# WoW ab 18 Jahren - Hebts noch soweit?



## Raev (16. März 2009)

Habt ihr den Mist gerade bei Brisant gesehen? 
Wie sie es halt wirklich ab 18 Jahren haben wollen, weil es nach einer "Glücksspiel" Vorlage gespielt wird. 

Ich muss immerwieder lachen, was sich das Sonderkomitee der Affen einfallen lässt. Als nächstes Gameboy + Pokemon ab 16 und Alkohol dann ab 12, dann sind wir auf dem besten Weg zu einer Anarchie :> 


Z i t a t: 
Neues Ungemach für Gamer: Eine Expertengruppe aus dem deutschen Bundesland Niedersachsen will Online-Spielsucht offiziell als psychische Krankheit anerkannt wissen und fordert, die Altersgrenze für Multiplayer-Games wie "World of Warcraft" auf 18 Jahre anzuheben. 

Fast jeder sechste 15-jährige Bursch nutzt täglich länger als 4,5 Stunden PC-Spiele, drei Prozent der männlichen Neuntklässler sind von ihnen abhängig. Das behaupten die Autoren der nach ihren Angaben bisher größten deutschen Jugendstudie zu Computerspielen, die unter der Ägide des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen (KFN) erarbeitet wurde. Die Experten forderten am Montag Konsequenzen aus den Ergebnissen. 

Ziel der Studie war es, Anhaltspunkte für ein neues Diagnoseinstrument zur Erkennung von Computerspielsucht zu erarbeiten. Dieses soll "neben Aufrechterhaltung trotz negativer Konsequenzen und Kontrollverlust auch eine Einengung des Denkens und Handelns" erfassen "und zugleich die Nebenkriterien Toleranzentwicklung und Entzugserscheinungen" berücksichtigen. 

Der Spielzeitbegrenzer  

Bei der USK stößt der Vorstoß aus Niedersachsen denn auch auf Kritik. "Man sieht Spielen nicht an, ob sie exzessives Spielverhalten fördern", sagte USK-Geschäftsführer Olaf Wolters der dpa. Seiner Auffassung nach gibt es ausreichend Kontrollmechanismen, die eine Anhebung der Altersgrenze unnötig machten. So könnten Eltern zum Beispiel mit sogenannten Spielzeitbegrenzern bereits jetzt ihren Kindern feste Spielzeiten vorgeben. 

Allerdings wissen viele Eltern nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern passiert, in die sich der Nachwuchs stundenlang zurückzieht. Nach der KFN-Studie verbringen die von den Autoren als abhängig klassifizierten Spieler weit mehr Zeit vor dem PC, als sie eigentlich wollen, sie isolieren sich sozial, schwänzen die Schule, schlafen schlecht. "12,3 Prozent der Abhängigen haben schon häufig über Selbstmord nachgedacht", berichtete Pfeiffer. 
Computerspielsucht als Krankheit  

Der Wissenschaftler hofft, "einen Anstoß zu geben, dass Computerspielsucht als Krankheit anerkannt wird". Bisher müssten Abhängige sich unter dem Label Depression behandeln lassen, damit die Krankenkassen zahlten. In einem Forschungsverbund mit der Medizinischen Hochschule Hannover sollen jetzt offene Fragen zur Definition der Computerspielsucht als Krankheit geklärt werden. Beim Online-Rollenspiel "World of Warcraft" tauchten die Jugendlichen in eine fantastische Welt ab, in der sie sich selbst als stark und mächtig erleben. Wer lange spiele, erfahre besondere Belohnungen. Das Spiel sei nicht übermäßig gewalthaltig, sondern vor allem gefährlich, weil es abhängig mache, betonte Pfeiffer. 
Das Freizeitbudget  

Abgesehen von den Überlegungen zu Computerspielsucht und Altersbegrenzungen bietet die Studie auch einen Einblick in das Freizeitverhalten der Befragten. Bei der Aufschlüsselung des Freizeitbudgets operieren die Autoren der Studie zwar mit absoluten Minutenangaben, diese sind jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen gewichtet (Seite 16, Fußnote 14). Die Beschäftigungszeiten wurden an Werktagen fünffach gewichtet, an Wochenendtagen zweifach. Die Zwischensumme wurde durch die Anzahl der Wochentage dividiert, heißt es in der Studie. 

Das sowie die Möglichkeit zum gleichzeitigen Konsum mehrerer Hinter- und Vordergrundmedien führt dann zur Anzeige von hohen Zahlen im Tagesdurchschnitt. So sollen Burschen durchschnittlich 213 Minuten täglich audiovisuelle Medien wie TV, Video und DVDs konsumieren, 103 Minuten im Internet chatten und 141 Minuten Computerspiele spielen. Alle erfassten Aktivitäten inklusive "Familienunternehmungen" und "Musik machen" kommen dann bei den männlichen Jugendlichen auf 751 Minuten, also rund zwölfeinhalb Stunden. 
Mädchen spielen weniger  

Laut Studie ist Computerspielen für die männlichen Befragten nach dem passiven Konsum von AV-Medien die zweitwichtigste Freizeitbeschäftigung. Bei Mädchen kommen die Games erst an Platz sechs. 

Die technische Ausstattung der Schüler ist laut Studie umfangreich. Rund 70 Prozent unter ihnen verfügen über einen eigenen Computer, 45,9 Prozent über eine stationäre Spielekonsole, rund die Hälfte besaß eine tragbare Konsole wie die Nintendo DS oder Sonys PSP. Drei Viertel der Befragten hatten Anschluss ans Internet. 

Die männlichen Befragten spielten am liebsten "Counterstrike" (27 Prozent), eine Fußballsimulation aus der FIFA-Serie (16,1 Prozent) oder ein Renngame aus der Serie "Need for Speed" (11,4 Prozent). "World of Warcraft" brachte es auf 9,8 Prozent. Die Mädchen spielten am liebsten "The Sims" (22,6 Prozent), "Singstar" (6,8 Prozent) und "Need for Speed" (4,8 Prozent).​


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So weit wird es nicht kommen. Was denksten wie viele WOW spieler unter 18 sind? bstimmt 5mio oder mehr und die lassen sich blizz nicht entgehen.


----------



## H2OTest (16. März 2009)

ICh finde es total dämlich !
Außerdem gibs den thread schon-.-


----------



## FireFlasch (16. März 2009)

Ich rege mich über sowas nich mehr auf.
Dieser Christian Pfeiffer hat doch keine Ahnung von dem was er redet.


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. März 2009)

Glaubt ihr wenn es ab 18 währe
würden weniger Leute spielen?

Haha...

Jeder andere kann einem 12 jährigen 
ein Spiel ab 18 kaufen etc.


----------



## Lari (16. März 2009)

Wenn es ab 18 wäre würden sich bei einigen Leuten die Noten verbessern, zumindest da, wo die Altersbeschränkung greifen würde.
Hätte ich persönlich nichts gegen, verstehe aber auch den Unmut von U18 Spielern. 
Aber keine Sorge: Ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (16. März 2009)

Einfach labern lassen.. in 4 Wochen interessierts keine Sau mehr. Man kann sich halt mal wieder momentan doll profilieren mit dem Thema. Herr Pfeiffer ist da ganz toll drin...


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Einfach labern lassen.. in 4 Wochen interessierts keine Sau mehr. Man kann sich halt mal wieder momentan doll profilieren mit dem Thema. Herr Pfeiffer ist da ganz toll drin...


Jo lassen wir ihm sein spaß. Er is eh der meist gehasste mensch in deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (16. März 2009)

So viel heiße Luft wie manch einer von sich gibt....da könnte man Haushalte von ganzen Städten mit Wärme beliefern.....
Oha, hoffentlich lesen die Politiker das nich, dann wollen se für ihre heiße Luft gleich noch die Diäten erhöht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unglaublich auch wovon man heute alles süchtig in den Augen mancher Leute.....dann muss ich mich wohl demnächst in Therapie begebn, weil ich Autofahr-Süchtig bin....
Die Clowns sollten mal anfangen sich beim reden zuzuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanis (16. März 2009)

Na ja ich fände das eigentlich "gut" denn, dann würden vielleicht wehniger Kiddis in Wow rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (16. März 2009)

hmm...mal abgesehen davon dass bei minderjährigen ja wohl die eltern die aufsichtspflicht haben 
und auf vernünftigen umgang mit medien, suchtmittel (alk ab 16) und sonstigem zu achten haben, find ich die idee toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem würden sie ja nur die eltern in die bredulie bringen.
denn dann hätten sie ja auch noch illegal gehandelt wenn sie dass spielen des kleinen ned unterbinden.


hmm....wow ab 18....träum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (16. März 2009)

Also ich finds total dumm soll man lieber counterstrike und den müll VERBIETEN


----------



## Thorat (16. März 2009)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Ich rege mich über sowas nich mehr auf.
> Dieser Christian Pfeiffer hat doch keine Ahnung von dem was er redet.



Hast du schon gesehn was der im N-TV gesagt hat?
Ich denke nein, sonst würdest du sowas nicht sagen.
Klar hat Herr Pfeiffer Anfangs auf deutsch gesagt Scheisse gelabert, aber ich glaube er hat sich die (meist negative) Kritik zu Herzen genommen, nochmal recherchiert und nun seine Meinung grundlegend geändert,
nichtmal auf die konkrete Frage: "Killerspiele verbieten, ja oder nein?" hat er eine direkte Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Scalieri (16. März 2009)

Akanis schrieb:


> Na ja ich fände das eigentlich "gut" denn, dann würden vielleicht wehniger Kiddis in Wow rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Es ist wirklich keine Kunst sich ein Game was ab 18 ist mal so zu besorgen...außerdem gilt das Kiddie-Alter von 0 bis 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (16. März 2009)

Akanis schrieb:


> Na ja ich fände das eigentlich "gut" denn, dann würden vielleicht wehniger Kiddis in Wow rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grad wenn es ab 18 wäre glaube ich das es auch noch ein "paar" mehr "kiddies" spielen.
Den: "ei ich spiel wow das ist ab 18"


----------



## Skîpper (16. März 2009)

Man sollte gar nichts von dem ganzen Zeug verbieten, wo kämen wir dann hin??
Dann wird demnächst Fußbal und andere Sportarten verboten weil man sich da verletzen kann....
Oder Autofahren, weil man sterben kann.....und ich persönlich werde agressiver wenn ich beim Autofahrn nen "opa mit Hut" vor mir hab als wenn ich nen "Killerspiel" spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (16. März 2009)

Es ist eh UNMÖGLICH dass WoW ab 18 sein wird... Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass Spiele die vor 2006 (vermute ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher) eine Altersfreigabe erhalten haben nicht einfach so eine neue erhalten können. WoW erschien 2004 und fällt somit unter dieses Gesetzt...WoW bleibt also ab 12..


----------



## ImbaBuZZi (16. März 2009)

Akanis schrieb:


> wehniger Kiddis




Wenn ich das so sehe, wäre mir eine Alterseinschränkung egal, das wichtigste wäre für mich, dass ein Test vollzogen wird, ob man der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, damit man sowas nicht mehr zu lesen bekommt.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. März 2009)

Achja der Pfeifer...... wenn er sie schon nicht verbieten kann versucht er wenigstens die Altersgrenze raufzusetzen. Mal gucken wie weit er diesmal kommt bevor den verantwortlichen aufgeht was für mist sie da Labern. Wäre echt mal Zeit den Politikern fragen zu stellen wie sie denn im Bereich PC/Online bewandert sind, und was sie denn mit diesen Dingen in ihrer Politik vorhaben um die Ab 18 Jährigen Computerspieler nicht zu vergraulen. Man müsste halt dann bloß noch wählen gehen, wenn die Väter eh schon keine Lust mehr darauf haben.


----------



## Baloron (16. März 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Es ist eh UNMÖGLICH dass WoW ab 18 sein wird... Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass Spiele die vor 2006 (vermute ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher) eine Altersfreigabe erhalten haben nicht einfach so eine neue erhalten können. WoW erschien 2004 und fällt somit unter dieses Gesetzt...WoW bleibt also ab 12..



hmm wann war der release der addons?`die wurden seperat USK eingestuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (16. März 2009)

was ähnliches kam grade bei prosieben.
wow ab 18 weil es so ein hohes suchtpotenziall hat...


----------



## Hoku (16. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass das irgendwas ändern würde... Selbst wenn die U18 keine Möglichkeit fänden, WoW trotzdem zu spielen (was ich mal stark anzweifel), dann ist es halt irgend ein anderes Game...


----------



## everblue (16. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht hier nur um Deutschland und in Deutschland spielen evtl. 500.000 WoW, davon etwa 300.000 unter 18 und die kann sich Blizzard leicht entgehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(alle Werte beruhen auf Schätzungen)


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. März 2009)

Neuer Kiddy Flame Thread ?? Ich gebs zu es gibs viele Kinder die sich wie Kinder benehmen..gibt aber leider auch viele +18 die da weit zurück sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Es kommt nicht auf Alter an sondern auf das Benehmen* 

Und wenn WoW ab 18 wäre würde das sowieso keinen intressieren ..

Ich glaub fast jeder 16 jährige hat ein Shooter im Schrank das ab 18 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (16. März 2009)

Was bringt es das Spiel ab 18 zu machen?
Alle unter 18 die es haben werden es behalten, glaub kaum dass Blizzard alle Accounts der Minderjährigen sperrt bis sie volljährig sind, ausserdem wurde schon gesagt dass so ziemlich jeder an Spiele ab 18 rankommt, sei es durch unaufmerksame Verkäufer, Eltern, Freunde usw.
Und dieser Pfeiffer soll ruhig sein, so wie es aussieht ist das wieder so einer der von nichts Ahnung hat, WoW ein Ballerspiel, der würde sich toll mit meiner Mutter verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
("Mach dieses verdammte Ballerspiel aus und geh raus spielen!!!1eins")

mfg Brainfreeze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bursch... ich mag dieses Wort irgendwie nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> es geht hier nur um Deutschland und in Deutschland spielen evtl. 500.000 WoW, davon etwa 300.000 unter 18 und die kann sich Blizzard leicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry hab ich net berücksichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja trotzdem noch genügent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (16. März 2009)

Ja hab ich auch vorhin gelesen, die Suchen wieder den Sündenbock bei Games

Super...

Wir werden WoW ab 18 Jahren freigeben, das wird natürlich die Welt verbessern....

Was für Trottel haben wir eigentlich als Politiker?

"Pfeiffer und Ross-Luttmann fordern für "WoW" eine Anhebung der Alterseinstufung von 12 auf 18 Jahre. Die Vorschläge sollen bei der nächsten Konferenz der Jugend- und Sozialminister von Bund und Ländern auf der Tagesordnung vorgestellt werden."


Pfeiffer und Ross-Luttmann fordern für "WoW" eine Anhebung der Alterseinstufung von 12 auf 18 Jahre. Die Vorschläge sollen bei der nächsten Konferenz der Jugend- und Sozialminister von Bund und Ländern auf der Tagesordnung vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Sedalf (16. März 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht 18, fehlen mir nicht mehr so viele Jahre... Aber wenn es ab 18 freigegeben wird, Play ich einfach Weiter... und weiter... und weiter... Die können mir nix anmachen... Ich schütze mich !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. März 2009)

Es gibt auch Leute unter
18 die sich benehmen können...


----------



## blooooooody (16. März 2009)

ich frage mich wo das Problem ist??? man kann das auch noch online bestellen... 

und eben wie gesagt wurde es schon mal angesprochen... 

können wir schliessen????


----------



## Todesmarsch (16. März 2009)

Wenn WoW ab 18 wäre, dann würde ich wieder anfangen zu spielen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (16. März 2009)

Wird nicht kommen (vermute ich mal stark).

Diese Sache ist auf dem Mist vom ach-so-tollen Dr.Christian Pfeiffer gewachsen.
Der Typ ist zwar ein recht "anerkannter" Psychologe, hat meiner Meinung nach seine komplette
Glaubwürdigkeit und seine Würde verspielt, als er den Kölner Aufruf unterzeichnet hat 
(gab glaubich schonmal nen Thread dazu). Wers googelt wird dieses 
propagandistische Meisterstück schnell finden.

Also, wenn solche vertrottelten Individuen hier in Deutschland mehr politischen Einfluss geltend machen 
können als die ganze Gemeinschaft der Gamer (der erwachsenen Gamer wohlgemerkt),
dann läuft hier einiges falsch.


----------



## M3g4s (16. März 2009)

Ich zitiere bei der Gelegenheit mal den Spiegel:



> Dazu kommt es aber noch: Eine Alterseinstufung ist eine Behördenentscheidung, im Prinzip gilt, einmal "ab zwölf", immer "ab zwölf". Für alles andere müsste man nämlich den Verwaltungsakt aufheben, und dagegen kann der Hersteller natürlich klagen. Womöglich auf Schadensersatz. Und der könnte, gerade bei "World of Warcraft", in die Millionen gehen. Und deshalb weiß auch Pfeiffer, dass erst mal ein anderes Risiko als das Suchtrisiko zu ermitteln ist: das Prozessrisiko.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. März 2009)

Pro 7 ..grade schon wieder ein Bericht ..köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*popkorn raushol*


----------



## Yiraja (16. März 2009)

wow ab 18 ist eig gar net so ne schlechte idee allein weil die "kinder" ohne kontrolle der eltern ma voll nich auf des sucht potenzial klar kommen, beispiele gibts genug dazu aber wie hier scho gesagt wurde gibts dazu ja son schönes gesetzt das dem mal n riegel vorschiebt und deshalb macht euch 
net so viel sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls wow ma ab 18 sein sollte bis dahin seid ihr 18 xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarbur (16. März 2009)

Selbst wenn die es ab 18 Freigeben, viel Spass.


Ist es nicht sogar möglich sich das Spiel legal von BLizzard zu laden? Bin da nicht auf den laufenden. 
Selbst wenn das gesperrt wird, die englische WoW Seite wird es nicht interessieren. 

Und selbst wenn die eine Alterkontrolle beim einloggen einführen würden, selbst da gibts viele Umwege.

Kurz gesagt: Es ist einfach nicht möglich und auch nicht kontrollierbar, wenn dann nur durch die Eltern. Und selbst die haben vom Computer meist zu wenig Ahnung. 

Sieht nur schön auf dem Papier aus, aber helfen wird es rein garnichts.


----------



## Baloron (16. März 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Ich zitiere bei der Gelegenheit mal den Spiegel:



hmm....ned ganz richtig.
die USK  ist ein zusammenschluss verschiedener in einem Gremium und nennt sich voll "Unterhaltungssoftware SELBSTkontrolle" und hat nichts amtl erstmal.

zum ist nicht möglich...doch ist es.
es ist rechtl möglich den download von der blizz-seite aus deutschl zu sperren (selbst wennst nen proxy verwendest^^ beispiel: wilmaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
man müsste denn nur noch ne alterverifizierung für bestehende accounts durchführen....sollte über kreditkarte in verbindung mit der ausweisnummer leicht machbar sein


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (16. März 2009)

Glaubst du echt Blizz lässt sich 300.000 Member entgehen????
Außerdem spielen in Deutschland ca. 600.000...
300.000x13=3.900000
Du glaubst doch net echt das Blizz auf fast 4 Miliarden Euro im Monat verzichtet?!


----------



## Yiraja (16. März 2009)

allein die tatsache das die ganzen leute wow scho im kinderzimmer rumfliegen haben ^^ die können ja net zu jedem gehen un dem des abnehmen xD
un falls ma perso oda so brauch den von der muddi klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (16. März 2009)

Zunächst sollte man sich hier klar werden, was eine "ab 18" Freigabe von WoW im Sinne Pfeiffers bedeuten würde:

1.) Kein Verkauf oder Verfügbarmachung an Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren, d.h. dann tatsächlich: Sperrung aller Accounts von unter 18-jährigen.

2.) Keine Werbung

3.) Kein postalischer Versand (amazon umgeht das durch ein ziemlich kompliziertes Verfahren)

4.) Keine Foren wie buffed etc., die sich mit WoW beschäftigen (in Deutschland)

5.) persönliche Altersverifikation beim Kauf und vermutlich auch bzgl. des Abos. 

6.) Keine "Release-Aktionen" wie bei BC oder WotLK

Ich denke, das wäre ein wirksames Mittel, Jugendliche vor den WoW-Gefahren zu schützen -- wenn es sie denn gibt.

Glücklicherweise hört auf Herrn Pfeiffer so gut wie niemand, da seine Untersuchungsmethoden mehr als anzweilfelbar sind. Auch kann ich persönlich einen Jugendschützer nicht ernst nehmen, der kein Problem mit dem Alkoholkonsum Jugendlicher hat, aber Computerspiele verteufelt.


----------



## M3g4s (16. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> hmm....ned ganz richtig.
> die USK  ist ein zusammenschluss verschiedener in einem Gremium und nennt sich voll "Unterhaltungssoftware SELBSTkontrolle" und hat nichts amtl erstmal




Hab da ja selber keine Ahnung von, aber so stehts im Spiegel vom 16.3.09, Seite 55 unten rechts (Zeilen werd ich nicht abzählen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (16. März 2009)

Grad Galileo gesehen? In ihrem 100 Sekunden-Teil haben sie auch über WoW geredet, dass es ab 18 sein soll, das Thema scheint momentan sehr beliebt zu sein, gibt ja genug besorgte Eltern, doofe Politiker und Rentner die nix zu tun haben die sowas unterstützen.
Ausserdem haben sie mir diese tolle Seite empfohlen: http://www.online-sucht.de/

mfg Brainfreeze


----------



## pvenohr (16. März 2009)

Lasst die Leute doch reden. Die Spielelobby ist in Deutschland wohl mittlerweile so groß und einflußreich das solche Vorschläge kaum durchkommen. Im Gegenteil, in der jüngeren Vergangenheit sind die Vorschriften eher aufgeweicht worden.


----------



## Baloron (16. März 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Zunächst sollte man sich hier klar werden, was eine "ab 18" Freigabe von WoW im Sinne Pfeiffers bedeuten würde:
> 
> 1.) Kein Verkauf oder Verfügbarmachung an Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren, d.h. dann tatsächlich: Sperrung aller Accounts von unter 18-jährigen.
> 
> ...



der acc inhaber muss, laut blizz agb 18 sein und is im fall Eltern/kind die einzig erlaubte form des acc-sharings


----------



## RazZerrR (16. März 2009)

Counter Strike ist auch ab 16 und wieviele Kinder zocken es..?


----------



## Baloron (16. März 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Hab da ja selber keine Ahnung von, aber so stehts im Spiegel vom 16.3.09, Seite 55 unten rechts (Zeilen werd ich nicht abzählen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 glaub ich dir gern....aber die wissen auch ned alles...bzw sind mal schlampig
ausserdem kann sich des auf strengstes jugendverbot beziehen (sehr krasse games/pornos etc)
Das ist dann amtlich


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. März 2009)

Es gibt immer etwas was dahinter steckt. Auch die Eltern die nicht wissen was in den Kinderzimmern passiert sind mit schuldig. Meine Mutter hat es damals auch nicht interessiert was ich gemacht habe - massig UT gezockt und eben in der Studio angeprangertes Verhalten gezeigt. 

Ich habe das nicht gemacht weil UT oder das Internet ja so super spannend waren. Ich wusste nur nichts besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen von der ich zu Hause mehr als genug hatte->keine Freunde->Mobbing in der Schule=schwänzen=keine Schule->was also machen wenn man 24/7 zu Hause sitzt?->zocken, chatten etc. Nicht mal ein staatlich anerkannte Psychologe hat rausfinden können was bei mir damals schief lief (meine Mutter wollte die Bußgelder wegen Schule nicht mehr bezahlen, alles andere war egal).

Die "Sucht" weil es so toll ist gibt es selten. Zu Zeiten der Singlepalyer Spiele war das Thema auch nicht so ausgeprägt da eben der "Stärkevergleich" mit anderen Spielern fehlte und eine Langeweile auch eintrat.

Sozial schwache Menschen gibt es auch in Massen über 18. Alkohol und Nikotin sind höher eingestuft weil sie nicht nur süchtig machen sondern auch schädlich für den Körper sind. Ein Computer ist nicht schädlich, er macht höchstens süchtig und man verliert das soziale Umfeld. Für die Sucht liegt meistens jedoch etwas anderes zu Grunde als der Computer selbst weswegen das Ziel vollkommen verkehrt ist.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Es klappt nicht über die Killerspielmasche also wird es nun so herum gedreht um CS, WoW etc. aus dem VErkehr zu ziehen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nantirus (16. März 2009)

Nun ich stimme den Medien zu. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund das viele Jugendliche ihren Schulabschluss durch abendliches Raiden in der Woche und/oder tägliches Spielen dermaßen riskieren oder versauen, dass es schon nicht mehr schön ist. Jetzt werden welche denken, blah blah mach ich doch auch und ich habe gute Noten und werde nach der 10 mein Abitur starten. Aber das sind meiner Meinung nach ausnahmen. Wieviele Leute stehen mit einen schlechten Schulabschluss da. Wer kann denn heute noch einen Hauptschulabschluss gebrauchen, selbst mit einen FOR wird es gelegentlich schwer. Aber genug davon. Es sollte einfach dazu dienen die Jugend etwas mehr zu schützen und sie vor möglichen Suchtgefahren fernhalten.


----------



## 50Cent200 (16. März 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> 2.) Keine Werbung
> 
> 4.) Keine Foren wie buffed etc., die sich mit WoW beschäftigen (in Deutschland)



naja gta4 ist auch ab 18 und es wird viel werbung dafür gemacht und es gibt auch ne menge fan-seiten, von daher glaub ich es kaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (16. März 2009)

Bin gespannt wann mal ein Politiker amok läuft bin dann auch gegen KillerPolitik ... *ironie-aus*


----------



## Syrics (16. März 2009)

Niedersachsen? Damn  it! XD

Denk auch net dass es so weit kommt^^


----------



## Kafka (16. März 2009)

Naja, in gewisser weise haben die ja ganz recht was die Suchtis angeht aber WOW ab 18 hatt keinen sinn da es eh nicht greift. Aber irgendwas müsste echt getan werden aber nicht nur durch die Politik sondern auch bei den süchtigen Jugendlichen zuhause. Denn die Eltern müssen dafür sorgen das die Kids nicht in die digitale Welt abrutschen und nicht der Stat. Der Stat kann höchstens Gamesucht als Krankheit anerkennen damit die Kassen die Terapie übernehmen aber sonst nichts.


----------



## Vinosec (16. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 yop soweit kommts noch! Die meisten leute die übersowas reden haben doch eh keine ahnung: noch nie selbst gespielt, 
jemanden beim spielen beobachtet geschweige denn ne verpackung inner hand gehabt.  
Gibt auch Politiker die reden dann mal gern von Ego-shootern wie "Kaunter Schtreik" -.-

Und Spiele für manche leute zu verbieten bringt auch nix:



Raev schrieb:


> Allerdings wissen viele Eltern nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern passiert, in die sich der Nachwuchs stundenlang zurückzieht.



Wenn die Ältern keine Ahnung haben was ihre Kinder machn ist es egal, ob ein Spiel jetz ab 12 oder 18 ist. Wenn ein Jugendlicher ein 
Spiel spielen will dann können ihn im grunde auch nur die Eltern davon abbringen. 
Und wenn sich Eltern nur mal ein kleines bischen mit ihren Kindern und dem was sie tun auseinander setzten würden,
dann wüssten die auch das WoW ne eingebaute Spielzeitbegrenzung hat.


----------



## Jarbur (16. März 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Zunächst sollte man sich hier klar werden, was eine "ab 18" Freigabe von WoW im Sinne Pfeiffers bedeuten würde:
> 
> 1.) Kein Verkauf oder Verfügbarmachung an Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren, d.h. dann tatsächlich: Sperrung aller Accounts von unter 18-jährigen.
> 
> ...



Zu. 2: Dann wäre es aber schon Indiziert, Werbung für Spiele ab 18 ist erlaubt (siehe GTA4 oder CoD)

Zu 3: Kostet nur etwas mehr Versandkosten, kompliziert ist es nicht (Einfach per Post Einschreiben/Eigenhändig verschicken und alles ist okay).

Zu 4: Auch hier nur wenn WoW indiziert wird.

Zu 6. Siehe 4


Noch dazu das Spiele die bereits eine USK Kennzeichnung bekommen haben *nicht mehr indiziert werden können*. Ob die nun einfach so die Altersgrenze hochsetzen dürfen ist fraglich (bzw. ich weiss es nicht weil mir so ein Fall nicht bekannt ist)


----------



## sc00p (16. März 2009)

""12,3 Prozent der Abhängigen haben schon häufig über Selbstmord nachgedacht", berichtete Pfeiffer. "

ähhm, gehts noch?


----------



## M3g4s (16. März 2009)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Zu. 2: Dann wäre es aber schon Indiziert, Werbung für Spiele ab 18 ist erlaubt (siehe GTA4 oder CoD)
> 
> Zu 3: Kostet nur etwas mehr Versandkosten, kompliziert ist es nicht (Einfach per Post Einschreiben/Eigenhändig verschicken und alles ist okay).
> 
> ...



Er meinte ja dazu dass es so aussehen würde wenn es nach Pfeiffer gehen würde... das würde sich so nie im Leben durchsetzen, wegen der Grüne die du genannt hast


----------



## Masotek (16. März 2009)

So erst mal an all die leute die hier geschrieben haben das sie es toll finden weil dann vielleicht nicht mehr so viele kiddys in WoW rumlaufen......man seit ihr lächerlich man sollte nicht unbedingt stolz drauf sein mit 40 vor dem PC zu sitzen und sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen während die tochter hinter einem sitzt und sagt: "Papi spielst du mit mir?" Ganz ehrlich übrlegt mal ob das alles so korrekt ist was ihr für müll labert .......


So und dann zum eigentlich teil .......
Eigentlich ist es gut wenn sie es wirklich mal machen würden weil es gibt genug Eltern die nur auf die Zahl gucken ab wann das Spiel freigegeben ist. Jeder den ich kenne und der es spielt ist auf gewisse weise abhängig......und wer jetzt sagt: "NEIIIN NIEMALS ICH BIN DOCH NICHT SÜCHTIG!!!!!" der sollte dann dochmal darüber nachdenken ob er nicht doch bei der Arbeit darüber nachdenkt wann und wie er heute seine dailys macht und wie lange er am tag spielt........selbst wenn man um 10 nach hause kommt spielt man noch bis tief in die nacht nur um seinen SCHEIß DER IN EINEM BEKACKTEN SPIEL PASSIERT ZU ERLEDIGEN!!!!!

So viel dazu 

Tschausen


----------



## Scrätcher (16. März 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Wird nicht kommen (vermute ich mal stark).
> 
> Diese Sache ist auf dem Mist vom ach-so-tollen Dr.Christian Pfeiffer gewachsen.
> Der Typ ist zwar ein recht "anerkannter" Psychologe, hat meiner Meinung nach seine komplette
> ...






Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Grad Galileo gesehen? In ihrem 100 Sekunden-Teil haben sie auch über WoW geredet, dass es ab 18 sein soll, das Thema scheint momentan sehr beliebt zu sein, gibt ja genug besorgte Eltern, doofe Politiker und Rentner die nix zu tun haben die sowas unterstützen.
> Ausserdem haben sie mir diese tolle Seite empfohlen: http://www.online-sucht.de/
> 
> mfg Brainfreeze




*Was hat er genau studiert? Medien und Verhandlungspsychologie? oO*

Nicht schlecht! Ich behaupte mal er wird damit sogar durchkommen! Und wisst ihr warum? 

Spiele ab 18 bedeutet:
Er hat dem Volk einen Sündenbock vorgeworfen und nicht nur das! Er entlastet Jugendliche von der Selbstverantwortung die man ihnen in Maßen sehrwohl zumuten könnte an&#347;onsten könnte man auch Tetris gleich mit auf "ab 18 Jahren" anheben. Gleichzeitig entlastet er Eltern das sie sich auch weiterhin nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern müssen. Und die meisten älteren Spieler werden sagen: "Hey mir egal mich betrifft das nicht und was soll ich als Einzelner schon tun?"

Das bedeutet es gehen nicht soviel Wählerstimmen verloren und was kümmert ihn die Generation von morgen? Ob die jetzt Verantwortung lernt oder auf ihn sauer ist, seine Rentenuhr tickt Tag für Tag!

Und das obwohl Computerspielen nicht so krank machen kann wie Alkohol aber egal!

Ab dem Verbot wird es halt sein wie bei den Zigaretten. Wenn dich ein Jugendlicher fragt ob er eine kriegt sagt man nicht:"Nein das ist Gesundheitsschädlich" sondern "Nein du bist nicht alt genug dafür!"

Wie schön das unsere Regierung uns die Verantwortung abnimmt, die sie selbst nicht trägt!


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 Mio? Würd eher sagen 8 mio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, das mit dem Selbsmord ist nur um einen Zusammenhang mit Amokläufen zu erstellen. so gut wie jeder! Jugendliche hat schon über selbstmord nachgedacht schätze ich, aber nicht mit dem Hintergedanken ihn zu begehen.
Naja wer  Berichten von Privat Sendern glaubt hat eh Pech. wobei selbst 1. und 2. Berichten oft scheisse (siehe frontal 21 oder Hart aber Fair)


----------



## Yellax (16. März 2009)

@TE

Du liest auch Bild, oder? 
Aber auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn... leider finden Politiker selten die richtige Lösung. WoW ohne die ganzen Kids wäre zwar ein Traum, aber im nachhinein undurchsetzbar T_T


----------



## Yaglan (16. März 2009)

Mir ist es egal ich bin ja schon 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ausserdem auch wenn es 5 Millionen sein sollen die unter 18 sind. Sind die nicht alle in Deutschland.
Asserdem hat Blizzard da nichts zu melden ab wieviel Jahren die spiele hier sind. Entweder sie Fügen sich denen oder das spiel kommt auf den Index.


----------



## Lari (16. März 2009)

Masotek schrieb:


> So erst mal an all die leute die hier geschrieben haben das sie es toll finden weil dann vielleicht nicht mehr so viele kiddys in WoW rumlaufen......man seit ihr lächerlich man sollte nicht unbedingt stolz drauf sein mit 40 vor dem PC zu sitzen und sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen während die tochter hinter einem sitzt und sagt: "Papi spielst du mit mir?" Ganz ehrlich übrlegt mal ob das alles so korrekt ist was ihr für müll labert .......


Also ich bin 24, keine Kinder, und ich bin für eine Alterskontrolle bei WoW. Genauso für eine Spielzeitbegrenzung innerhalb der Woche für Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbie89 (16. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich gleich zerfleischt werd, ich fänds gut ... dann steigt vllt endlich das Niveau auf den Servern mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abgesehn davon wärs für viele denk ich wirklich besser, süätestens wenn man mal um halb 4 in der früh mit nem 13jährigen in ner Instanz war denkt man sich auch seinen Teil. Worüber ich mich viel mehr aufregen könnte ist die ganze Debatte über "Killerspiele" Oo


----------



## Vizard (16. März 2009)

Altersbeschränkung für Games bringen sowieso null.
Wieviele 10 Jährige Spielen Ego Schooter und andere ab 18 Games? Ich denke mal mehr als genug.
Wenn man ein Spiel haben will kommt man dran egal wie und egal wie alt man ist.
Meiner meinung sollte man das ganze abschaffen weil es sowieso null bringt, man kauft sichs ja sowieso und den Verkäufern und den Eltern ist es scheiß egal wie alt du bist oder ab welchem Alter das Game freigegeben ist.
Und wenn man nicht an legalem wege daran kommt dann Downloadet man sich einfach das Game.
So ist es leider nunmal, zumindest sehe ich das so.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Galjun (16. März 2009)

WoW ab 18! boah endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*
Doch das wird sich durchesetzen. Ist den Politiker sowieso egal was wir hier labern, wen die dem zustimmen dann wird es so sein.


----------



## Blackywulf (16. März 2009)

^^ das hat Blizzard nicht zubestimmen ab wann das Game für das jeweillige Land freigestellt wird,sondern im unseren fall die USK D:


----------



## p1Ng (16. März 2009)

Ich würde es Begrüßen eine Höhere Alterseinstuffung nicht gerade 18 aber 16 Jahre wäre schon ok wie ich finde. So würde das Spiel auch mal wieder mehr spaß machen. Und das geflame und rumgeheule würde etwas weniger werden.


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Ausserdem,

In 1 monat ist das alles Vergessen, die Medien haben sich wahrscheinlich nur über den Amoklauf gefreut, sodass sie wieder viele Stunden irgendnen Müll senden müssen (was sie ja meist eh schon tun). Habt ihr am Tag des amoklaufes 2. Programm gegugt? die haben direkt ihr Thema von Hart aber Fair in computerspiel sucht und Mmokläufe umgewandelt, ohne überhaupt genaue Einzelheten zu wissen die sich tage danach erst geklärt haben.

Naja, ich finde es unrealistisch wie sie es durchsetezn wollen das keine Kinder mehr woW Spielen, wo sie es nochnicht einmal bei Alkohol oder Ego-Shootern schaffen, daher mach ich mir keine Sorgen (bin 17).

Naja habt ihr mal auf Online-sucht.de geschaut? bild sucht jetzt Leute die sich als buhman darstellen und wahrscheinlich nochandere Probleme haben und sich für viel Kohle ins schlechte Licht stellen damit bild die Klisches bedienen kann.
daran erkennt man schon dass man diese seite knicken kann.


----------



## SixNight (16. März 2009)

1.Thread schon vorhanden 
2.Wie viele unter 18 Spielen wohl Cs , Gta usw


----------



## Perais (16. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt Blizz lässt sich 300.000 Member entgehen????
> Außerdem spielen in Deutschland ca. 600.000...
> 300.000x13=3.900000
> Du glaubst doch net echt das Blizz auf fast 4 Miliarden Euro im Monat verzichtet?!



Erst rechnen lernen dann schreiben das sind knapp 4 millionen und nich 4 milliarden
und zum thema wow ab 18 die leute die sowas reden haben das spiel noch nie gespielt  dann sollen sie doch lieber 
CS oder Call of Duty verbieten aber davon halte ich auch nich viel


----------



## Dokagero (16. März 2009)

Ich wäre für "WoW ab 18", leider wird sich dieser wunsch nie erfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. März 2009)

Klar spielen viele unter 18 CS und andere 16er bzw 18er Spiele, allerdings wäre es nicht schwer einfach eine Abfrage einzustellen, bei der das Alter des zB Kreditkarteninhabers überprüft wird...


----------



## Targuss (16. März 2009)

Wieso sollte das ne neue Krankheit sein? Ich glaub eher das sehr viele Jugendlich depressiv sind und sich deshalb zurückziehen.


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> WoW ab 18! boah endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenns nach ihrer Meinung gehen würde, würden wir vermutlich nicht mal mehr über WoW und Killerspiele reden dürfen.


----------



## Uncletom (16. März 2009)

Kann man den meisten hier nur zustimmen...ist halt grad mal wieder der massive Medienhype, haben alle wieder schön was zum Berichten gefunden und können den meisten Menschen liefern was sie wollen...

Ich denke das Thema WoW ab 18 ist so schnell wieder vorbei wie's aufgekommen ist. Zum einen ist es son Massenprodukt geworden zum anderen aus fast dem selben grund gerade ein gutes beispiel für die Medien weils halt jeder kennt oder zumd mal von gehört hat...

Und wer Deutschland kennt der weiß da hängt sowieso wiedern haufen bürokratie dran (das gesetzt verbietet das blabla hier ne lücke da n verbot...) das so ne änderung wahrscheinlich nich durchkommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far Uncletom


----------



## Darkekimmu (16. März 2009)

Raev schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Mist gerade bei Brisant gesehen?
> Wie sie es halt wirklich ab 18 Jahren haben wollen, weil es nach einer "Glücksspiel" Vorlage gespielt wird.
> 
> Ich muss immerwieder lachen, was sich das Sonderkomitee der Affen einfallen lässt. Als nächstes Gameboy + Pokemon ab 16 und Alkohol dann ab 12, dann sind wir auf dem besten Weg zu einer Anarchie :>
> ...




Da fällt mir ein das ich eine XBox360, PS2, PSP, NDS, und eine Wii habe bin ich jetzt auch süchtig, nee definitiv nicht ich liebe nur die Abwechslung das ist alles.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt Blizz lässt sich 300.000 Member entgehen????
> Außerdem spielen in Deutschland ca. 600.000...
> 300.000x13=3.900000
> Du glaubst doch net echt das Blizz auf fast 4 Miliarden Euro im Monat verzichtet?!


Autsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Herbie89 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gleich zerfleischt werd, ich fänds gut ... dann steigt vllt endlich das Niveau auf den Servern mal wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die reden aber nicht von 13 Jährigen sondern von 9. Klässlern und 15 Jährige (wie du wahrscheinlich) sind in meinen augen auchnoch kiddys


----------



## Imagino (16. März 2009)

Hmm, ich weiß gar nicht, ob das so schlimm ist ...

Warum nicht ein Kinder-WoW, wo die Kids Blümchen pflücken und Steine klopfen und anschließend den Verkaufspreis beim Händler selbst ausrechnen dürfen.
Für jeden Rechtschreibfehler im Chat gibts einen Lebenspunkt Abzug, für CAPS gibts ne Strafpredigt von Thrall (aber hallo!!!). Bei guter Führung gibts mit 16 RL-Jahren ein Holzpferdchen als mount und mit 18 dann das erste (Plastik)-Schwert. Dann dürft ihr auch zu mir in die Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer war noch gleich Dr. Pfeiffer? Wir machen das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wegduck*

der Ima


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

immer das selbe das ab 16 das ab 18 das wird sich nie ändern super mario auch ab 16 weil ist zu brutal wenn man schildkröten auf den kopf springt


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Das mit der gesetzlichen! Spielzeiteinschränkung verstößt glaube ich auch gegen Menschenrechte oder sowas.

ich meine:

Freiheit von willkürlichen Eingriffen in die Privatsphäre (Wohnung, Briefgeheimnis etc.)   

Recht auf Selbstbestimmung

Recht auf Bildung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne Spaß xD

Recht auf Teilhabe am kulturellen Leben  ( Wikipedia Link zu Kultur )


----------



## Galjun (16. März 2009)

ne ne.. Bei dem Kinder WoW für alle unter 18 ist der einzige unterschied zum Original das es keine GM's gibt und die Ignoreliste wird auf 500Plätze erhöht.
Können den ganzen lieben Tag flamen, heulen und andere Spieler beleidigen und kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter muss sich aufregen wegen irgendwelchen sinnlosen Tickets. *mimi der hat mir blablabla gesagt, bitte banne ihn*


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Altersbeschränkung für Games bringen sowieso null.
> Wieviele 10 Jährige Spielen Ego Schooter und andere ab 18 Games? Ich denke mal mehr als genug.
> 
> MfG Vizard




WooOOOoot??? würd ich auch gern wissen wieviele 10 jährige das spielen, naja man findet schnell heraus wie alt der ersteller ist, man nimmt einfach das alter von dem sie meinen dass es ein "kiddy" Alter ist und rechnet es plus 3. (Grob geschätzt)

Naja, als ob 10 Jährige Ego shooter spielen -.-


----------



## Psychopatrix (16. März 2009)

hmm ... Deutschland und Politik ^^ kritik an Spielen .. hmmm


da fällt mir direkt was zu ein ^^

Bei euch is das ja so ... wen n Politiker ahnung von inet hat ... dan ja wohl meist nur von Kinderpornos ^^ warum wird das thema net gepusht ? ^^


Gruss aus der Schweiz ^^


----------



## Uncletom (16. März 2009)

Ruediger schrieb:


> immer das selbe das ab 16 das ab 18 das wird sich nie ändern super mario auch ab 16 weil ist zu brutal wenn man schildkröten auf den kopf springt




xD xD xD verbietet pokemon und den ganzen kram gleich mit gibts genung "kiddies" die süchtig sind...<< wie war das mit dem jungen der vom dach gesprungen ist? Oo und was is passiert nix...jeden tag töten 10000000 unschuldiger Kinder Monster und Tiere mit Spielkarten auf dem Schulhof können wir das tolerieren? ICH SAGE NEIN!!! nicht war Herr Pfeifer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ducmort (16. März 2009)

Ich habe selbst mit 8 Jahren schon WCIII und D2 gespielt. Ich hatte damit keine Probleme und meine Eltern wussten davon. Mich wird die Altersbegrenzung nicht davon abhalten.


----------



## Azerother Abendpost (16. März 2009)

Zum Thema _*World of Warcraft*_ ab 18 Jahre verweisen wir auf:

*USK 18 für WOW?*

(Im buffed.de-Forum)
Das Originalposting wir gerade überarbeitet und aktualisiert.

Weitere Informationen zu Prof. Dr. Ch. Pfeiffer findet ihr hier (10. Beitrag. Im buffed.de-Forum):

*Diskussionsrunde auf PHOENIX*

Pfeiffer wird in der besagten Sendung, auf die obiger Link verweist, zu Gast sein.

Wir sind gespannt.


_*Game on!*_​


----------



## Ol@f (16. März 2009)

Find ich nicht schlecht, aber eher unter dem Aspekt der Sucht (als Begründung).

Wobei es im Endeffekt eh egal ist, weil die Eltern dann das Spiel holen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Vizard (16. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> WooOOOoot??? würd ich auch gern wissen wieviele 10 jährige das spielen, naja man findet schnell heraus wie alt der ersteller ist, man nimmt einfach das alter von dem sie meinen dass es ein "kiddy" Alter ist und rechnet es plus 3. (Grob geschätzt)
> 
> Naja, als ob 10 Jährige Ego shooter spielen -.-



Dein erster Satz lässt auch nicht gerade auf geistige reife schließen.
Ja genug in dem alter Spielen solche Games glaubs oder nicht ist nunmal so.
Und ich binn schon etwas älter als 13 zu deiner information.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das mit der gesetzlichen! Spielzeiteinschränkung verstößt glaube ich auch gegen Menschenrechte oder sowas.
> 
> ich meine:
> 
> ...



kann mir einer sagen ob ich nicht ein bissle recht habe?


----------



## Rezzer (16. März 2009)

Und wie will der Herr "DR. Pfeiffer" die Usk 18 kontrolliern??

Wers spielt und "süchtig" ist hats zuhause stehn

Game Card is auch ohne Usk beschränkung da nichts schlimmes drin ist!

Also wie wolln sie es kontrolliern???

p.s: Kenne genug die sich wie Kinder benehmen und dann 18+ sind!  Bin selber erst 15 
mfg Rez


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2009)

Muss man eigentlich immer wieder Topics selbigen Themas starten -
nur weil diie Themen mal wieder in die Schlagzeile geraten sind?

Ich denke nein - man kann in bestehenden Topic weiter disskutieren -
zumal sich an der Thematik rein gar nichts geändert hat.

-> *hier zum Beispiel*

thx

greetz


----------



## ReWahn (16. März 2009)

ImbaBuZZi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, wäre mir eine Alterseinschränkung egal, das wichtigste wäre für mich, dass ein Test vollzogen wird, ob man der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, damit man sowas nicht mehr zu lesen bekommt.


/sign


/vote for intelligenztest und deutschkenntnisüberprüfung als vorraussetzung für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist natürlich (leider) nicht realisierbar, aber man darf ja auch mal träumen :>


----------



## Briefklammer (16. März 2009)

SO!!!
wow ab 18?
das würde nichts bringen...
die meisten im medi max verkaufen spiele ab 18 an 12jährige da wird nur mal kurz nachgefragt wie alt die sind 
wenn ich mir ein spiel ab 18 kaufe und zur kasse gehe zum bezahlen sagen die auch nichts die die lasern den preis an fertig..
die politiker die sowas fordern haben keine ahnung die vertrauen den studien von wissenschaftlern die genau so wenig ahnung von games haben sowas nervt mich immer


----------



## Shizo. (16. März 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Oder Autofahren, weil man sterben kann.....und ich persönlich werde agressiver wenn ich beim Autofahrn nen "opa mit Hut" vor mir hab als wenn ich nen "Killerspiel" spiele...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In einem grauen oder silbernen Mercedes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (16. März 2009)

was sich politiker und so alles einfallen lassen um die kinder an den spielen zu hindern... echt schon arm...
der amokläufer bei stuttgart soll ja angeblich auch wow gespielt haben und schon heißt es: "wow wird ab 18! nicht das alle anderen auch amok laufen!" die solln ma klarkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das das spiel süchtig macht ist auch schon seit einigen jahren bewiesen und es wurde nix geändert. .. aber die idee das spiel ab 18 zu machen ist doch voll hirnrissig. 
die usk macht doch nämlich nicht aus spaß eine altersbeschränkung da drauf, sondern  die prüfen den inhalt des spiels und dadurch kommt die alterseinstufung zu stande und nicht ob jemand dadurch süchtig wird oder amok läuft, liebe eltern und politiker -_-' 
selbst wenn es ab 18 wäre, würden immernoch viele "unter 18jährige" das spiel kaufen bzw. spielen... daher wär es mein vorschlag auf die verpackung ein aufkleber oder so zu machen wo draufsteht "(stark) erhöhte suchtgefahr" . dann sehen die eltern zumindest was es auslösen kann.
sonst müsste man ja nicht nur wow, sondern auch "guild wars, warhammer online, hdro" und wie sie nicht alle heißen ab 18 machen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[Rechtschreibfehler bzw. inkorrekte Schreibweise dienen zur unterhaltung]


----------



## Talohn (16. März 2009)

Hallo Liebe Regierung oder wie so schön hier schon beschrieben "KOMITEE DER AFFEN"

Ich spiele ab und an das heisst ca. 3-4h die Woche WOW und war auch mal aufm tripp da warens 50h die woche ^^ 

Muss aber ganz ehrlich FRAGEN!!!!!   nehmt bitte diesen einen amoklauf anderst auf, wieso kommt der an waffen?   Bzw. hörte ich er hat sie von DAD geklaut, das ist irwo ne verletzung der Sorgfalltspflicht etc.  

Meinetwegen können sie WOW in deutschland verbieten!



KONSEQUENZ:   5MILLIONEN DEUTSCHE WOW spieler  LAUFEN Amok auf bundestag, Ämter die sie vermutlich das erste mal in ihrem leben von innen sehen,
ich denke das ist einfach der falsche weg, bei dem minimalst ausschlaggebensten anzufangen rum zu experimentieren,  ganz einfach ist das der sich waffen genommen hat und hat damit menschen verletzt bis getötet!!!!     ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn so einer mit ner Tastatur auf mich Losgeht, das wäre harmlos aber es waren Waffen!   also pls  strengt mal euren grips an !!!!!!


----------



## Capaal (16. März 2009)

Genau das is der Grund warum ich seit langem Nachrichten verabscheue und weitgehend ignoriere.

Immer das gleiche Prinzip:
Da is n Amoklauf (ich möchte den Amoklauf nicht herunterspielen) und alle Sender senden darüber und machen einen auf : OMG...ONOZ ...wir müssen sofort alles ändern ...Wir müssen "Killerspiele ab sonstewas machen".
Und ne woche später stirbt n Politiker oder I-ein x-beliebiger Promi kriegt n kind/stirbt/heiratet/Pupst und dann wird nur noch darüber gesendet und das Attentat ist vollkommen vergessen.

Ich mein wie soll sich jemals etwas ändern wenn das immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip läuft.
Langsam gehen mir Medien echt auf die Eier.

Und ich mein schon diese letzte prozentuale Aufstellung ..ich mein die war doch völlig fürn Arsch. Da war ja WoW noch ziemlich niedrig belastet an Spielern. (belastet ist dafür ein eigenartiges Wort ich weiß.)


----------



## yves1993 (16. März 2009)

Critical name error 133_7 fatal exception: Pfeiffer....ne eher pfeiffe...

WoW ab 18? WoW dann werden eben die erwachsnen süchtig nur das kratzt dann kein schwein...
Spiele besonders wie wow usw sind ja eigtl auch für die jüngeren leute gedacht...aber nichts dagegen dass erwachsne es spielen, jeder soll gleichberechtigt sein, was nur immer nerft dass erwachsne immer als erste flamen, glauben sie seien reifer, was sie körperlich sicherlich sind, nur leider (manche nicht alle!) gesitig nicht...*je älter desto dü...''

meine meinung...sollen sich doch alle verkriechen und ihren frust net an der jugend auslassen <.<
wer süchtig wird is halt eher selbst schuld, net das game bzw die eltern...

naja was solls....(und ja ich bin erst 16...na und...?! och geniesse es noch solange jung nd froh aktiv blabla statt erwachsen , frusitriert generft gelangweilt flameaggressiv usw zu sein das kann keiner einem wegnehmen)
dieser post ist wohl der dümmste von mir aber des musste mal raus^^ 

ogogogog flame me plx gibt 10 g pro flame! woOt


----------



## Gilindriana (16. März 2009)

Teils würd es mich freuen. Treffe in den letzten Tagen immer mehr auf 10 Jährige.
Auf der anderen Seite wird die Spieleranzahl dann drastisch dezimiert.


----------



## turageo (16. März 2009)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Ich rege mich über sowas nich mehr auf.
> Dieser Christian Pfeiffer hat doch keine Ahnung von dem was er redet.



Stimmt, Herr Pfeiffer fällt einmal mehr auf. Das ist wohl primär eher Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen als die Sucht zu unterbinden. Wer auffällt, bleibt im Gespräch und wer im Gespräch bleibt, behält auch wahrscheinlicher seinen Posten. Einfache Rechnung nach der auch der momentan wieder akutelle Aktionismus "Killerspiele" gehandhabt wird.

Überlegen wir doch einmal prinzipiell wie ernst nimmt ein 15-Jähriger wohl so eine Studie? Ich hätte es mit 15 für einen Heidenspass gehalten hier "schon einmal über Selbstmord nachgedacht" anzukreuzen... einfach so, obwohls damals nicht der Fall gewesen wäre. Ich schätze einen guten Prozentteil der Stimmen kann man guten Gewissens als Spaßangaben rechnen in diesem Alter. Es dürfte da noch nicht jeder ein Mindestmaß an Ernsthaftigkeit erreicht haben.

Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Studie im Allgemeinen würde ich auch einmal anzweifeln. Bekanntlich fallen Studien häufiger zum Gefallen des Beauftragers aus, siehe z. B. Filesharingstudien der Musik- und Filmindustire gegen die in den Niederlanden durchgeführte Studie. Dass Herr Pfeiffer ein Gegner von einem Großteil der Computerspiele ist (alles was nur im geringsten wie auch immer geartete Gewalt enthält und Olinerollenspiele), dürfte mittlerweilen wohl durchaus bekannt sein. Mir wäre allerdings neu, dass er sich selbst näher damit beschäftigt hätte. Es kam ja seinerseits schon einige Male zu peinlichen Falschaussagen über Computerspiele.

Abgesehen von der Glaubwürdigkeit, ist es in meinen Augen unsinnig die Verantwortung für die Kids und Jugendlichen von den Eltern weg zum Staat zu tragen. Die Eltern haben nun einmal die Pflicht sich über das zu informieren, was ihre Kinder so treiben. In diesem Fall wäre es ja keine unlösbar schwierige Aufgabe (im Gegensatz zu: 24/7 ein Auge auf die Jungs und Mädels zu haben). Es gibt definitiv genug Möglichkeiten sich mit diesen Themen als Elternteil auseinander zu setzen und auch restriktiv einzuschreiten, wenn man gewillt ist, sich damit zu beschäftigen. Ich würde es eher befürworten, wenn sich der Staat darum kümmert, dass Eltern mehr Zeit mit Ihren Kids verbringen könnten. In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es einige Eltern, von denen beide auf Arbeit gehen müssen (!) und das bis zu 50 - 60 Stunden pro Woche, damit die Familie ernährt wird. Klar, kümmert man sich um die Kids so gut es geht, aber niemand erzählt mir, dass das gut so wäre wie es läuft, gerade bei etwas schwierigeren Kindern mit denen man mehr Zeit verbringen müsste. Hier müsste man etwas ändern, mehr Familienfreundlichekeit in das Land bringen usw. DAS wäre eine Aufgabe für Politiker, allerdings eine schwere, weshalb man ja lieber Dinge verbietet, die sich leicht verbieten lassen... wie bereits gesagt: purer AKTIONISMUS.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


edit:



yves1993 schrieb:


> Spiele besonders wie wow usw sind ja eigtl auch für die jüngeren leute gedacht...aber nichts dagegen dass erwachsne es spielen, jeder soll gleichberechtigt sein, was nur immer nerft dass erwachsne immer als erste flamen, glauben sie seien reifer, was sie körperlich sicherlich sind, nur leider (manche nicht alle!) gesitig nicht...*je älter desto dü...''



Sorry, wenn ich das so sage, aber Du widersprichst Dir noch beinahe in jedem Satz selbst. Du sagst, wir Älteren würden flamen, flamst am Ende des Satzes aber gleich mal präventiv uns. Fand ich interessant und ehrlich gesagt amüsant zu lesen, v. a. weil viele der Spiele, die z. B. ich spiele eben nicht für Deine Altersgruppe gemacht sind und auch bei vielen durchaus zu Recht. Ach ja noch was wegen den Spielen, die eigentlich für jüngere Leute gemacht sind: ich kenne hier im Umkreis keinen der jünger als ich wäre und noch P&P Rollenspiele spielt, z. B. DSA oder Shadowrun und das war noch vor WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (16. März 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> Neuer Kiddy Flame Thread ?? Ich gebs zu es gibs viele Kinder die sich wie Kinder benehmen..gibt aber leider auch viele +18 die da weit zurück sind..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der beste Shooter der Welt (Battlefield 2) ist eh ab 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür steht bei mir im Regal Age of Conan, aber so toll war das ja nicht ... Ich habe schon immer Spiele gespielt, die ich laut Altersbeschränkung eigentlich noch gar nicht spielen dürfte, bis jetzt hatte das keine negativen Auswirkungen auf mich. Im Gegenteil, ich bin eher ein friedlicher Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn man gewisse Spiele auch wirklich nur der Altersklasse zugängig gemacht werden, für die sie gedacht sind, da es sicher ein paar (wenige) zu junge Spieler gibt, die von den Spielen negativ beeinflusst werden. Alles in Allem ist das aber nur ein winziger Faktor von vielen und ein Verbot von so genannten "Killerspielen" (ich hasse dieses Wort) ist meiner Meinung nach total lächerlich. Die sollen lieber mal was gegen das schlechte soziale Umfeld von potenziellen Amokläufern machen, wenn sie das nicht tun bringen auch eine Million Verbote nen Schei - nichts.


----------



## Baggerfahrer (16. März 2009)

Akanis schrieb:


> Na ja ich fände das eigentlich "gut" denn, dann würden vielleicht wehniger Kiddis in Wow rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nur so nebenbei, es gibt auch Ü18 Spieler die sich benehmen wie 1. Klässler. (Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


Was ich auch immer wieder lustig finde sind die meist 16 Jährigen die sich über Kinder beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## m0rg0th (16. März 2009)

Baggerfahrer schrieb:


> Was ich auch immer wieder lustig finde sind die meist 16 Jährigen die sich über Kinder beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin 16. Und ich rege mich nur über Spieler auf, die sich wie kleine Kinder *verhalten*. Wie alt sie wirklich sind find ich eher nebensächlich. Und behaupte von mir aus das Gegenteil, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, kindisch zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majive (16. März 2009)

Finde ich sinnvoll. 
Könnte sogar weiter gehen und erst ab 21 freigegeben werden.

Viele Jugendliche können das Suchtpotenzial einfach nicht richtig einschätzen und verbauen sich somit ihre Zukunft.


----------



## Taroth (16. März 2009)

> So sollen Burschen durchschnittlich 213 Minuten täglich audiovisuelle Medien wie TV, Video und DVDs konsumieren, 103 Minuten im Internet chatten und 141 Minuten Computerspiele spielen.



Und das zeigt uns doch das wir TV schauen verbieten müssen da das viel länger Konsumiert wird...

Mal ehrlich ich weis nicht was sich von und zu Pfeiffe davon erhofft ob er nachts besser schlafen kann weil er den kidds was genommen hat was sie gern haben. Gut evtl hasst er ja Kinder weil er als Kind immer gehänselt wurde und wills jetzt allen Heimzahlen... 

Ich hab nen Vorschlag fürs kommende Addon Endboss: Herr Dr. von und zu Pfeiffe.


----------



## Keksautomat (16. März 2009)

Was wird nur aus Deutschland... 
ich glaub nen Kind könnte besser regieren.

btw: bin ja eh bald 18, zumindest dann, wenn sie den Beschluss "sicher" haben. Egal, trotzdem Vollidioten da oben.

Sollt echt mal jemand kommen, und das alles verändern. Stasi 2.0 hat ja bereits begonnen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

3%???? das ist ja nix von daher...


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

DIe meisten die jetzt sagen richtig so warum nicht erst mit 21 sagen dies auch nur weil sie ich schon älter sind wären sie davon betroffen hätten sie plötzlich ne ganz andere Meinung


----------



## Darkalastor (16. März 2009)

ich lach immer wieder darüber wie die leute alles auf gewaltspiele schieben.. aber wenn man ein mord in nachrichten oder fehrnseh serier passiert, sich leute beim boxen oder wrestling sich die fresse polieren und das auch noch so zeigen... daran denkt keiner, denn sowas produziert ja keine gewalt und so


----------



## Baggerfahrer (16. März 2009)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Ich bin 16. Und ich rege mich nur über Spieler auf, die sich wie kleine Kinder *verhalten*. Wie alt sie wirklich sind find ich eher nebensächlich. Und behaupte von mir aus das Gegenteil, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, kindisch zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War ja auch nicht auf dich bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. März 2009)

Nantirus schrieb:


> Nun ich stimme den Medien zu. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund das viele Jugendliche ihren Schulabschluss durch abendliches Raiden in der Woche und/oder tägliches Spielen dermaßen riskieren oder versauen, dass es schon nicht mehr schön ist. Jetzt werden welche denken, blah blah mach ich doch auch und ich habe gute Noten und werde nach der 10 mein Abitur starten. Aber das sind meiner Meinung nach ausnahmen. Wieviele Leute stehen mit einen schlechten Schulabschluss da. Wer kann denn heute noch einen Hauptschulabschluss gebrauchen, selbst mit einen FOR wird es gelegentlich schwer. Aber genug davon. Es sollte einfach dazu dienen die Jugend etwas mehr zu schützen und sie vor möglichen Suchtgefahren fernhalten.



Es gibt durchaus andere Lösungen als sich alles vom Gesetz her vorschreiben zu lassen. Aber warum selber denken wenn Vater Staat uns es doch auch sagen kann wie es zu laufen hat? 

Gibt da ne nette Southpark Folge zu. Dort geht es zwar um Sexualerziehung, aber die Eltern wollen es ihren Kindern nicht beibringen und schieben es auf die Schule und am Ende gibt es ein Riesenchaos.

Hier wird ie Verantwortung der Einzelperson (sei es nun Jugendlicher oder Elternteil) auf Gevatter Staat übertragen.

Deutchland ist schon eines der Länder mit den dicksten Gesetzesbüchern. Da braucht es nicht noch mehr Schrott nur damit Mami und Papi sich ein "hm... erlauben wir das Spiel nun oder nicht." ersparen können. Eltern sollten in der Lage sein A) zu wissen was ihre Kinder tun und  zu wissen was sie ihnen an Eigenverantwortlichkeit zukommen lassen können und was nicht. Wo das nicht gegeben ist läuft prinzipiell was falsch und da hilft dann auch ein "ab 18" Stempel nicht mehr.


----------



## Keksautomat (16. März 2009)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Ich bin 16. Und ich rege mich nur über Spieler auf, die sich wie kleine Kinder *verhalten*. Wie alt sie wirklich sind find ich eher nebensächlich. Und behaupte von mir aus das Gegenteil, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, kindisch zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat ja weniger mit kindisch sein zu tun, find ich. Ich bin 17, und bin gerne kindisch, aber nur wenn ich mit meiner Freundin allein' bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im TS wird, na klar, wie solls anders ein, natürlich auch nur schwachsinn erzählt, auch von über 18 Jährigen. Kindisch ? Noes.


----------



## Louis Hunt (16. März 2009)

ich verstehe das diskusions bedarf nicht wieso wow ab 18 sein soll. Ich mein es gibt doch Eltern modus im spiel, da können die eltern klar einstellen wann ein kind wie lange spiele darf. also ist das doch lächerlich darüber jetzt nach den amok lauf auf einmal darüber zu unterhaltern wo es schon lange solcher maßnahmen gibt. nagut das problem war, und ist auch noch das die eltern über solche funktionen nicht aufgeklärt ist. Und weil es dieses system gibt wird Blizzard damit auch durch kommen auch zukünftige addons unter 18 zu bringen. Da ja die Reporter und die Politiker diese funktion ja nicht kennen ist ja immer schnell ein sündenbock gefunden. wer darf wieder bluten? ja genau Wir Gamer, Horrorfans und die Sportschützen. 


hier könnt ihr euch es auch selber angucken
Elterliche freigabe für WoW


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

o.O sry für doppelpost, Inet spinnt


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> /vote for Intelligenztest und deutsch_Kenntnisüberprüfung als vorraussetzung für WoW.
> ...



/sign  Ich liebe Leute die Rechtschreibflames machen aber selber die deutsche Sprache vergewaltigen.



Talohn schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Regierung oder wie so schön hier schon beschrieben "KOMITEE DER AFFEN"
> 
> Ich spiele ab und an das heisst ca. 3-4h die Woche WOW und war auch mal aufm tripp da warens 50h die woche ^^
> 
> ...



Was für 5 Millionen deutsche WoW Spieler? Ich schätze maximal 1/2 Millionen WoW Spieler sind deutsch.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (16. März 2009)

je höher die altersstufe ist,  destso interessanter ist es für die Menschheit


----------



## Dollohow (16. März 2009)

Da ich Ü 18 ists mir egal. Und ob das wirklich passiert oder nicht : Blizzard hat da am wenigsten zu melden bei. Wenn der Gesetzgeber sagt is ab 18, kann blizz net sagen  : Ne is ab 12


----------



## Ungodly (16. März 2009)

WOW ab 18 warum nicht...

Aber dann bitte auch noch ein Verbot für unfähige Eltern.

Denn jeder Amokläufer hat doch welche oder?


MFG

Ungodly


----------



## BIGBoomkin (16. März 2009)

also 90 prozent dieser undurchdachten und erbärmlichen rechtfertigungs versuche bestättigen mich einfach nur.
Dia alters anhebung befürworte ich voll und ganz!!!!
Hab aber keine lust das hier auch noch mal breit zutreten.
Kinder bleiben kinder und die meisten die hier schreiben sollten sich lieber mit einem toastbrot unterhalten als hier zu schreiben.
Aber ist ja auch egal fakt ist wenn die regierung die usk in deutschland für wow anheben will kann sie das ohne weiteres machen!!!!!!
Und Hr. Pfeiffer ist bestimmt kein dummer mensch sonst würden ihm nicht so viele politiker gehör schenken!!
Omg, echt, ich bin schokiert was hier geschrieben wird!!!!!
Es wird leider nichts draus werden das es ab 18 sein wird aber der grund es zu tun ist mehr als plausibel!!
Das verstehen hier wahrscheinlich nur 5 prozent der unter 18 jährigen aber egal.
So seiert euch weiter voll mit eurem geistigen dünschis!!


----------



## Keksautomat (16. März 2009)

http://verbietetbrot.de/ !


----------



## Kuya (16. März 2009)

Das einzige was unsere Reigierung damit aussagt, ist:

"das sie absolut keine Sachkenntnis der Materie hat!"

schlicht und ergreifend.

Jeder Feldzug seitens der Politk gegen die Hobbies, Interessen, sowie Sportarten unserer Generation,
ist wenig mehr, als das bloße zur Schau stellen der eigenen Inkompetenz.

Wer über ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" nachdenkt, zeigt, dass er in der Politik nichts zu suchen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mit Golf- oder Tennisschlägern jemanden zu Tode prügele, wüde ein Verbot von Minigolf- und Tennisplätzen nichts
konstruktives beitragen, und taugt als Präventivmaßnahme schonmal garnicht. 

Blizzad versucht wie Counterstrike den Weg zum Esport zu finden.

11 Millionen Fans/Spieler/Sportler/Hobbyisten würden sich das nie und nimmer verbieten lassen.

in diesem Sinne lasst sie sich ihr eigenes Wählergrab schaufeln.
DIE GAMER VON HEUTE SIND DIE WÄHLER VON MORGEN.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tausendbuffed (16. März 2009)

Dieser Pfeiffer ist Mitglied des "Kölner Kreises" - welche heutzutage leider zu einer "Taliban des Katholizismus" verkommen sind! (meine Meinung)

Die würden auch die Evolutionstheorie verbieten wenn Sie's könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wird niemals dazu kommen dass WoW einer erhöhten Altersbeschränkungen unterliegen wird. Es ist mir sowieso unbegreiflich wie Jemand nach einem Amoklauf die Ursachen am Rechner sucht, während das Elternhaus mehr Waffen als ein afrikanischer Zwergstaat rumliegen hatte. 

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass sich die ARD dazu herabsetzt solchen Vollidioten ein Forum zu bieten!


----------



## NarYethz (16. März 2009)

ich glaube jeder halbwegs vernünftige mensch, der jemals wow gespielt hat, erkennt - auch wenn man sichs nich wirklich eingestehen will - , dass WoW einfach nen starken suchtfaktor enthält und wegen dem muss ich sagen, fänd ich USK ab 18 durchaus berechtigt.. aber nich aus den üblichen killerspiel-gründen wie amokläufe, denn das wär schwachsinn^^
realistisch gesehen ist es tatsächlich unwahrscheinlich, dass wow ab 18 sein wird auch wenn blizz kaum was dran drehen könnte, wenn deutschland das tatsächlich beschließt.
mfg

Tante Edith:
QUOTE
"Aber ist ja auch egal fakt ist wenn die regierung die usk in deutschland für wow anheben will kann sie das ohne weiteres machen!!!!!!
Und Hr. Pfeiffer ist bestimmt kein dummer mensch sonst würden ihm nicht so viele politiker gehör schenken!!
Omg, echt, ich bin schokiert was hier geschrieben wird!!!!!
Es wird leider nichts draus werden das es ab 18 sein wird aber der grund es zu tun ist mehr als plausibel!!
Das verstehen hier wahrscheinlich nur 5 prozent der unter 18 jährigen aber egal.
So seiert euch weiter voll mit eurem geistigen dünschis!! "

omg.. und das was du laberst soll dein alter, dass du angeblich hast, represäntieren? oh man.. du lässt dich über ein thema aus, ohne es wirklich zu ergründen und rechtfertigst dich mit einer einzigen Quelle. Kannst ja auch gleich eigentlich Wikipedia als Quelle angeben, damit würdest du dich genauso stark self-ownen. Dr. Pfeiffer ist definitiv kein dummer mensch und hat selbst auch genug ahnung der materie, das ist nicht zu bestreiten. Dennoch muss ich sagen, is die Erklärung lausig und es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass WoW auf 18jahre beschränkt wird, denn -wie man bereits damals gesehen hat in erfurt oder emsdetten- es interresieren sich die politiker nur so lange für das thema, wie es ausgeschlachtet werden kann, denn man denkt bereits jetzt an die wahlen (u.a. europawahlen oder die tatsächlichen wahlen im september) und man muss dies natürlich ausnutzen, um die wählenden eltern auf die eigene seite zu bringen. Zwar vergrault man damit junge spieler, aber das kann eigentlich ignoriert werden, da die wahlbeteiligung unter jugendlichen bzw. erwachsenen bis 25 recht gering ist.
und um es nochmal zu sagen, bitte argumentiere nicht so "OMG!!!! IHR!! SEID!! NICHT!! MAL!! 18!! DARUM HABT IHR EH KEINE AHNUNG!!!!!!!!111einhundertelf", denn das drückt deine eigene inkompetenz aus.

danke für die aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## aLx0r (16. März 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> http://verbietetbrot.de/ !



/sign


----------



## firehawk14 (16. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Herr Pfeiffer ist da ganz toll drin...


Ach komm hör mir auf, in der GameStar war vor langer Zeit schon mal ein Bericht über diesen Vogel drinn....


----------



## kingkryzon (16. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn es ab 18 wäre würden sich bei einigen Leuten die Noten verbessern, zumindest da, wo die Altersbeschränkung greifen würde.
> Hätte ich persönlich nichts gegen, verstehe aber auch den Unmut von U18 Spielern.
> Aber keine Sorge: Ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird
> 
> ...


bei mia persönlich würd ich au net mehr lernen sondern nur mehr nix tun^^ schlimme schlimme jugend wa?^^


----------



## Saberclaw (16. März 2009)

Hier würde ich gerne eines meiner Lieblings-Filmzitate anbringen:

"HA-HA-HATSCHI!!! Sorry man, aber ich bin allergisch gegen Bullshit!"

_I-Robot_



Mehr sag ich dazu nimmer, außer, dass sich das Thema im Laufe der Zeit wieder verflüchtigt, bis sich mal wieder ein dem sozialen Wrack nähernder Teenie dazu entschließt in ner Schule Amok zu laufen.... Schon schlau, wie man solche Vorfälle nutzen kann um im Politikwesen bissel aufkacken zu können...


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

> also 90 prozent dieser undurchdachten und erbärmlichen rechtfertigungs versuche bestättigen mich einfach nur.
> Dia alters anhebung befürworte ich voll und ganz!!!!
> Hab aber keine lust das hier auch noch mal breit zutreten.
> Kinder bleiben kinder und die meisten die hier schreiben sollten sich lieber mit einem toastbrot unterhalten als hier zu schreiben.
> ...





wersoschreibtbeidemmussmansichnichtwundernwarumniemandseinenTextzuendeliestdavon
bekommtmannämlichAugenkrebs

Naja, wiso bitte ein "Kinderspiel" ab 18 machen? 





> Das verstehen hier wahrscheinlich nur 5 prozent der unter 18 jährigen aber egal.


 glaubst du das du zu diesen 5% gehörst? Naja, wenns dir Spaß macht zugeflamet zu werden.. bitte. 
Jeder der behauptet WoW sollte ab 18 sein hat in zumindest meinen Augen seine Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt, denn wer jemals 1 Minute WoW gespielt hat, der wundert sich warum Wow nicht schon ab 6 ist. Entweder alle PC Spiele ab 18 machen oder nur Gewaltspiele.


----------



## Kriegsgeist (16. März 2009)

Von mir aus sollen sie doch alle Spiele ab 18 rausbringen. Hauptsache sie lassen dann wenigstens die Spiele in Ruhe und schneiden nicht alles raus.^^


----------



## Sabori (16. März 2009)

Ich persönlich verstehe durchaus, warum man WoW ab 18 erst freigeben sollte. Es ist zwar kein Killerspiel im herkömlichen Sinne (also was die meisten darunter verstehen), aber auch in WoW gehts darum das ein Spieler versucht einen anderen zu töten (nur fällt das nicht so auf weil die Figuren keine Menschen darstellen). Rauchen und Trinken ist auch nicht freigegeben ab 6 Jahren, also warum sollte eine 18er Einstufung für WoW nicht OK sein???


----------



## Rehhaile (16. März 2009)

Also ich befürworte eine einstufung auf usk 18. Den Aufschrei kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der hier durch diesen Thread geht. Und den Zweiflern, das die Einstufung nicht möglich ist, sei gesagt, das das Verfahren recht unkompliziert ist. Von Blizzard wird einfach eine Verifizierung der Accounts gefordert. Und im Verkauf wird das Spiel eben nicht mehr an Jugendliche unter 18 abgegeben. Eltern, die die Accounts dann für ihre Kinder verifizieren, müssen sich dann gewahr sein, das sie gegen den Jugendschutz verstossen...
Und nur, weil vielleicht eine Million Accounts geschlossen werden könnten, lässt sich Deutschland nicht dazu abbringen, ihre Gesetze durchzusetzen. Das juckt die deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit wenig...siehe Australien.


----------



## Karibor (16. März 2009)

Solln die ruhig machen dann gibts weniger nervige Kinder in WoW!!


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (16. März 2009)

Karibor schrieb:


> Solln die ruhig machen dann gibts weniger nervige Kinder in WoW!!




ehhh joo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... das stimmt....

mir kann es egal sein bin schon ü18^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavu (16. März 2009)

ich muss mir bei 90% der posts hier an den kopf fassen...

1. WENN es ab 18 wird wird das in keinster weise das Niveau auf den servern Pushen. Wieviele U18 habt ihr i TS gehabt bisher? ich sage udn schreibe einen und das bine 4 jahren WoW.
Es ist einfach eine tatsache das der altersdurchschnitt von WoW bei Ü20 liegt.

2. Es wird die noten der schüler verbessern? ahjane ist kla...
da greift 1. wieder ein... wie oft werde ich von gleichaltrigen angeguckt und als freak bezeichnet weil ich WoW spiele. Sie selber sitzen drausen rum saufen kiffen und hören Hip Hop.

3. Es wird den abschluss der schüler verbessern? ahane ist kla²...
als ich auf der hauptschule (nach dem ich freiwillig von der Real runter bin) war habe ich nur mitbekommen wie alle in der klasse auf einen abschluss geschissen haben... und ratet mal..NICHT EINER von denen hat WoW gespielt es waren Hip Hop Gangster die meinten das sie als Puffbesitzer ganz groß werden, das beste daran war das die weiber bei ihm arbeiten wollten o.O!?!

4. Wie andere schon sagten es gibt genug wege an spiele ab 18 zu kommen... die eltern heutzutage interesiert es einen freuchten kericht was ihre kinder machen und wenn sie fragen was sie machen werden sie beleidigt und sie drehen sich um und gehen.

Als ich damals mit 14 jahren Ragnarok Online spielen wollte hatt meine Mutter mich gefragt was das genau für ein spiel ist und wieso ich überweisen will (ebenfalls 13€). Ich habe sage und schreibe 2 monate auf sie eingeredet bis ich mit meinem Konto die überweisungen Monatlich tätigen durfte. Wenn das alle Eltern tun würden sähe die welt ganz ander aus.



und Mal zu unserem Freund dem Amokläufer... also wenn der Vater zu dähmlich ist seine Waffen fachgerecht wegzusperren gehört er für ein paar jahre in den knast wegen Fahrlässigkeit! (das wird übrigens auch schon besprochen)


----------



## cazimir (16. März 2009)

Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt hasst:
Ich würde es begrüßen.

Leider fehlen den meisten Kindern die Eltern im Rücken. Also muss das Gesetz sie schützen, wenn die Eltern unfähig sind.


Lieber wär mir WoW ab 12 und ordentliche Eltern für die Kinder :-)

Das Spiel hat meiner Meinung nach mehr positive als negative Seiten.


----------



## cobainkurt (17. März 2009)

Ich finde jeder hat das Recht das zu spielen was er darf, natürlich seinem Alter entsprechend.

Des heißt auch das man sein leben vor dem PC verkaken kann... schlechte Noten schreiben kann das ist dan den ihre sache.

Jeder gesunde Menschenverstand würde /könnte RL vom Game unterscheiden und wissen was seine Zukunft ist...

Deswegen braucht ihr jetzt hier nicht über schule oder etc. zu labern...


"Die politiker suchen ein sündebock das sie den ganzen Vorfall in die Schuhe schieben können"


bis dahin einfach mal chilln und abwarten =)


----------



## Kankru (17. März 2009)

1. Glaube net wirklich, dass es umgesetzt wird!
2. Wenn dann fänd ichs auch net schlimm!
3. Spielen dann trotzdem genau so viele Jüngere, wie es jetzt der Fall ist!

MfG


----------



## Cytus (17. März 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Es ist eh UNMÖGLICH dass WoW ab 18 sein wird... Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass Spiele die vor 2006 (vermute ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher) eine Altersfreigabe erhalten haben nicht einfach so eine neue erhalten können. WoW erschien 2004 und fällt somit unter dieses Gesetzt...WoW bleibt also ab 12..




Falsch, es kann jederzeit eine neue Einstufung des Spiels durch die USK verlangt werden, eine Menge Spiele die vor 2006 erschienen sind haben bereits schon eine neue Einstufung erhalten, dazu müsste man ja eh nur noch Wotlk einer neuen Kontrolle unterziehen und erst ab 18 zulassen, das Prob ist doch eher was dann die Eltern unternehmen. Denke aber kaum das es dazu kommen wird, obwohl ich es schon als positive Entwicklung ansehen würde. 

Aber wenn die Eltern der Kids die den ganzen Tag vor dem Spiel hocken bis jetzt nix geändert haben, werden diese dann auch nichts daran ändern.

Und ob das Blizz zulässt oder nicht wird doch der USK verdammt egal sein, da kann Blizz sagen was sie wollen.

PS: Jeder ist doch selber dafür verantwortlich wie er mit dem Game umgeht.


----------



## _Yo_ (17. März 2009)

"Fast jeder sechste 15-jährige *Bursch* nutzt täglich länger als 4,5 Stunden PC-Spiele"


bin ich der einzige der das verdammt lustig findet =D


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. März 2009)

Raev schrieb:


> Fast jeder sechste 15-jährige Bursch nutzt täglich länger als 4,5 Stunden PC-Spiele



ziemlich übel oder?...und genau davor sollte man einen riegel schieben.

wow ist ein onlinespiel mit extrem hohem suchfaktor.....35% der jugendlichen wow-spieler zocken über 4,5 stunden pro tag. das kanns doch nicht sein oder? deswegen halte ich den vorschlag /wow ab 18/ für sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Norcaine (17. März 2009)

Nun, ich wäre dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin auch der meinung, das es längst überfällig ist.....

Ich erinner mich gerne an die closed-beta und die anfangszeiten in wow.... in dieser zewit gab es weniger kiddies und der umgangston untereinander war schlichtweg... besser, und zwar deutlich besser....

Wie oft passiert es, das man etwas nachfragt... z.B. wo finde ich den und den fisch zum angeln..... was kommt als antwort?
"In deiner Mudda"... "im Wassaaaa" ect ect ect....

Ich meine... es ist ja schön und gut, das sich einige spieler so sicher und heldenhaft fühlen in einem spiel.... aber was man mehr als deutlich merkt, ist, das 
diverse verhaltensmuster von püpatären jugendlichen durchschlagen... und das nicht zum positiven....

Ich bin klar für "WoW ab 18"... 

Die Jugend dieser Tage ist mehr und mehr bescheiden geworden.. bescheiden nicht im maße der zurückhaltung, sonder in sozialen konatekten und verknüpfungen....

Vote: dafür!!!!

P.S. Elterliche Freigabe... das ist ja eher lächerlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (17. März 2009)

Ich finds lächerlich, wenn auch nicht ganz unbegründet. 
Dass es junge Menschen gibt die den draht zu vielen "reallife"-Aktivitäten, aufgrund von WoW oder anderen Spielen verloren haben, kann man glaube ich nicht mehr abstreiten. Zumindest wird viel zu Gunsten der Spielzeit vernachlässigt. 

Bestimmte Spiele wie zB WoW zum Glückspiel zu erklähren und die Alterbegrenzung auf 18 anzuheben finde ich aber schwachsinnig und nicht zuletzt schlicht unmöglich.

*"Verfluche nie das Spiel, sondern den Spieler!"*
Ich denke das wirkliche Problem liegt im Elternhaus. Bei den meisten jungen Gamern mit extremen Playtimes spielt sich das Leben ja wirklich nur in der Schule und am Rechner ab. Die Eltern sind berufstätig und/oder interessieren sich schlichtweg nicht für die Aktivitäten der Kinder. Bei Schulaufgaben geholfen wird nicht aber wenn schlechte Noten geschrieben werden, ist halt das Spiel schuld. 

Ich glaube wenn man die Zeit vorm Rechner, Zeit mit den Eltern und Zeit in der Schule mal bei den betroffenen vergleichen würde, dann würde schnell auffallen wo das Problem liegt.

"Na Frau Mustermann, wie oft waren sie denn in den letzten 3 Tagen bei ihrem Sohn im Zimmer, haben mit ihm gegessen oder haben eine andere gemeinsamme Aktivität unternommen?" "Ach garnicht?... Na dann ist natürlich das Computerspiel schuld"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So nebenbei... ich(22) würde die Altersbegrenzung auch begrüßen aus vielerlei Gründen, die aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben. Das Problem "Kinder weg vom Rechner" wird dadurch aber nicht gelöst. Sie spielen es trotzdem oder spielen was anderes. Ohne Kontrolle durch die Eltern läuft da garnichts.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (17. März 2009)

7bin vollkommen dafür das  wow ab 18 wird .... nicht wegen den  schwachsinnigen  killerspiel/-Suchtaussagen  sondern eher deswegen,dass es weniger kiddies ingame gibt ...


----------



## Genomchen (17. März 2009)

WoW ab 18....das wär ein Traum, das wär einfach die perfekte World of Warcraft.
Klar, alles drunter mosert rum^^


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Was hier schon wieder an Falschinformationen herumschwirrt ist kaum auszuhalten:

a) Es ist _völlig_ egal, wie die USK Online-Spiele bisher eingestuft hat, wenn mit Hilfe des Jugendschutz-Gesetzes neue Fakten geschaffen werden, nach denen Online-Spiele ebenso neu bewertet werden müssen (siehe auch dazu den Wirrwarr um ungeprüfte Musik-CDs mit Multimedia-Inhalten, die nach jahrelangem problemlosen Verkauf bis zur Neuprüfung nur noch an Personen ab 18 Jahren herausgegeben werden durften - wobei es völlig unerheblich war, ob die Dinger Ausschnitte aus "Bambi" oder einem 'hartem' Musik-Video enthielten)! 

b) Blizzard und die "Spiele-Lobby" werden darauf nicht den geringsten Einfluß haben. Die Filmindustrie hat es nicht geschafft, ihre Interessen hierzulande erfolgreich durchzusetzen (siehe Indizierungen bzw. Beschlagnahmungen); die Spiele-Industrie wird es auch nicht. Deren Lobby dürfte gegen die Unterhaltungsriesen sogar eher schwächlich sein. Immerhin stehen hinter der Film-Industrie Giganten wie Sony (erst kürzlich von der Beschlagnahmung eines ihrer Titel betroffen, in dem es um osteuropäische Jugendherbergen in der zweiten Auflage ging), Warner oder gar Disney (nicht zu verwechseln mit der "Kinderunterhaltung"! Disney hat schon lange mehr als einen Fuß im Erwachsenenmarkt, denn immerhin gehören auch Buena Vista (Vertrieb für alle Film-Töchter des Disney-Konzerns) , Touchstone ("Starship Troopers" - in Deutschland indiziert) oder Miramax ("Kill Bill"; "Pulp Fiction") zu diesem Konzern).

c) Ob die Spieler und auch andere Personen eine Altersfreigabe ab 18 für sinnvoll halten, wird im Endeffekt niemanden von den Politikern interessieren, wenn sie mal wieder im blindem Aktionismus um sich schlagen. Siehe hierzu wieder den Vergleich mit der Filmindustrie: Von den lauten Diskussionen über sog. "Killerspiele" überdeckt werden mehr und mehr Filme auch für Erwachsene nur geschnitten freigegeben; selbst die Beschlagnahmungen haben wieder empfindlich zugenommen! Daß es im Zeitalter des Internets kaum mehr ein Problem der Verbreitung gibt; daß es auch problemlos möglich ist, diese Medien ungeschnitten (teilweise mit deutschem Ton) aus dem EU-Ausland wie z. B. Österreich zu beziehen, interessiert hierbei den Gesetzesgeber genauso wenig wie ein Vergleich mit dem direkten Nachbarn Holland[1], wo keinerlei verbindliche Altersfreigaben existieren oder gar Zensur für Computerspiele / Filme stattfindet.
Was also sollte einen Politiker, der bis jetzt den Unsinn solcher Aktionen nicht eingesehen hat, davon abhalten, sich auch weiterhin weltfremd zu benehmen?

Vorstellbar für die Zukunft wäre ein "Altersverifikationsmodell", mit denen Abonnements für Online-Spiele abgeschlossen werden (kein Gamecard-Verkauf mehr; nur noch Überweisung vom Konto eines ausgewiesenen Erwachsenen). Ob das jemand der hier mitschreibenden Spieler sinnig findet, ist wie gesagt völlig unerheblich[2]. Wer an unsinniges Handeln seitens der Politik nicht glauben mag, kann sich diesen Fall genauer ansehen, der so gar nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat:

http://hpd.de/node/3715

Wenn die Regierung schon glaubt, uns vor sozial-ethischer Versauung durch atheistisches Gedankengut bereits im Kindesalter beschützen zu müssen, dann wage ich mir kaum mehr vorzustellen, was sie demnächst für Geschütze gegen "Killerspiele" aufzufahren gedenkt! Politiker, die nichts aus der Vergangenheit lernen, glauben leider immer noch an den Nutzen von Verboten im kulturellen Bereich (dazu zähle ich auch die Computer-Spiele, die einen nicht unwichtigen Teil der Jugendkultur ausmachen, deren Mechanismen leider von den Gesetzgebern noch nie verstanden wurde). Im Link angegebenen Fall wurde geradezu mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, weil der Inhalt eines Kinderbuches nicht in das Weltbild der agierenden Politker passte. Wenn es zu einer Debatte um Computerspiele kommt, dann wird nicht etwa Sinn bzw. Unsinn der zu erlassenden Gesetze im Mittelpunkt stehen, sondern die Meinung Einzelner, die ebenso wie oben ersichtlich ganz andere Aspekte aufführen, (z. B. wird auf die erhöhte Suchtanfälligkeit von Jugendlichen hingewiesen, während es im Prinzip darum geht, ein nicht verstandenes Prinzip wie Online-Spiele auch in der erwachsenen Welt möglichst einzudämmen, weil man sich aus irgendeinem irrationalen Grund davon bedroht fühlt), um letztlich ihr rein persönliches Ziel zu erreichen.

Letztlich sind es eben Standpunkte wie die von Prof. Dr. Herbert Selg, die den selbsternannten Jugendschützern das Argument liefern, gleichzeitig aber auch aufzeigen, daß dies alles nur Symptom- und nicht etwa Ursachenbekämpfung ist:
_Es gilt also letztlich: Mediengewalt leistet wohl nur dort einen deutlichen Beitrag zur Gewaltentstehung, wo das alltägliche reale Leben bereits als aggressiv erfahren wird und eine Gewaltbasis geschaffen hat. Medien allein machen wohl nicht kriminell; Medienwirkungen können sich jedoch zu anderen Ursachen von Gewalt hinzuaddieren.
 Aber seien wir uns bewußt: Die Forschung über Kindesmißhandlung im allgemeinen und über sexuelle Mißhandlung im besonderen zeigt auf, daß es sich bei den Kindern, die zu Hause Gewalt erfahren, nicht um eine zwar bedauernswerte, aber doch nur kleine Gruppe handelt; ihre Zahl geht vielmehr allein in Deutschland in die Hunderttausende
_(Prof. Dr. Herbert Selg: Psychologische Wirkungsforschung über Gewalt in den Medien in: tv-diskurs Nr. 2) 

Weil es der Jugend so beschissen ergeht und wir das partout nicht ändern können oder wollen (denn das würde richtig Geld kosten), verbieten wir ihnen den Zugang zu möglichen Auslösern, auf daß sie nicht zur Gefahr für die Gesellschaft werden. Das ist neben der oben beschriebenen persönlichen Ablehnung von unverstandenden Phänomen seitens einzelner Machtmenschen das mehr als zynische Fazit zu all den Verbotsdiskussionen. Und genau so sollte man das diskutieren, darstellen und mit treffenden Argumenten untermauern. Aber was schreib' ich mir hier die Finger wund: Die Dohfen werden ihre eingeschränkte Sichtweise zum Besten geben ("Ey, voll Scheiße! Bin fiel reifer als die Erwachsdingens!"); einem anderen ist's einfach zu viel Text, auf den sie ihre Aufmerksamkeit richten müßten. Längst geschlachtete Säue vor die Jugend, die es eigentlich anginge...

[1] Rudolf Stefen, einer der Initiatoren und jahrelanger Vorsitzender der BPjS (heute BPjM; seine Ablösung ist Frau Elke Monssen-Engberding, die bis heute der BPjM vorsteht - ich hatte schon das kurze "Vergnügen" einer persönlichen eMail-Diskussion betreffs meiner ehemaligen Website "LaVerne's House of Pain", die sich u. a. mit Film-Zensur befasste), fand denn auch ein absolut einleuchtendes Argument, inwiefern sich Deutschland nicht mit den Niederlanden vergleichen lasse:

_*Screem*: Sie sagen, das Modell "Niederlande" sei für Deutschland ungeeignet. Weshalb? Die Kriminalitätsrate ist in den Niederlanden weitaus geringer, trotz wesentlich höherer Bevölkerungsdichte.Die völlig unzensierte Gewalt in den Medien scheint sich dort nicht auszuwirken, so daß man sich doch fragen muß, ob Medien-Gewalt in ihrem Einflußcharakter nicht ziemlich stark überschätzt wird.Halten Sie die Deutschen für Mediengewalt anfälliger?
*Stefen*: Die Deutschen waren für die "Hitlergewalt" anfällig - weshalb wir besonders sensibel für mediale Gewaltdarstellung sein müssen. ("Screem" Ausgabe Dez.1992)_

Wenn das nicht mal ein Argument ist. Und so jemand wie Stefen hat jahrelang dafür gesorgt, daß wir von der Medien-Gewalt auch wirklich verschont geblieben sind - zumindest offiziell.

[2] siehe http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/4/4147/1.html
_"Die BPjS-Vorsitzende sieht das Spiel vor allem als Beleg für die Nichtnotwendigkeit einer wissenschaftlichen Beweisführung, da sich die Jugendgefährdung ja jedem sofort erschließe. Man sei also in diesem Bereich "nicht auf die Wirkungsforschung angewiesen"."_
Das muß man nicht mehr kommentieren, oder?


----------



## Bottlewave (17. März 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> WoW ab 18....das wär ein Traum, das wär einfach die perfekte World of Warcraft.
> Klar, alles drunter mosert rum^^



achwas...wär schon gut...würd die DK flaute um gefühlte 50% reduzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> 7bin vollkommen dafür das  wow ab 18 wird .... nicht wegen den  schwachsinnigen  killerspiel/-Suchtaussagen  sondern eher deswegen,dass es weniger kiddies ingame gibt ...


Leider gibts viele sogenannte "Erwachsene" die genau so selten dämlich sind. Und so mancher 12/13jähriger ist erwachsener als der eine oder andere zwanzigjährige. 
Und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, dann finde ich die Altersgruppe von 16-20 sogar noch am schlimmsten. Die leiden am meisten an Selbstüberschätzung und Überheblichkeit. Das erlebe ich in WoW immer wieder.

Edit:
Kennt von euch noch wer den Jäger namens Futureman? Das ist auch so ein Vollpfosten.



Surfer schrieb:


> ziemlich übel oder?...und genau davor sollte man einen riegel schieben.
> 
> wow ist ein onlinespiel mit extrem hohem suchfaktor.....35% der jugendlichen wow-spieler zocken über 4,5 stunden pro tag. das kanns doch nicht sein oder? deswegen halte ich den vorschlag /wow ab 18/ für sehr sinnvoll


Findest du wirklich? Komisch das immer Spiele wie WoW dafür herhalten müssen. Bevor es WoW gab, war es das Internet selbst (surfen,chatten) das man die Schuld gab. Darüber redet heute keiner mehr.

Edit2:
Und ausserdem finde ich es immer noch besser, wenn sie 5 Stunden am Tag vor dem PC hängen, als vor Langeweile auf der Strasse irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu verzappen.


----------



## turageo (17. März 2009)

Sabori schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein Killerspiel im herkömlichen Sinne (also was die meisten darunter verstehen)



(ironie)Nein, natürlich ist WoW kein "Killerspiel"!(/ironie) Mal im Ernst: natürlich wäre WoW ein "Killerspiel" (was nebenbei bemerkt von mir eine Stimme für das Unwort des Jahrzehnts bekommt). Was sind den z. B. die Defias? Wohl keine Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen? Von der Gewaltausübung und der Belohnung für selbige (Loot) wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Das ist für mich exakt der Grund, warum ich diesen tollen Entwurf von meinen ach so tollen und intelligenten Regierungsvertretern nicht ab kann. Hier ist definitiv genug Spielraum drin, um im Ernstfall quasi alles außer Denk- und Logikspiele zu verbieten. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Allysekos (17. März 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Zunächst sollte man sich hier klar werden, was eine "ab 18" Freigabe von WoW im Sinne Pfeiffers bedeuten würde:
> 
> 1.) Kein Verkauf oder Verfügbarmachung an Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren, d.h. dann tatsächlich: Sperrung aller Accounts von unter 18-jährigen.
> 
> ...



Beispiel:
Erstmalapa bezahlt per Kreditkarte weiter,und weiß  nicht,dass WoW nun ab 18 ist.
Zweitenser kleine ändert Geburtsdatum von XX.XX.1995 auf XX.XX.1980
Drittens:WoW Foren auf wow.de ,und andere deutschsprachige Foren die nicht mit .de sondern mit .com oder mit zB .en enden
Bei Prepaidkarte bietet man einfach papa darum


----------



## Allysekos (17. März 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> http://verbietetbrot.de/ !



lol,im Ernst?^^


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (17. März 2009)

naja, vom suchtpotenzial her fände ich es durchaus gerechtfertigt wenn man WOW auf ab 18 hochstufen würde. es geht ja bei diese4m glücksspievergleich nicht darum, dass wow etwas von einem glücksspiel hat, sondern, dass das suchtpotential ähnlich hoch wenn nicht sogar viel höher ist. und man braucht nun mal eine gewisse reife um einschätzen zu können, ob man jetzt grade zocken kann oder eher was wichtigeres zu tun hat. hier könnte man natürlich auch auf die idee kommen, dass das kind auch eltern hat, die einfach ihren job machen könnten und dafür sorgen, dass die zeit, die der/die kurze vorm pc verbringt, in vernünftigen maßen bleibt. aber auf diese problematik geh ich dann im nächsten absatz mal ein.

was mich an diesen ganzen sachen nur stört ist, dass so viele andere instanzen der kontrolle völlig aus der verantwortung genommen werden. wenn ein 14jähriger in der schule abkackt ist das nicht die schuld von wow sondern schlicht und einfach die der eltern. 
der junge neulich hätte niemanden erschossen, wenn sein vater die waffe vernünftig gesichert hätte. 
wenn ein 12jähriger an einer alkoholvergiftung (fiktiverweise) stirbt, ist das sicher nicht die schuld des alkohols, sondern desjenigen, der ihm den schnaps verkauft bzw beschafft hat.

das problem bei der sache ist, dass die politiker damit ihre potenziellen wähler ins visier nehmen müssten und es ist in unserer gesellschaft leider gottes so, dass wähleranteile weit über jeglicher vernunft, verstand oder fairness stehn.....
also will man den alkohol verbieten (übertrieben), weil sich somit niemand mehr die verantwortung übernehmen muss, in wessen hände dieser fällt... 
denn wer wählt eine partei, die einem vorwirft man sei schuld an alkoholabhängigen jugendlichen, um es mal aus der sicht eines verkäufers im supermarkt/schnapsladen darzustellen. (nur ein rein fiktives beispiel, dass aber meine aussageabsicht recht gut ausdrückt)

diese "ab18"-problematik  ist schlicht und einfach die schnellste, einfachste und wählerfreundlichste möglichkeit. dass es nach wie vor die wenigsten händler interessiert, ob da nun ein minderjähriger zigaretten (oder alkohol oder wow usw.) kauft, wird völlig unter den teppich gekehrt, denn dann müsste man sich ja endlich vernünftige kontrollmöglichkeiten für derartige dinge einfallen lassen was natürlich viel zu zeitintensiv wäre.....

traurig eigentlich...


----------



## Shadowcreeper (17. März 2009)

Ich fänds rein theoretisch gut, aber das bringt nichts. Wenn man es erst ab 18 kaufen bzw. spielen darf besorgen sich die anderen das auch irgendwie.
Ausserdem nicht machbar, weil sehr viele aktive Spieler unter 18 sind und Blizzard das nicht drúrchgehen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TommyPV (17. März 2009)

Hallo,


sc00p schrieb:


> ""12,3 Prozent der Abhängigen haben schon häufig über Selbstmord nachgedacht", berichtete Pfeiffer. "
> ähhm, gehts noch?


Geht mir nur so, beim 3. wipe wird schon mal durchgeladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (17. März 2009)

Interessiert doch eh keine sau ob ab 12 oder ab 18, wenn cih schon meinen kleinen cousin irgendwelche ego shooter spielen seh, denk ich mir auch "wtf?!"
Bin zwar ers 16,  aber selbs wenn ich 18 wär, wärs dumm so eine beschränkung zu machen...blizzard würde soviele Spieler verleiren, das sie nach dem 1. monat schon wieder die beschränkung zurücksetzen wollen:

wenn blizz echt circa 5 million spieler verlieren würde:

5 million * 13€ = 65 Million € im Monat

65 million is nit grade wenig geld >.<


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> (Was sind den z. B. die Defias? Wohl keine Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen? Von der Gewaltausübung und der Belohnung für selbige (Loot) wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.



Man braucht nur eine Handvoll der WoW-Quests zu nehmen, um eine Indizierung zu begründen. In WoW wird in mehreren Quests das Töten einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gegnern als Ziel vorgegeben ("Töte 12 Defias!"; "Töte 12 Piraten!"), um ein Ziel zu erreichen - andere Lösungen als die der Gewalt werden nicht vorgeschlagen. In einer Quest wird man ins Verlies geschickt, um einen rechtmäßig Verurteilten zu ermorden, weil den Dorfbewohnern die vom Staat verordnete Strafe der Einkerkerung nicht ausreicht - als Beweis muß man ein Körperteil mitbringen. In den Nordend-Quests darf man foltern, obwohl dem Auftraggeber das ethische Problem durchaus bewußt ist - und man darf dem "Verhörten" auch weiterhin Schmerzen zufügen, obwohl er längst alles gestanden hat (die Nadel erhält man oben im Turm). 

Das sind gefundene Fressen für selbsternannte Jugendschützer. Wo Gewalt als einziger Ausweg angeboten wird; wo gar der Staat als einzige rechtmäßig über das Strafmaß bestimmende Instanz übergangen wird, da kann man ohne Probleme die Schere ansetzen.

Für die "D.E.H.T.A." darf man menschenähnliche Figuren in Fallen locken oder sonstwie töten, weil denen Tier- vor Menschenleben geht.

Satire? Kein Grund für die BPjM, solche Sachen nicht dennoch zu indizieren:

_"Dennoch hat das Gremium der Bundesprüfstelle dahingehend votiert, dem Jugendschutz Vorrang vor dem Kunstschutz einzuräumen. Die Argumente liefen insbesondere darauf hinaus, dass es sich bei den Filmen, auf die in Anspielungen verwiesen wird, um Filme handelt, die entweder von der FSK gekennzeichnet wurden mit "nicht freigegeben unter 18 Jahren", die von der Bundesprüfstelle indiziert wurden oder die sogar durch entsprechende Beschlüsse bundesweit beschlagnahmt wurden, also alles Filme, die Kindern und Jugendlichen aufgrund der Gesetze zum Jugendschutz von vornherein nicht zugänglich sind. Kindern und Jugendlichen wird daher die Persiflage auf diese Filme nicht transparent." _
Entscheidung Nr. 4850 vom 03.12.1998
bekanntgemacht im Bundesanzeiger Nr. 237 vom 16.12.1998 

Auf deutsch: Die Jugend hat gefälligst keine Satire zu verstehen, die wir für sie nicht freigegeben haben! Daß es auch abseits unseres Wirkungskreises Filme oder sonstige Vorlagen geben könnte, die einen solchen Inhalt bieten (etwa die Realität der Nachrichten oder die an "gerechtfertigten" Folterszenen nicht arme Serie "24") oder sich die Jugendlichen gar die entsprechenden Vorbilder auf anderem Wege beschafft haben, kommt gar nicht erst in den Sinn!

Wie völlig absurd Indizierungsbegründungen sein können, beweist folgender Abschnitt:

_Robert Rothen, ein Kritiker aus dem englischsprachigen Raum, befasst sich mit dem nationalistischen Gehabe der Soldatenkinder aus "Starship Troopers" und glaubt, dass der satirische Umgang mit Militarismus gerade bei einem jugendlichen, von Krieg und Kriegsfolgen unbehelligten Publikum ins Leere geht (Internet-Adresse www.lariat.org/AtTheMovies/starship. html). Er hält "Starship Troopers" für ein geeignetes filmisches Mittel, Jugendliche für den Militärdienst zu rekrutieren._
Entscheidung Nr. 4881 vom 10.03.1999 
bekanntgemacht im Bundesanzeiger Nr. 62 vom 31.03.1999

Man sieht: Bereits 1999 benutzte die BPjM erfolgreich das Internet (die Kritik findet man heute unter http://www.lariat.org/atthemovies/old/starship.html - in mindestens einer Indizierungsbegründung wurde sogar ein falscher Link genannt), um mit irgendwelchen Hobbyautoren-Meinungen, die zum Teil dank der wechselnden Internet-Adressen später nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sind, ihre Begründungen zu untermauern. Inwiefern allerdings der letzte Satz der zitierten Indizierungsbegründung in einem Land mit *Wehrpflicht *eine Begründung für den Jugendschutz darstellt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis nach wie vor.



> Das ist für mich exakt der Grund, warum ich diesen tollen Entwurf von meinen ach so tollen und intelligenten Regierungsvertretern nicht ab kann. Hier ist definitiv genug Spielraum drin, um im Ernstfall quasi alles außer Denk- und Logikspiele zu verbieten. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt meines Wissens nach nur einen einzigen Fall, in dem ein Verleih gegen das Indizierungs- bzw. Beschlagnahmeurteil nachhaltig vorgegangen wäre - und zwar durch alle Instanzen:

_20.10.1992
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hebt die Urteile auf und verweist die Sache zurück ans Amtsgericht München. In der Bründung wird darauf hingewiesen, daß der Paragraph 131 (1) StGB unzulässig weit ausgelegt wurde: "Nach den von Ihnen aufgeführten Gründen ließe sich auch jeder Abenteuer- oder Kriminalfilm wegen seiner Gewaltdarstellung einziehen." _
(Peter Osteried in "Sam Raimi Chronicles"). 

Es betraf damals "The Evil Dead" von Sam Raimi ("Spiderman I - III"). Letztendlich wurde der Film nach 10 Jahren um 44 Sekunden gekürzt freigegeben, um wenig später wieder beschlagnahmt zu werden. Die Dauer des Streits dürfte erklären, warum selbst die hier so propagierten hochbezahlten Anwälte von Blizzard kein Interesse an einer tatsächlichen juristischen Auseinandersetzung hätten. Der Staat hat mindestens genauso viel Geld - und vor allen Dingen mehr Geduld - als ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard, das seine Ware jetzt und ungestört absetzen möchte. In 10 Jahren interessiert man sich wahrscheinlich noch für "The Evil Dead" - aber kein Schwein mehr für WoW.


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Das "töten" in einem Spiel gehört aber einfach dazu, sorry, so blöd es auch klingt...
Oder wollen sie Mario verbieten, weil man Schildkröten auf´m Kopf springt und dann nochmal drauf hüpft, um sie "weg zu schießen"...Pardon...um sie weg zu kicken- schießen sollte man erst nicht verwenden, evtl. krieg ich sonst noch Besuch, wer weiß...

Zugegeben, die Defias sind eine Sache. Sie sind mehr Fanatisten würde ich behaupten und eigentlich ist es unsinnig, was getan wurde. Man musste am Ende den Kopf der Bande töten, der betrogen wurde von der Regierung, und dafür Rache wollte.
Was muss man tun? Den Töten, weil er böse ist. Naja, "wat mut dat mut", würde meine Großmutter nun sagen.

Zum anderen, warum sollen immer andere was tun? Warum nicht die Eltern... Ok, ich habe keine Kinder und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich nach der Arbeit, wenn ich teils um 18 Uhr zu Hause bin, keine Lust hätte, meine Kinder "zu überprüfen".
Aber es gibt doch bereits die Möglichkeit, dass Eltern eine Zeitsperre einbauen können, über den Account, soweit ich das mal gelesen habe.
Damit könnte man das übermäßige Spielen verhindern, denke ich (ich habe mich mit dieser Funktion nie auseinander gesetzt).

Aber WoW ohne etwas "zu töten" wäre ungefähr so, wie gute Filme vor 23 Uhr in der Woche... Oder allgemein gute Filme und nicht die hundertste Wiederholung von irgendwas.


Und wie mein Vater so gerne sagt: "Es ist ein Spiel, weiter nichts. Du hast einen Datenhaufen und prügelst dich mit einem zweiten Datenhaufen. Irgendwann ist ein Datenhaufen so kaputt, dass der Datenhaufen umkippt und toter Datenhaufen spielt. Und wenn du deinen Datenhaufen irgendwann als lebende Person ansiehst, dann machst du was falsch.
Und hey, es ist besser Datenhaufen zu verprügeln, als los zu gehen, sich zu besaufen und sich mit einem Menschen zu prügeln, der daraufhin totes Männchen spielt..."

Wobei richtige Blutelfin... Nein, ich brauch Kaffee bevor ich weiterschreibe *schnell weg geh*


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> 35% der jugendlichen wow-spieler zocken über 4,5 stunden pro tag. das kanns doch nicht sein oder?



35% * 6 sind 100%, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: jeder sechste sind in Prozent 16,66%



Und zum Text:

Titel:

jeder sechste ist süchtig

im Text:

3% von den 16,66% sind sogar abhängig

irgendwie komisch, wenn na bedenkt abhängig = süchtig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (17. März 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, das wäre soooooo geil , wenn denn wirklich gehen würde *träum*


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, das wäre soooooo geil , wenn denn wirklich gehen würde *träum*



würd aber nicht gehen,da man eine USK nicht einfach ändern kann, auserdem hat die USK doch schon gesagt das,dass nicht gehen würde


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> würd aber nicht gehen,da man eine USK nicht einfach ändern kann, auserdem hat die USK doch schon gesagt das,dass nicht gehen würde



Was richtet eine _GmbH_ wie die USK gegen eine Gesetzesänderung im Jugendschutz aus? Langsam bin ich die Leute mit nicht mal ansatzweise vorhandenem Viertelwissen, die dennoch zu jedem Kommentar sich genötigt fühlen, den Hohlraum hinter ihrer Mundhöhle mal eben aufklingen zu lassen, wirklich leid!

Es hat einen Sinn, warum FSK sowohl als auch USK lediglich GmbH sind. Deren Urteile werden erst durch einen einzigen Vertreter der Landesjugendbehörden rechtskräftig - und dessen Urteil kann auch jederzeit durch Gesetzesänderungen angefochten werden. Keine FSK-Freigabe hat jemals vor einem Staatsanwalt geschützt. Keine FSK-Freigabe (siehe "Sleepy Hollow") ist nicht revidierbar gewesen. Die USK ist nicht "mächtiger" als die FSK - die im Interview ebenso freiwillig zugibt, lediglich "Vermutungsarbeit zu leisten". 

Lest wenigstens die Seiten der FSK / USK durch, bevor ihr überhaupt irgendwas in dieser Hinsicht ablaßt. Und beschäftigt euch mit der Entwicklung dieser Institutionen.


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Ach was, wir sind Deutschland, wir können alles- und sei es nur ein großes Stück... Grütze...
Unsinn? Kriegen wir hin.
Schwachsinn? Das ist unsere leichteste Übung.
Ausgrenzung? Na, dass haben wir doch schon oft genug unter Beweis gestellt...

Aber was gutes, was uns mal was bringt... Hmm... Moment... Nein, nicht mit den Politikern... Evtl. mit einigen- aber nich mit allen *grübel*

Spaghetti Monster! Wir brauchen dich! (das konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen, nachdem ich den Avatar von Melih gesehen habe xD)


----------



## Bitialis (17. März 2009)

an sich find ich WoW ab 18 schon ne rech interessante Idee.
Klar isses dadurch so, dass weniger Kiddies spielen, was häufig vorteile mit sich bringt aber auch genauso "negativ" sein kann...
Aber was mich viel mehr reizen würde an WoW ab 18 wäre, dass sich die Designer mal wieder was neueres einfallen lassen könnten..

D.h. schön dem Alter angepasst einfach mal von dem Kinderlook weg und einfach n bisschen mehr Action in die Bude bringen..
würden se so oder so net machen aber des fänd ich sehr interessant.

Im großen und ganzen wäre ich dafür.. Nur die Kiddies die jetz rumlaufen bleiben danach ja auch noch da.. denke nicht, dass da die netten Beamten durch Deutschland rennen und den kleinen Kindern ihr WoW wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was richtet eine _GmbH_ wie die USK gegen eine Gesetzesänderung im Jugendschutz aus? Langsam bin ich die Leute mit nicht mal ansatzweise vorhandenem Viertelwissen, die dennoch zu jedem Kommentar sich genötigt fühlen, den Hohlraum hinter ihrer Mundhöhle mal eben aufklingen zu lassen, wirklich leid!
> 
> Es hat einen Sinn, warum FSK sowohl als auch USK lediglich GmbHs sind. Deren Urteile werden erst durch einen einzigen Vertreter der Landesjugendbehörden rechtskräftig - und dessen Urteil kann auch jederzeit durch Gesetzesänderungen angefochten werden.



Aber die können nur eine Gesetzesänderung vornehmen, wenn die meisten Politiker damit einverstanden sind.
Und ich glaube nicht das es viel bringen würd, wenn das spiel ab 18 ist,
Bestes Beispiel ist Counter-Strike


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber die können nur eine Gesetzesänderung vornehmen, wenn die meisten Politiker damit einverstanden sind.
> Und ich glaube nicht das es viel bringen würd, wenn das spiel ab 18 ist,
> Bestes Beispiel ist Counter-Strike



Lies Dir meine vorherigen Postings in dem Thread durch - vor allen Dingen in Bezug auf "was bringen" in Hinsicht auf ungefähr 30 Jahre Filmzensur. Das ist nur eine Seite, die man halt mal lesen müßte. 3 Postings. Nachdenken (falls überhaupt möglich); angegebene Quellen _aufmerksam_ lesen. 

"Viel gebracht" haben 30 Jahre andauernde Filmzensur auch nicht. Trotzdem hat man es gemacht und fährt weiter damit fort. Lies doch verdammt einfach nur mal nach; betrachte, was Gesetzesänderungen vor allen in jüngerer Zeit an Handlungsspielraum mit eingebracht haben, statt Deinen unverdauten geistigen Ausschuß in die Foren-Welt zu speien.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (17. März 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Es ist eh UNMÖGLICH dass WoW ab 18 sein wird... Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass Spiele die vor 2006 (vermute ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher) eine Altersfreigabe erhalten haben nicht einfach so eine neue erhalten können. WoW erschien 2004 und fällt somit unter dieses Gesetzt...WoW bleibt also ab 12..




Leute WoW Classic kannst vllt nicht ändern doch jedes AddON nach 2006 spich hoppla WotlK ab 18 und gut, denn die haben sich schon was damals dabei gedacht, sind nicht alles "dumme" Leute... was denkt ihr denn...


----------



## Xtremchen (17. März 2009)

zum ist nicht möglich...doch ist es.
es ist rechtl möglich den download von der blizz-seite aus deutschl zu sperren (selbst wennst nen proxy verwendest^^ beispiel: wilmaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
man müsste denn nur noch ne alterverifizierung für bestehende accounts durchführen....sollte über kreditkarte in verbindung mit der ausweisnummer leicht machbar sein
[/quote]

genau so ist es.


----------



## WilliWinzig (17. März 2009)

Wie handhaben es eigentlich andere Länder ?

Wie wird das in Asien gehandhabt ? Dort ist die Suchtproblematik wesentlich verbreiteter als hier bei uns.

Wo Steht eigentlich das WoW ne USK hat ? Soviel ich weiss, sind Online Spiele garnicht "gerated".

Alle die hier den "Brotwitz" oder Alkohol ins Gerede bringen , sollten sich mal den Unterschied zwischen
Stofflicher und nichtstofflicher Sucht anlesen. Sofern Lesen überhaupt möglich ist.

Vieles von dem Was hier geschrieben steht, ist völliger Müll und klingt eher nach "Mammi der hat mir mein Spielzeug weggenommen".
Leider gibt(gab) es in meiner Familie WoW-Suchtproblematik. Dies war der Grund warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Schliesslich kann man
seinem Neffen schwer vermitteln warum ich Spiele und er nicht darf. Wenn man Betroffener ist, findet man manche Postings hier einfach nur zum K... . Sie strotzen vor Dummheit und Arroganz.

Ich wünsche jedem der meint WoW muss ab 12 Jahren (und darunter!) gespielt werden und es ist Total Toll wenn die
Kiddies 4-6 Std am Pc hängen das er/sie mal zur Suchtberatung geht oder zu einer Selbsthilfe Gruppe. 
Noch besser wäre allerdings, das diese Leute Selbst von der Sucht betroffen werden.

Es ändert die Ansichten gewaltig. 

P.S.
ich glaub ja nicht das hier auf seite 10 noch jmd mitliest. aber loswerden musste ich es.


----------



## yezz (17. März 2009)

Raev schrieb:


> Allerdings wissen viele Eltern nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern passiert, in die sich der Nachwuchs stundenlang zurückzieht.



da haben sie doch ihren grund für das problem. mussen alle anderen dafür gerade stehen, wenn sich die eltern nicht für ihren nachwuchs interessieren oder beide elternteile arbeiten gehen müssen damit sie leben können?


----------



## Hangatyr (17. März 2009)

Ich bin dafür das Pacman ab 18 wird.

Drastische Veranschaulichung vom Töten, die Gegner werden "gefressen"



so long


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 35% * 6 sind 100%, oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



16,66% der gasamten pc-spieler...... aber 35% der wow spieler (laut n24)


----------



## hödr (17. März 2009)

Auch wenn die Gefahr besteht das ich mir wenig Freunde mache, finde ich es gut das neben "killerspielen" auch WoW Kritik einstecken muss.
Ich habe selbst lange genug WoW gespielt, und finde das eine Altersfreigabe ab 12 Jahren unsinnig ist. Durch das hohe Suchtpotential währe eine Anhebung der Freigabe in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Wie die ganzen U18 Spieler heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal angenommen WoW wird ab 18 (was nur für Deutschland gilt) wieviele U18 Spieler spielen denn in Deutschland WoW 500k? evtl knapp eine Mio.?
Bei sovielen Spielern ist es Blizzard bei 500k Pickelfressen in Deutschland Scheissegal, bevor die das ganze Geschäft in Deutschland verlieren werden die sich eh unterwerfen, was bleibt Ihnen Marktrechtlich den überhaupt anders übrig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich begrüße eine Altersgrenze, damit sich die Kinder mal mit 15,16,17 etc. mehr auf die Schule und die Ausbildung konzentrieren können. WoW ist schon im hohen maße suchtgefährdend, ähnlich Alkohol und Zigaretten, Hasch usw.
Jeder der exesiv WoW zockt weis das es zu einer derben Sucht werden kann, die eigene Sozialkompetenzen verkümmern läst, da brauchen wir uns nix Vormachen oder Einreden.
Also hoch mit der Alterbeschränkung, find ich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (17. März 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Wie handhaben es eigentlich andere Länder ?
> 
> Wie wird das in Asien gehandhabt ? Dort ist die Suchtproblematik wesentlich verbreiteter als hier bei uns.
> 
> ...



hmm zum thema asien: schau mal wie schwer es china blizz macht. da dürfen die nur n paar stunden spielen und wotlk is noch ned mal freigegeben.
zum thema USK: dann schau doch auf die USK seite! da steht dass wow, bc, wotlk und selbst der trailer eine usk einstufung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Bitialis schrieb:


> an sich find ich WoW ab 18 schon ne rech interessante Idee.
> Klar isses dadurch so, dass weniger Kiddies spielen, was häufig vorteile mit sich bringt aber auch genauso "negativ" sein kann...
> Aber was mich viel mehr reizen würde an WoW ab 18 wäre, dass sich die Designer mal wieder was neueres einfallen lassen könnten..
> 
> ...



Naja, was erwartest du? 

Mehr nackte Haut?
Mach dir eine Nachtelfe/ Blutelfe und lass sie tanken. Wenn ich da an meinen lvl 40er Paladin denke, wo ich eine Freundin (spielte Nachtelfen Kriegerin) geheilt habe… Ohja, sie war so gut geschützt mit dem Platten Bikini und den hohen Stiefeln… Im ersten Moment fragte ich mich noch, ob sie einfach keine Ausrüstung hat. Beim nachschauen viel mir auf, dass alle slots belegt waren, an meinem Paladin die Rüstung auch gar nicht mal so mies ausschaute, allerdings bei einer Nachtelfe doch alles ein wenig…knapper…war.

Mehr Brutalität bzw. mehr Blut?
Denkbar, aber das würde vermutlich einige Kunden abschrecken. Wenn, dann gäbe es vermutlich eine freischaltbare Funktion für sowas (wobei man das auch so einfügen könnte… Funktion einfügen, Eltern können es ausschalten mit einem besonderen Passwort- und wenn die kleinen es knacken oder sonst was, dann haben sie Schuld… Das dann in die AGBs und – glaube ich- dann kann man Ihnen nix mehr).

Mehr Realismus?
PC Spiele und Realismus… Hmm… Ein Riese tritt auf dich ein, du hebst den Schild und lebst weiter.
Oder ein Drache jagt dir einen Flammenwurf entgegen und du dampfst nicht mal.

Bessere Grafik?
Kann man auch so machen. Es gibt allerdings auch schon einige Befehle um die Grafik zu verbessern *an sein Grafik Verbesserungsmakro denk*
Würde ich das jetzt noch genau wissen, könnte ich´s theoretisch posten.

Keine „Kiddies“ mehr?
Naja, „Kiddie“ ist ein geistiger Zustand, und wenn ich an so einige denke… Hmm… Nein, es werden dennoch welche da sein. Wenn auch nicht mehr soviel, zugegeben.

Keine schlechte Community mehr?
Ohja, die Community rund um WoW- doch, die bleibt so mies. Die „offiziellen“ Foren wären evtl. sauberer, aber es gäbe sie definitiv.

Besseres RP?
Ich denke nicht, dass sich vieles ändern wird im RP Bereich.
Die meisten schlechten Erfahrung im RP habe ich mit anderen, und vorallem älteren Menschen gehabt. Seien es die, die sich darüber lustig machen. Oder die, die sich aufregen, wenn man nicht 100% korrekt ist.

Was erwartet man davon, dass WoW ab 18 ist? Nicht das es mich stören würde, ich bin sicher, bis unsere tolle Regierung das verabschiedet hat, bin ich schon 18…
Aber viel anders wird es vermutlich nicht. Außer das weniger springender Elfen rumlaufen wird. Oder Blutelfin mit nichts an, die dich fragen „Hey, wollen wir uns ein Zimmer teilen?“ und dabei springend per emote aussagen, dass Ihre Oberweite „wackelt“ (kein Scherz, gestern beim RP- spielen passiert…) 




WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Wie handhaben es eigentlich andere Länder ?
> (...)



In Australien ist WoW ab 18, soweit ich das gehört habe. Das haben sie allerdings erst vor kurzem gemacht.
Wie es in Asien läuft, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass sie dort die Untoten zensiert haben, und das derzeitige AddOn nicht veröffentlichen lassen, da es Ihnen zu brutal ist. Es gibt keine Skelette in WoW, als Beispiel.
Der Todesritter wird in Asien wohl auch nie erscheinen.



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen U18 Spieler heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich liebe Vorurteile- sind ältere, die nun zocken, alles RL Versager, die in der Virtualität versuchen auf dicken zu machen?... Nein, würde ich nicht sagen, aber was soll´s.
Fangen wir an:
Ist es nicht klar, dass eigentlich nur U18 Spieler „heulen“? Immerhin werden sie ausgeschlossen bzw. würden es werden.
Pickelfressen? Hmmm… *nach rechts schau ins Fenster*… Sieht eigentlich nicht so aus- god damn it.
Kinder? Naja, da du so intelligent scheinen magst- es müsste politisch korrekt „Heranwachsende“ heißen. Zum anderen, mehr auf die Schule und Co konzentrieren…
Ich habe WoW gespielt, meine mittlere Reife mit ca. 2,3 Durchschnitt abgeschlossen und bin nun in einer Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker. Ich spiele immer noch und bin trotzdem „erfolgreich“ in meiner Ausbildung.
Und, oh mein Gott- ich habe sogar eine Freundin und die ist glücklich mit dir. Verdammt, ich mach was falsch! *heul*
WoW spielen lässt die Sozialkompetenz verkümmern… Hmmm… Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie sehr du „die Jugend“ nicht leiden kannst- zumindest scheint es mir so- dann würde ich mich jetzt fragen, wie lange du gespielt hast. Scheinbar hat es deine Sozialkompetenz bereits verkümmern lassen.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nach 4 Jahren WoW nicht beklagen. Ich habe Freunde, eine Freundin, komme mit allen Altersgruppen (Mit Azubis von 16- 25, Gesellen ab 20 aufwärts bis zu 55) bei mir auf der Arbeit klar und es gab noch nie beschwerden… Im Gegenteil, man hat mich sogar gelobt, dass ich so Respektvoll mit Menschen umgehe.

So… Ich bin 17, in einem Monat 18… Zocke 4 Jahre WoW und scheine deinen Vorurteilen nicht zu entsprechen.
Was sagt uns das? Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln, Menschen sind nicht alle gleich, sondern Individuen.
Allerdings, wo ich dir Recht gebe- der Suchtpotenzial ist sehr hoch.

Anmerkung: Ich nahm mich angesprochen gefühlt habe aufgrund des Alters- und leider sind die meisten meiner Freunde schon 18 :/ Bis auf einer, der ist 16… Aber der spielt gar nicht WoW! 



Man, dass ist wieder ´nen riesen Post, bin ma gespannt ob sich den überhaupt jmd. durchliest...


----------



## Xtremchen (17. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Interessiert doch eh keine sau ob ab 12 oder ab 18, wenn cih schon meinen kleinen cousin irgendwelche ego shooter spielen seh, denk ich mir auch "wtf?!"
> Bin zwar ers 16,  aber selbs wenn ich 18 wär, wärs dumm so eine beschränkung zu machen...blizzard würde soviele Spieler verleiren, das sie nach dem 1. monat schon wieder die beschränkung zurücksetzen wollen:
> 
> wenn blizz echt circa 5 million spieler verlieren würde:
> ...



Es bezieht sich nicht auf die Welt sondern nur auf Deutschland. Blizzard hat da gar keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Das was Willi schreibt finde ich sehr gut.
Liebe Kinder, WoW hat ein Suchtpotential und der Staat muss da einfach eingreiffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jugendliche und Kinder, sollen sich auf die Schule und auf die Ausbildung konzentrieren und nicht aufsn doofes PC-Spiel!


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. März 2009)

ich habs in ner zeitung gelesen ..langsam rege ich mich nicht mehr auf ...
ich kann mich nur mal daran erinnern was ich zum thema vebote schonmal gelesen habe : 
in den usa waren glaub ich in den 80ger jahren alkohol verboten ,was ist also passiert ? richtig die leute haben soviel alkohol getrunken wie noch nie,viele haben schwarzgebrannt und die mafia hat sich dumm und dämlich verdient ...
sollte also so etwas in deutschland passieren wisst ihr ja wie die folgen sein könnten ...


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

ich finds interessant wie viele der Ü18-Spieler sich anmaßen darüber zu urteilen, wieviel Zeit die U18-Spieler in Schule & Ausbildung zu stecken haben...
Hey ich mein wenn ich um 15Uhr zu Hause bin (von der Schule kommend) sind das 5 Stunden bis vielleicht mal abends ne Serie beginnt die ich sehen möchte & noch einmal 3 Stunden bis ich schlafen gehe.
Das sind 8 Stunden, in denen ich "nichts" zu tun habe.
Gut machen wir weiter: Maximal-Zeit für Hausaufgaben ist in der Sekundarstufe II 2 Stunden.
Wären noch 6 Stunden, nicht wahr?  Und ihr glaubt wirklich ihr hättet ein Recht mir zu befehlen ich hätte diese 6 Stunden mit weiterem Lernen zu füllen? O.o
Wozu geh ich in die Schule, wofür mach ich Hausaufgaben wenn ich anschließend doch noch 6 Stunden pauken muss?

(Ich hab das jetzt absichtlich überspitzt, wollte ich nur mal anmerken...)


----------



## Interminator (17. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Einfach labern lassen.. in 4 Wochen interessierts keine Sau mehr. Man kann sich halt mal wieder momentan doll profilieren mit dem Thema. Herr Pfeiffer ist da ganz toll drin...



jo, der name sagt ja schon alles "Pfeiffer" der typ is echt ne Pfeife


----------



## Nicorobbin (17. März 2009)

Ich finde den Grund dämlich.
Das es ab 18 sein soll find ich gut.

Wenn man sich mal ne halbe stunde in Dalaran hinsetzt und sich den allgemeinen anschaut und dabei die Rechtschreibfehler betrachtet
(und damit mein ich nicht so etwas triviales wie Gros- und kleinschreibung) dann kann man schonmal auf den Gedanken kommen das einige Leute mehr Zeit mit Schule und lernen verbringen sollten als mit WoW.

Auch soziales miteinander lernt man nich indem man WoW spielt.

So far: Flame on!


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

edit, doppler


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich habs in ner zeitung gelesen ..langsam rege ich mich nicht mehr auf ...
> ich kann mich nur mal daran erinnern was ich zum thema vebote schonmal gelesen habe :
> in den usa waren glaub ich in den 80ger jahren alkohol verboten ,was ist also passiert ? richtig die leute haben soviel alkohol getrunken wie noch nie,viele haben schwarzgebrannt und die mafia hat sich dumm und dämlich verdient ...
> sollte also so etwas in deutschland passieren wisst ihr ja wie die folgen sein könnten ...


du meinst in den 20er, Prohibition und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du vergleichst hier Äpfeln und Birnen, das hat über 150 Mio. Menschen in den USA betroffen, erwachsene Menschen!!!!
Hier geht es um vielleicht knapp 500k Jugendliche und Kinder, die müssen geschützt werden.

Tschöö


----------



## Taroth (17. März 2009)

Es geht bei den Asiaten um dem Todesritter und Skelett usw in Asien hat der Tod eine ganz besondere Bedeutung deshalb soll er nicht im Spiel verherrlicht werden und Knochen dürfen auch nicht gezeigt werden...


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> du meinst in den 20er, Prohibition und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manchmal muss man erst in die Fekalien treten, um zu wissen, was man falsch macht.

Alles andere hab ich im Post auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben. NUr leider war der so groß, dass ich zu lange gebraucht habe. WÜrde mich freuen, wenn du den kurz lesen könntest- zumindest "deinen" Abschnitt. Evtl. hab ich was bei dir falsch verstanden, evtl. auch nicht.


----------



## CoolGeneral (17. März 2009)

Ich bin auch für eine Altersbegrenzung für Wow. Bin selbst 27 und daher interessiert es mich nicht. Aber es ist besser wenn die heutigen Kiddys weniger zocken und sich mehr mit anderem beschäftigen. Wow hat einfach ein zu großes Suchtpotential für Kinder, da sie mehr Zeit haben es zu spielen.

Erwachsene werden da zum Glück weniger betroffen, obwohl es auch solche Fälle gibt. Aber machen wir uns nix vor, Kinder sollten geschützt werden. Und alle die gegen sowas sind sind nur Minderjährige... da müssen sie halb durch. :-)


----------



## diaFRAGma (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das Blizzard zu entscheiden hat ab wieviel Jahren ihr Spiel in Deutschland gespielt werden darf. Bei spielen mit übertriebenen Gewaltszenen könnte der Hersteller für Deutschland das ganze noch etwas Jugendfreundlicher patchen um vielleicht doch noch eine Jugendfreigabe zu erlangen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Blizzard es schafft das Suchtpotential in WoW für Deutschland zu entschärfen.

Ich glaube jedoch nicht dass sich an der Altersfreigabe von WoW was ändern wird. Und wenn doch bin ich da ziemlich egoistisch und sage mal mir ist es egal da es mich nicht betreffen würde.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich habs in ner zeitung gelesen ..langsam rege ich mich nicht mehr auf ...
> ich kann mich nur mal daran erinnern was ich zum thema vebote schonmal gelesen habe :
> in den usa waren glaub ich in den 80ger jahren alkohol verboten ,was ist also passiert ? richtig die leute haben soviel alkohol getrunken wie noch nie,viele haben schwarzgebrannt und die mafia hat sich dumm und dämlich verdient ...
> sollte also so etwas in deutschland passieren wisst ihr ja wie die folgen sein könnten ...


Das war die sogenannte Prohibition und die war in den 30er Jahren. Aber mal abgesehen davon - grundsätzlich fände ich es richtig, Spiele die ein hohes Suchtpotential haben, nachträglich auf 18 hochzustufen. 
Weiter vorn schreibt jemand ... "die Eltern wissen eh nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern läuft" und "es ist kein Problem sich Spiele ab 18 zu besorgen". Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber es gibt eine ganze Reihe, die es eben nicht könnten oder wo die Eltern hellhörig würden, wenn das Spiel ab 18 wäre. Bei mir z.B. dürfen die "Kinder" auf jeden Fall nichts spielen, was nicht für ihr Alter zugelassen ist und das kontrolliere ich auch. Zur Not lösche ich die Programme und/oder zerstöre die DVD's --- wenn es sein muß auch gerne täglich. Merke ich, das ein "Kind" droht in die Abhängigkeit zu rutschen, gehe ich sogar soweit die Computerzeiten zu regulieren (z.B. durch killen des Internets). Und bevor ich zugeflamt werde - ja, ich habe das Recht dazu, weil ich möchte, das die Kids ihre Ausbildung fertig machen und mir nicht ein Leben lang auf der Tasche liegen ....


----------



## Nicorobbin (17. März 2009)

Warum darf man unter 18 noch kein Auto fahren?
Richtig - Weil es zu gefährlich wär..

Trotzdem hab ich noch nie nen haufen Kinder die vor ner Fahrschule protestieren gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carina (17. März 2009)

Ich fände es natürlich schade für die Jugendlichen wenn ein U18 Verbot käme (was eh kaum durchsetzbar wäre). Ich habe selber früher gerne schon Spiele wie Might & Magic etc. gespielt und im Rückblick dabei leider viel Zeit meines Lebens verplempert. Tatsache ist, dass gerade WOW ein enormes Suchtpotential hat und wenn ich mir angucke wieviele jugendliche und nicht jugendliche Spieler ich jetzt so in den letzten 4 Jahren kennengelernt habe, die sich Ausbildung, Beruf und Leben durch WOW versaut haben, dann wäre eine Spielzeitbegrenzung für ALLE extremst sinnvoll.

Im speziellen Fall der Jugendlichen sollten eigentlich die Eltern aufpassen und ein Verbot wäre letztendlich nur eine Kapitulation vor deren Versagen bei ihrer elterlichen Fürsorgepflicht.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich habs in ner zeitung gelesen ..langsam rege ich mich nicht mehr auf ...
> ich kann mich nur mal daran erinnern was ich zum thema vebote schonmal gelesen habe :
> in den usa waren glaub ich in den 80ger jahren alkohol verboten ,was ist also passiert ? richtig die leute haben soviel alkohol getrunken wie noch nie,viele haben schwarzgebrannt und die mafia hat sich dumm und dämlich verdient ...



In den 80ern? 

Liebe Leute, das passiert, wenn man nicht mal fähig ist, das I-Net richtig zu bedienen und seinen GLAUBEN an irgendein Ereignis bzw. dessen Konsequenzen richtig zu interpretieren. 

Das nannte sich Prohibition (ca. 1917 - 1933). Die Wikipedia hat einen unvollständigen Eintrag darüber. In den 80ern ist höchstens "Deep Throat" passiert (nein, das ist kein MMO). So etwas mit einem multinationalem Konzern wie Blizzard bzw. kommerziellem MMOs im Allgemeinen zu vergleichen ist nicht nur in Hinsicht auf moderne Entwicklungen hirnrissig, sondern sogar völliger Schwachsinn. 

Information hilft. Allerdings nur bedingt. Man muß nämlich auch fähig sein, moderne Entwicklung mit historischen Ereignissen zu vergleichen. MMOs werden nicht von der Mafia in irgendwelche Hinterhöfe geliefert, sondern benötigen eine Infrastruktur, die sehr leicht überwacht werden kann. Moderne Einschränkungen funktionieren anders - vor allen Dingen, wenn multinationale Konzerne sich selbst mit einem Land wie China einigen und sich mit deren Restriktionen einigen können, um ihre Ware an den Mann zu bringen.

Was sollte einen Konzern wie Blizzard, der für China mehr als nur ein paar kleine Modifikationen vorgenommen hat, davon abhalten, auch für Deutschland ein paar Sperren einzubauen? Gesetzt den Fall, daß es sich für die paar 100.000 sichere Abos überhaupt lohnen würde?


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man erst in die Fekalien treten, um zu wissen, was man falsch macht.
> 
> Alles andere hab ich im Post auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben. NUr leider war der so groß, dass ich zu lange gebraucht habe. WÜrde mich freuen, wenn du den kurz lesen könntest- zumindest "deinen" Abschnitt. Evtl. hab ich was bei dir falsch verstanden, evtl. auch nicht.


Also, es war etwas Hart formuliert von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gebe ich zu.
Aber ich finde es gut das du eine Ausbdilung hast, eine Freundin und voll im Leben stehst quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit 17) echt top.
Nur es gibt leider nicht soviele junge Menschen die es wie du Schaffen sondern im WoW Sumpf versinken.
Da muss einfach ein Schutz her, nichts gegen dich oder dein Alter (es gibt ausnahmen) aber ich denke mit 17 ist man sich der Tragweite einer solchen Sucht nicht bewusst, desshalb muss man davor geschützt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodpak (17. März 2009)

Moin, ich finde man sollte hier differnzieren zwischen Egoshootern und WoW. Und dann entscheiden welche Altersgrenze neu überlegt werden sollte/könnte! Ich bin mir sicher das ich noch nie gelesen habe, das jemand mit einem Zauberstab, Stangenwaffe, Streitkolben oder anderen Zweihandwaffen Amok gelaufen ist. Aber das mit den Waffen aus Egoshootern ist schon realer. Grundsätzlich ist eine Altersbeschränkung auch nötig und sinnvoll. Meiner Meinung nach wird sich aber hier bei uns erstmal nichts ändern. Die Politiker müssen sich neu mit dem Thema befassen, da sie selber wahrscheinlich gar kein "PC Spiel" spielen. Oder sie überlegen auf das für den Wahlkampf nützlich sein könnte. In ca. 2-3 Wochen wird das Thema langsam wieder vom Tisch fallen.

Trotzdem finde ich es richtig Jugendliche zu schützen, auch wenn sie wissen wie man die Alterseinschränkung umgehen kann.

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orestx (17. März 2009)

Hier der Tagesthemenbeitrag vom 16.03.2009 zum Thema Computerspielsucht und WoW

Tagesthemensendung vom 16.03.2009


Von mir aus sollen Sie WoW für unter 18jährige verbieten, dann kommen vielleicht wieder mehr Leute zu Everquest 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoolGeneral (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Bei mir z.B. dürfen die "Kinder" auf jeden Fall nichts spielen, was nicht für ihr Alter zugelassen ist und das kontrolliere ich auch. Zur Not lösche ich die Programme und/oder zerstöre die DVD's --- wenn es sein muß auch gerne täglich. Merke ich, das ein "Kind" droht in die Abhängigkeit zu rutschen, gehe ich sogar soweit die Computerzeiten zu regulieren (z.B. durch killen des Internets). Und bevor ich zugeflamt werde - ja, ich habe das Recht dazu, weil ich möchte, das die Kids ihre Ausbildung fertig machen und mir nicht ein Leben lang auf der Tasche liegen ....



da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, da braucht nix geflamet zu werden. ^^
Egal ob wow oder andere Spiele wo entweder ein hohes Suchtpotential oder Gewaltverherrlichende Inhalte existieren und erst ab 18 freigegeben werden sollten sollten sowohl Eltern als auch Verkäufer mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden. So wie du es machst ist es genau richtig. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie viele andere Eltern machen das bei sich zuhause? Ergebnis: Nur die Minderheit macht das wirklich. Den meisten Eltern fällt sowas komischer weise nicht auf und wissen nichts was ihre Kinder machen. Vielen ist es auch scheinbar egal, hauptsache sie haben Ihre Ruhe - und das ist das traurige heutzutage.

Verkäufer sollten standardmäßig beim Verkauf die Personalausweise verlangen und kontrollieren und bei Verstoß satte Strafen einheimsen und Eltern sollten bei mangelner oder keiner Kontrolle wegen "Fürsorgepflichtsverletzung" dran kommen - das bekannte: Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder. Da habe ich kein Verständnis: Wer seine Kinder nicht regelmäßig kurz kontrolliert, nachfragt und schaut was sie so spielen... und sich über die Spiele nicht informieren können haben es auch nicht verdient verschont zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal wenn sowas gemacht werden würde in manchen Haushalten würde es auch nicht soviele süchtige Kinder geben.verletzung" dran kommen - das bekannte: Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder. Da habe ich kein Verständnis: Wer seine Kinder nicht regelmäßig kurz kontrolliert, nachfragt und schaut was sie so spielen... und sich über die Spiele nicht informieren können haben es auch nicht verdient verschont zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal wenn sowas gemacht werden würde in manchen Haushalten würde es auch nicht soviele süchtige Kinder geben.


----------



## CoolGeneral (17. März 2009)

.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

@BIMMBAMM

du denkst also ernsthaft, das es die richtige Lösung wäre jedwedes Spiel oder jedweden Film ohne Einschränkung auf die Kids loszulassen ? Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann kannst du mir nur Leid tun.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> ich finds interessant wie viele der Ü18-Spieler sich anmaßen darüber zu urteilen, wieviel Zeit die U18-Spieler in Schule & Ausbildung zu stecken haben...
> Hey ich mein wenn ich um 15Uhr zu Hause bin (von der Schule kommend) sind das 5 Stunden bis vielleicht mal abends ne Serie beginnt die ich sehen möchte & noch einmal 3 Stunden bis ich schlafen gehe.
> Das sind 8 Stunden, in denen ich "nichts" zu tun habe.
> Gut machen wir weiter: Maximal-Zeit für Hausaufgaben ist in der Sekundarstufe II 2 Stunden.
> ...


Solange man noch nicht 18 ist muss man halt viel schlucken Kleines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den 6 Stunden musst du ja nicht pauken, kannst ja auch Sport machen, Bücher lesen, mit dem Hund gassi gehen, Fahrradfahren, Musikunterricht, Musikhören, deinenr Mutter beim Haushalt helfen, auf die Geschwister aufpassen, den Hof kehren uvm., mann kan soviel in den 6 Stunde machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoolGeneral (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Solange man noch nicht 18 ist muss man halt viel schlucken Kleines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



um noch deinen Kommentar zu psychomuffin zu erweitern ^^

Sobald du mal erwachsen bist wirst du wissen wovon wir reden. Klar mag das nun alles für dich ungerecht sein aber das ändert sich. Wie oft gibt es Erwachsene Menschen die sich geärgert haben das sie früher nicht auf Ihre Eltern gehört haben... haben sich dagegen gestellt und rebelliert.... das Leben ist doch so ungerecht zu Ihnen... wir wollen doch nur unseren Spaß.

Und nun wenn sie älter sind ärgern sie sich darüber wie doof sie früher doch waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht alles was erwachsene sagen ist schwachsinn. Wir wollen es euch Kindern und Jugendlichen nur leichter machen, wer das nicht verstehen will muss sich im späteren Alter auch nicht beschweren.

Ich habe jedenfalls als Kind und Jugendlicher die Einschränkungen mit Verständnis erfolgreich überlebt.


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Also, es war etwas Hart formuliert von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stand da, wo ich nu stehe, schon mit Ende 15 Anfang 16 *schmunzel* Ok, nur die Ausbildung erst gegen Mitte vom 16. Lebensjahr.

Aber freut mich ,dass wir das Missverständnis beiseite geräumt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Solange man noch nicht 18 ist muss man halt viel schlucken Kleines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach was, viel schlucken... Oh, moment, es ist noch nicht 22 Uhr- verzeihung.

Naja, was ist an "18" noch so toll? Autofahren kann man, theoretisch, mit 17. Alkohol ab 18? Geh an die Tanke bei uns und man fragt dich gar nicht erst.
Zigaretten kriegst du auch so, da musst du nur ältere Fragen (bevor jmd. sich denkt, der weiß, wovon er redet- ich trinke nicht und rauche nicht. Ich hasse das Zeug).
Sport machen? Iiiih, ich arbeite im Büro!
Bücher lesen... Wissu mich umbringen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hund? Ich hab ´nen Kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fahrradfahren mach ich zur Arbeit :/
Musikunterricht... Hmm... Freundin quälen *grübel*
Geschwister aufpassen... Wo sind sie hin? *sich umschau* aaargh, verdammt!
Musik hören... Moment... *aufdreh* WAS HAST DU GESAGT?!
Ach, 6 Stunden zocken ist öde. Außer man hat Freunde und macht nebenbei Unsinn... So zum Beispiel mit lvl 15er chars versuchen nach Ogrimmar (als Ally) zu kommen, weil man mal in diese Ragefire Instanz will... Das dauert- aber ist lustig, wenn auf einmal die 20 Leute in der Gilde nur noch "wtf? Ihr seid doch 15, wie kommt IHr dahin?" sagen *grins*


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Solange man noch nicht 18 ist muss man halt viel schlucken Kleines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bitte dich darum mir den gleichen Respekt entgegen zu bringen, den ich dir entgegen bringe.
Die Bezeichnung "Kleines" ist vollkommen unangebracht, da ich dich nicht kenne(und du mich somit auch nicht).

Ich habe niemals behauptet das ich in den 6 Stunden nur zocken muss. Es ging hier um durchschnittlich 4,5 Stunden am Tag.
"Musikhören" kann ich problemlos WÄHREND des WoW-spielens machen. Trotzdem fragt keiner ob ich zu viel Musik höre, sondern ob ich zu viel zocke nicht wahr? Musikhören ist doch auch nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung wie WoW... bei beidem bin ich an den PC gebunden... CD-Player lohnt sich für mich nämlich nicht, wenn ich eh meine komplette Musik als .mp3 auf dem Computer gespeichert habe.

"auf die Geschwister aufpassen" Meine Schwester ist 12. Ich hab keine kleinen Kinder in meiner Familie, auf die ich aufpassen könnte. Dadurch das meine Schwester aber so alt ist, kann ich auch bei dieser Tätigkeit getrost nebenbei WoW spielen.

Bücher lesen tu ich oft genug, ist ja auch schön und gut. Bedenke aber bitte das dies ein sehr teures Hobby ist.
Ein Buch kostet im Schnitt 20€. Für so ein Buch brauch ich 3-5 Stunden und dann bin ich damit durch. Jeden Tag ein neues Buch kaufen? Utopisch ^^

Fahrrad & Hund habe ich nicht, bzw nicht hier. Einen Hof haben wir auch nicht.

& Plötzlich wirds eng mit den Möglichkeiten was man sonst so macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja auf Freunde brauchst du gar nicht ansprechen, ich habe keine. Liegt aber nicht an WoW, die hatte ich auch vorher schon nicht.


----------



## Gronn (17. März 2009)

Geh dir drogen kaufen das ist heute ja nach ansicht der meisten weniger schlimm als am pc zu spielen


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

CoolGeneral schrieb:


> um noch deinen Kommentar zu erweitern ^^
> 
> Sobald du mal erwachsen bist wirst du wissen wovon wir reden. Klar mag das nun alles für dich ungerecht sein aber das ändert sich. Wie oft gibt es Erwachsene Menschen die sich geärgert haben das sie früher nicht auf Ihre Eltern gehört haben... haben sich dagegen gestellt und rebelliert.... das Leben ist doch so ungerecht zu Ihnen... wir wollen doch nur unseren Spaß.
> 
> ...


"Sobald du mal erwachsen bist" also in 10Monaten?
Ich empfinde es als ziemlich frech das du mir unterstellst ich wüsste nicht wovon ich rede, nur weil ich 10Monate zu jung bin. Es ist für mich auch nicht alles ungerecht, ich rebelliere auch nicht gegen meine Eltern (höchstens gegen meine Mutter, das hat aber vollkommen andere Gründe - lebe auch nicht bei ihr, also irrelevant).
Auch würdest du mich nie sagen hören "ich will doch nur meinen Spaß".
Ich geh nicht jedes Wochenende weg saufen, kiffen, rauchen etc. Genau genommen hab ich letztes Jahr Pfingsten zum letzten Male Alkohol getrunken.

"wir wollen es euch [...] nur leichter machen," und genau DAS ist das falsche! Ich seh es zu Genüge bei den Leuten in meiner Klasse, bei meiner Schwester auch. Heutzutage erkennen die wenigsten das ihr Verhalten auch Konsequenzen hat.  Aber anstatt das man die Kinder wachrüttelt & sie mal ORDENTLICH auf die Schnauze fallen lässt, verbietet man einfach alles was ihnen schaden würde. Auja, so lernen sie einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Er meint es nur nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und als Beispiel.

Btw. man kann auch über WoW gute Freunde finden. So ist es nicht.
Und zum anderen- das man keine Freunde hat, da muss ich Ihr/ Ihm recht geben, liegt nicht zwingend daran, dass sie/ er zockt. Evtl. gibt´s auch einfach zu viele 08/15 Ghetto Rapper Kids aus Mamis Vorgarten, die bei Ihr/ Ihm rumlaufen.


----------



## Tazmal (17. März 2009)

Das Spiele WoW ist das mit dem größten suchtfaktor, das wird auch wieder in den neuen ergebnis des Sucht Instituts bestätigt. viele "KInder" sind nach wow süchtig und lassen das Reale leben für dieses Spiel im hintergrund stehen.

Das ist eine sache die man wirklich ernst nehmen sollte da die JUgend sich in der heutigen Zeit mehr Leisten muss für einen "job" als die ältere generation. Wenn die Kinder schon mit 15 WoW Süchtig sind, verbauen sie damit alles was in Zukunft noch kommen könnte.

Gestern kam es erneut in den Nachrichten das die Politiker WoW ab 18 einstufen wollen, allerdings wird da Blizzard nicht mitmachen, bevor Blizzard das zulässt fahren sie lieber die Server runter oder bauen Sperren ein für "kinder".

Allerdings frage ich mich was eine ab 18 sperre bringen soll, wer weis denn schon wieviele 18 jährige nach wow süchtig sind? ich glaube die zahlen würden auch die Politiker erschüttern.

Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> ich bitte dich darum mir den gleichen Respekt entgegen zu bringen, den ich dir entgegen bringe.
> Die Bezeichnung "Kleines" ist vollkommen unangebracht, da ich dich nicht kenne(und du mich somit auch nicht).
> 
> Ich habe niemals behauptet das ich in den 6 Stunden nur zocken muss. Es ging hier um durchschnittlich 4,5 Stunden am Tag.
> ...


Da du Älteren auch keinen Respekt erweist, erweise ich dir auch keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle deine gegen Argumente sind durch die Bank weg lächerlich du solltest dringend mit deinen Eltern sprechen oder die sonst irgendwie Hilfe holen, du hast ganz öffensichtlich ein gravierendes Beschäftigungsproblem das du nur durch WoW kompensieren kannst. 
Mein Gott man kann auch in einen Verein gehen, Tanzen, Fussball, Handball, Volleyball, Kampfsport, Tennis, Eishocke, Hockey, badminton, Tischtennis.
Aber da du es ja nicht sehen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich Begrüße ein WoW ab 18, bzw ab 21 wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> @BIMMBAMM
> 
> du denkst also ernsthaft, das es die richtige Lösung wäre jedwedes Spiel oder jedweden Film ohne Einschränkung auf die Kids loszulassen ? Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann kannst du mir nur Leid tun.



Was tun Dir dann holländische Politiker? Die praktizieren das seit ungefähr dem zweitem Weltkrieg. Die höchste Altersempfehlung ist "ab 16" - und die ist unverbindlich. An holländisch-deutschen Grenzen hielten Videothekare Videos für die deutschen Besucher bereit, die willig das beschlagnahmte Film-Zeug ausliehen, während das holländische Publikum darauf nicht mal mehr einen Blick riskierte. Tabus schaffen nun mal Begierden. In Holland bekommst Du all den "tollen" Stoff - und merkwürdigerweise interessiert sich das dortige Publikum nicht mal im Ansatz so sehr dafür, wie es die deutschen Horror-Fans getan haben (mittlerweile auch nicht mehr - die "Graukopien" haben auch hier den Markt mehr als befriedigt).

Die Schweiz kam irgendwann zu der Erkenntnis, daß es merkwürdig wäre, wenn Teenies ab 16 ihren selbst gedrehten Porno nicht ansehen dürften. Hierzulande dürfen sich die Jugendlichen sowas immer noch nicht ansehen, weil es automatisch indiziert ist.

Das Internet lässt übrigens das ganze gute Zeug ohne Altersbeschränkung auf die Kids los. Leid tun mir höchstens die Eltern, die ihre Verantwortung in diesem Medienchaos immer noch nicht begriffen haben.

Realismus hat nun mal nicht mit "leid tun" zu tun. Im Angesicht der Internet-Globalisierung des virtuellen Produktmarktes sind nun mal andere Institutionen als der Staat mit seinen Verbotsleiern gefordert. Z. B. die Eltern.


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Da du Älteren auch keinen Respekt erweist, erweise ich dir auch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich darf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in keinen Sportverein, aber danke für deine Sorge!
Da du mich vollkommen missverstehst und anscheinend glaubst ich würde die  6 Stunden die ich am Tage zur Verfügung habe nur für WoW nutzen, brauch ich auf den Rest deines Posts wohl auch nicht weiter eingehen.

Achso eins noch, wegen dem mit meinen Eltern sprechen...ich zitiere meine Mutter: "Es ist mir deutlich lieber wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause vorm Rechner hockst, als wenn ich jeden Tag Angst haben muss das du nicht nach Hause kommst weil du ständig nur draußen hockst und Scheiße baust."


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Mein Gott man kann auch in einen Verein gehen, Tanzen, Fussball, Handball, Volleyball, Kampfsport, Tennis, Eishocke, Hockey, badminton, Tischtennis.



Kann man auch sein lassen wenn man kein Spaß daran hat. Ich hatte auch keinen Spaß in irgendwelchen Vereinen in meiner Jugend und hab meistens gelesen, programmiert, PC/Konsole gespielt oder Videos geschaut.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> "wir wollen es euch [...] nur leichter machen," und genau DAS ist das falsche! Ich seh es zu Genüge bei den Leuten in meiner Klasse, bei meiner Schwester auch. Heutzutage erkennen die wenigsten das ihr Verhalten auch Konsequenzen hat.  Aber anstatt das man die Kinder wachrüttelt & sie mal ORDENTLICH auf die Schnauze fallen lässt, verbietet man einfach alles was ihnen schaden würde. Auja, so lernen sie einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Psychomuffin,

ich habe selbst Kinder und bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich dir da nur Recht geben. Es ist absolut notwendig, das die Kinder auch ihre eigenen Fehler machen und mal auf die Schnauze fallen. Aber dies hat seine Grenzen genau da, wo eventuell irreparable Schäden auftreten können und dazu gehören nun mal "ALLE" Suchterscheinungen. Eltern, die hier nicht versuchen auf die Notbremse zu treten gehört meiner Meinung nach ein kräftiger Tritt in den Hintern. Zu deiner Lebenssituation kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen ... allerdings würde ich mir schon mal Gedanken machen wenn alles zutrifft, was du so schreibst.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Nibbelsche (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> Ich darf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in keinen Sportverein, aber danke für deine Sorge!
> Da du mich vollkommen missverstehst und anscheinend glaubst ich würde die  6 Stunden die ich am Tage zur Verfügung habe nur für WoW nutzen, brauch ich auf den Rest deines Posts wohl auch nicht weiter eingehen.
> 
> Achso eins noch, wegen dem mit meinen Eltern sprechen...ich zitiere meine Mutter: "*Es ist mir deutlich lieber wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause vorm Rechner hockst, als wenn ich jeden Tag Angst haben muss das du nicht nach Hause kommst weil du ständig nur draußen hockst und Scheiße baust.*"




na so kann man sich als erziehungsberechtigter auch aus der affäre ziehen...unglaublich.


wow ab 18?...wo muss ich unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> Ich darf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in keinen Sportverein, aber danke für deine Sorge!
> Da du mich vollkommen missverstehst und anscheinend glaubst ich würde die  6 Stunden die ich am Tage zur Verfügung habe nur für WoW nutzen, brauch ich auf den Rest deines Posts wohl auch nicht weiter eingehen.
> 
> Achso eins noch, wegen dem mit meinen Eltern sprechen...ich zitiere meine Mutter: "Es ist mir deutlich lieber wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause vorm Rechner hockst, als wenn ich jeden Tag Angst haben muss das du nicht nach Hause kommst weil du ständig nur draußen hockst und Scheiße baust."


Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nehme dich ja nur durch meinen Monitor war, als kleinen Pixelhaufen unter vielen anderen Pixelhaufen.
Ich kann weder beurteilen, was,wie,warum und wo du was machst. Du kannst entweder die Wahrheit sagen oder auch Lügen, ich weis nicht mal ob dein tasächliches Beburstdatum der 21 dez, 1991 ist, keine Ahnung!!!
Ich kann nur auf das reagieren was man von flüchtigen Antworten bekommt.
Ich finde, deine Mutter hat unrecht, lieber raus gehen und auf die Schnautze Fliegen (wie du so trefflich vorhin argumentiert hast) als alles verbieten,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es gibt Sachen da muss man junge Menschen vor Schützen, das ist halt eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (17. März 2009)

wollten die bei Counterstrike (1.6 fav gamae :>) auch schon machen...war vor 5 jahren schon im gespräch...haben sie es gemacht ? nein,sie habn es nicht verboten!


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube garnichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du anderen von Prinzip aus nicht glaubst, frage ich mich doch, wieso du in einem Forum diskutierst, wo alle nur Pixelhaufen sind (genauso wie ich für dich nur ein Pixelhaufen bin) und du somit niemandem hier glauben dürftest, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Felìcìtaz (17. März 2009)

eine altersbeschräkung würde das spieleverhalten eher fördern, da es dann als verbot gilt!

und mindestens 70% der eltern würden es dann für ihre kinder kaufen...
und da ja an kassen nicht mal bei ziggis und alk vernünftig kontrolliert wird,wird auch da dann nicht geprüft...

mich würde zwar nicht stören,wenns erst ab 18 wäre, allerdings wird es nicht greifen! da sollten sich eher die eltern mal an die nase fassen!!!


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

Also selbst wenn sie es durchziehen würden - was ich persönlich nicht glaube, finde ich, dass sie erstmal an andere Spiele wie CS oder Musiker wie Hassmonstas etc gehen sollten und DA gucken sollten, wie sie es eindämmen könnten, dass die Jugendlichen dran kommen. Ich denke gerade bei WoW NICHT, dass es starke Gewaltbereitschaft fördert (auch wenn ich es meinem Sohn nicht hab zocken lassen).
Und da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema Eltern:

Guckt wieder mehr hin, was eure Kids machen, sei es U-Elektronik oder Musik oder sonstwas...
IHR seid die Eltern und habt die Verantwortung für eure Kinder übernehmen wollen, dann tut es auch!!!!!

LG
Myri


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> Wenn du anderen von Prinzip aus nicht glaubst, frage ich mich doch, wieso du in einem Forum diskutierst, wo alle nur Pixelhaufen sind (genauso wie ich für dich nur ein Pixelhaufen bin) und du somit niemandem hier glauben dürftest, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ich beziehe mich da auf die 6 Std WoW am Tag, ich will damit nur Ausdrücken, das ich nicht Wissen kann ob du tatsächlich 6 Std zockst oder nicht.
Das Internet ist eine sehr Anonyme Gesellschaft, desshalb auch teils gefährlich.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal die Frage stellen ob ein totales Verbot oder eine völlig Freigabe sinnvoll wären...

Vergleichen wir mal mit dem Thema Sex:

Ein Jugendlicher kommt irgendwann in das Alter wo er davon hört, liest und sich dafür interessiert. Doch Ahnung hat er noch keine. 

Jetzt ist es eine Sache, die eigentlich die natürlichste Sache der Welt genannt wird und eigentlich ist doch nichts dabei?

Oder?

Stellen wir uns mal vor alles wäre ohne Altersbeschränkung, jeder Jugendliche könnte sich nen Hardcore ausleihen egal wie hart er ist. Er würde abstumpfen. Und während seine Freundin sich auf das erste mal freut und Kerzen anmacht wird er höchstens sagen "Bück dich du Luder!". Er kennt sich ja nicht aus, ist noch etwas unsicher also macht er es einfach so wie in den Filmen!

Keine gute Idee! Diese Filme würden ihm in seiner Prägephase einreden das es normal ist was er da sieht.

Jetzt drehen wir es um, weil das ja für Jugendliche nichts ist, verbieten wir alles unter 18 was auch nur annährend in die Richtung geht. Die Geburtenrate steigt sprunghaft an und wenn die Kinder "endlich Alt genug sind" werden sie das alles nachholen wollen. Leider haben sie keine Ahnung davon und dementsprechend endet es im Chaos.

Letztlich muß man sagen, es macht Sinn nach dem Alter Filme, Spiele usw einzustufen um eben nicht die geistige Entwicklung mit Dingen zu überfordern die in dem Alter ein gefährliches Potential aufweisen.

StarshipTrooper war ein gutes Beispiel. Eine Parodie über einen Militärstaat und die damit verbundenen Propagandanachrichten. Ich kenne noch einen Film der äussert oft falsch verstanden wurde. NaturalBornKillers, ich hab nach dem Kino damals einen Bekannten gefragt, welche Botschaft dieser Film für ihn hätte. Seine Meinung war:"Das man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen soll/muß!" Je gehaltvoller ein Niveau einer Sache eingestuft wird, desto höher ist die Gefahr von Fehlinterpretationen.

Ist es nicht so, dass nicht nur der Inhalt sondern auch die Botschaft des Spiels wichtig ist? Gerade in Wow ist KEINE ÜBERMÄSSIGE Brutalität vorhanden. Natürlich sollte man mal die Questtexte lesen. Man tötet Feinde weil sie jemanden bedrohen. Oder tötet Tiere. Was anderes wäre es wenn einer der Npc sagen würde:"Geh mal aus Spaß nach Sturmwind und töte einfach so zum Spaß 10 Allianzler!" Krieg und Tot kommt doch in den meisten Spielen vor. Selbst in SimCity konnte man einen Dinosaurier durch die eigene Stadt jagen oder eine Naturkatastrophe auslösen. Selbst wenn man Hänsel und Gretel als Computerspiel rausbringen würde, müßte man die Hexe in den Backofen stecken! Also was ich damit sagen will, es kommt doch auf die Botschaft darauf an und was dabei rüber kommt.

Oder wollen wir lieber "saubere Spiele" für unsere "saubere Welt"? Ja schließlich töten wir keine Tiere, es gibt doch im Supermarkt genügend Fleisch also wozu? Kriege werden ja auch sauber geführt. Der Irakkrieg war doch auch eher ein Computerspiel, hat da irgendwer Tote in den Nachrichten gesehen? Nein! Nicht das diese vermitteln von "Unser Krieg ist sauber" ein Stückweit dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Jugend es glaubt, daran würde natürlich keiner denken! 

Man muß ihnen halt klar machen: "Wenn die Regierung sagt Krieg ist im realen Leben was sauberes wenn wir ihn führen aber ihr dürft nicht gegen Fantasiegetalten kämpfen weil das zu brutal ist!" dann ist das so! 

Und das Thema sucht wäre einfach geregelt wenn man sich Gedanken darüber machen würde, wie man die Eltern stärker dazu bringt für ihre Kinder eine Spielzeit einzustellen. Zigaretten sind Gesundheitsschädlich trotzdem ging es JAHRE bis es überhaupt mal auf der Packung stand und nochmal JAHRE bis sie ab 18 waren!

Warum stecken wir die Kinder nicht in Erziehungsbunker und lassen sie erst raus, wenn sie alt genug sind, dass wir sie bestrafen können wenn sie was anstellen? Es wäre doch gleich viel bequemer!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. März 2009)

Wie viele "ab 18" Threads denn noch ?

Bitte mach die mal einer zu.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Guckt wieder mehr hin, was eure Kids machen, sei es U-Elektronik oder Musik oder sonstwas...
> IHR seid die Eltern und habt die Verantwortung für eure Kinder übernehmen wollen, dann tut es auch!!!!!



qft!  Nicht der Gesetzgeber ist für die Kinder verantwortlich sondern die Eltern und keiner sonst.


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich da auf die 6 Std WoW am Tag, ich will damit nur Ausdrücken, das ich nicht Wissen kann ob du tatsächlich 6 Std zockst oder nicht.
> Das Internet ist eine sehr Anonyme Gesellschaft, desshalb auch teils gefährlich.


dann tut es mir leid, hatte es so aufgefasst als würdest du dich damit auf alles beziehen, das du dich auf die Spielzeit beziehst, konnte ich aus deinem Post nicht herauslesen


----------



## Mitzy (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube garnichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber rausgehen ist auch nicht immer das beste. Wenn ich mir überlege, was für Gestalten ich getroffen habe, wenn ich meine Schwester von irgendwo abgeholt habe... Ich meine, ich bin zwar groß (ca. 1,90) aber wenn mir da jmd. antantzt, der mir bis zum Bauchnabel geht und mir sagt, ich soll "die Puppe" da lassen, dass "ist seine die er durchf... will"- ähm, nein, keine weiteren Fragen Euer Ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weggehen im Prinzip ja, aber alleine lieber nicht, da mache ich mir zu viele Sorgen um meine Schwester...
Ebenfalls diese Krankheiten das man kein Sport machen darf sind beknackt. Ich bin nur einigermaßen betroffen, ich kann nicht lange laufen bzw. stehen (Auto Unfall) aber diese Einschränkung sind schon ziemlich dämlich... Zum Glück gibt´s schwimmen *grins*


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> qft!  Nicht der Gesetzgeber ist für die Kinder verantwortlich sondern die Eltern und keiner sonst.


So ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> qft!  Nicht der Gesetzgeber ist für die Kinder verantwortlich sondern die Eltern und keiner sonst.


/sign :/


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn!



Aha, dann frag ich mal warum?


----------



## Andanwehn (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn!




Juristisch gesehen richtig. Moralisch hat er aber Recht. Ausserdem, mal ehrlich Leute, ihr diskutiert hier über einen Beitrag von "BRISANT". Diese Sendung bewegt sich auf demselben Niveau wie TAFF, Zwei bei Kalwass, der BILD Zeitung und Richterin Barbara Salesch...

Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft dieses Thema auf 13(!) Seiten besprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

Wieso Schwachsinn? 
Ich bin selbst Mum und bin mit dem Thema U-Elektronik und Musik sehr vorsichtig umgegangen. Habe kontrolliert, was er spielt, was er hört usw, weil ICH mein Kind haben wollte und weil ICH mein Kind schützen muss vor allem was ihm NICHT gut tut... Und da muss man einfach individuell auf die Entwicklung des Kindes gucken und kann nicht pauschalisieren. Ich kenne genügend Jugendliche im Alter meines Sohnes, die ich ohne Bedenken an meinen Rechner lassen würde und sie könnten zocken was sie wollen.... Meinen Sohn allerdings immer noch nicht, weil er einfach die geistige Reife dafür noch nicht hat.

LG
Myri


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Andanwehn schrieb:


> Juristisch gesehen richtig. Moralisch hat er aber Recht. Ausserdem, mal ehrlich Leute, ihr diskutiert hier über einen Beitrag von "BRISANT". Diese Sendung bewegt sich auf demselben Niveau wie TAFF, Zwei bei Kalwass, der BILD Zeitung und Richterin Barbara Salesch...
> 
> Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft dieses Thema auf 13(!) Seiten besprechen
> 
> ...


12 ;]
Ach..heutzutage bewegt sich doch eigentlich alles auf dem selben Niveau wie die Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptsache die Auflage stimmt...


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Aha, dann frag ich mal warum?


Weil die Gesellschaft, welche den Gesetzgeber direkt mit einbezieht, auch einen Teil der Verantwortung tragen muss.
In Deutschland trägt der Gesetzgeber auch einen sehr Großenteil, mal beim Kindergeld angefangen, Jugendamt, Heime, Kindergärten uvm.
Einfach plump in den Raum zu werfen das der Gesetzgeber nicht in der Verantwortung steht ist Schwachsinnig.
Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht bei vielem einschreiten würde, würde es um einiges schlimmer aussehen, bsp. berufstätige Eltern, wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht freie Kindergartenplätze schaffen würde bzw. das Recht darauf einräumen würde, könnten viele Kinder nicht in den Kindergarten.
Ehrlich gesagt läuft das ja auch alles andere als reibungslos, viele sind überfüllt mit langen Wartelisten, aber defakto gibt es dort eine Regelung.
Das ein Kindergartenplatz für die Entwicklung eines Kindes wichtig ist, ist zweiffellos, sei es erstens durch die Immunisierung des Immunsystems, da man dort mit mehr Baktieren und Keimen zusammen kommt die es Daheim nicht gäbe, was das Immunsystem ungemein stärkt und zweitens kann mann sehr früh die Sozialenkompetenzen der Kinder fördern und drittens verfeinern Kinder ihre kognitiven Fähigkeiten, was durch Berufstätigkeit der Eltern nicht so möglich ist.
Also bitte schmeist nicht mit haltlosen Sachen um euch!

tschö


----------



## Lowstar (17. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wenn es ab 18 währe
> würden weniger Leute spielen?
> 
> Haha...
> ...



richtig, vielleicht wuerde es sogar noch mehr spieler anziehen wegen dem bekannten "es-ist-verboten"-prinzip.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

@BimmBamm

Tut mir Leid - ich finde deinen Standpunkt zynisch und sehr stark vereinfachend. Was woanders funktioniert muß bei uns noch lange nicht funktionieren. Eltern, die bereit sind sich ihrer Verantwortung zu stellen werden meist nur belächelt (das erfahre ich jeden Tag am eigenen Leib). Das hat was mit der Gesellschaft und der Wahrnehmung von Familie und Kindern zu tun. Deshalb werden diese freilassenden Rezepte hier auch nicht ohne weiteres funktionieren. Außerdem gibt es dazu auch Gegenbeispiele --->> z.B. USA / Waffengesetz / Gewalt

Eine Liberalisierung bestimmter Bereiche, bedeutet ja nicht das die Auswüchse dann auf einmal wie von Geisterhand verschwinden. Diese Idee ist doch wohl mehr als naiv. Dies kann nur dann funktionieren, wenn so etwas lange gewachsen ist.


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Einfach plump in den Raum zu werfen das der Gesetzgeber nicht in der Verantwortung steht ist Schwachsinnig.
> Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht bei vielem einschreiten würde, würde es um einiges schlimmer aussehen



Damit magst du vllt Recht haben, aber trotzdem bin ich als Elternteil ERSTMAL gefragt um zu gucken was mein Kind so macht.
Wenn ich sehe, es läuft aus den Rudern und das Kind lässt sich von mir nix sagen, dann kann ich immer noch das Recht in Anspruch nehmen, den Gesetzgeber zu Hilfe zu holen. Aber in allererste Instanz bin ich als Mutter/Vater gefragt und mehr habe ich damit auch nicht gemeint.

Es gibt viel zu wenig Eltern, die heutzutage noch genau hingucken, was ihre Kinder machen!!!!

LG
Myri


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu wenig Eltern, die heutzutage noch genau hingucken, was ihre Kinder machen!!!!



Nur wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, wenn der Staat den Eltern die Verantwortnung abnimmt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Weil die Gesellschaft, welche den Gesetzgeber direkt mit einbezieht, auch einen Teil der Verantwortung tragen muss.
> In Deutschland trägt der Gesetzgeber auch einen sehr Großenteil, mal beim Kindergeld angefangen, Jugendamt, Heime, Kindergärten uvm.
> Einfach plump in den Raum zu werfen das der Gesetzgeber nicht in der Verantwortung steht ist Schwachsinnig.
> Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht bei vielem einschreiten würde, würde es um einiges schlimmer aussehen, bsp. berufstätige Eltern, wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht freie Kindergartenplätze schaffen würde bzw. das Recht darauf einräumen würde, könnten viele Kinder nicht in den Kindergarten.
> ...



Entweder du Brabbelst oder wir Reden aneinander vorbei. "Kindergeld angefangen, Jugendamt, Heime, Kindergärten" sind Beiwerk die erstmal nichts mit der Erziehung des Kindes zu tun haben, es ist schön das es die gibt aber die gibts ja auch nicht schon immer... Kindererziehung klappt schon seit ein paar 10000 Jahren aber grundsätzlich hatt das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Hier geht es ja um den Schutz vor Suchtfaktoren und Einflüssen und da sind nunmal die Eltern (Freunde/Verwandte sollten sicherlich auch darauf achten) am Zuge und keiner sonst.


----------



## Isihil (17. März 2009)

Alles klar Schokolade ab 18.... achtung suchtgefahr!!!! Jugendliche mit viel zuckerkonsum könnten im alter an diabetes sterben!!  Alkohol einer der schlimmsten einstiegsdrogen seit es die Ägypter gibt!!!  Doch profitiert der Staat zu gut drann, deshalb ist bier immer noch ab 16 zu erhalten.Zigarretten Packungen gibt es jetzt als 60'er Big Pack nur die filter sind 35 mm lang und das rauchen in Deutschland ist erst ab 21 Jahren gestattet.

Da viele Unfälle  durch 17-19 Jährige verursacht wurden, ist der Führerschein erst ab 25 zu haben^^
Die Spiele sucht umfasst den ganzen spiele Markt, da die kleinen pixel im Hirn für den Menschen viel zu interessant geworden sind, und ein hohes Maß an sucht gefahr hervorgeht, sind generell Computer animierte Videospiele erst ab 30 Freigegeben, damit Kinder wirklich geschützt werden , werden sie in Bunkern großgezogen und Videoüberwacht auf Toilette während des Stuhlgangs kann man wirklich davon ausgehen, dass aus der nächsten Generation, 0%Amokläufer ,unser schöner Planet Erde terrorisieren.

P.S Ja die letzten Amokläufer sind auf jeden fall deswegen entstanden, weil die kamikaze karatetypen alle Tetris gespielt haben, welches in Deutschland seit 15 Jahren verboten ist!!!

Vielen dank für den schwachsinn... sie haben angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xherano (17. März 2009)

ich würds gut finden.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu wenig Eltern, die heutzutage noch genau hingucken, was ihre Kinder machen!!!!
> LG
> Myri


Ja, deswegen steht der Staat in der Verantwortung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, aber ich hatte es nicht auf dein Posting bezogen sondern auf ein ganz anderes.
Der Gesetzgeber muss (und tut es auch) selbst intervenieren und nicht auf dein "Recht" (was du garnicht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) warten das du Ihn mal zur Hilfe holst.
Was sind den Indikatoren für gute Eltern oder ein gutes Elternhaus Umfeld? hat sich da schonmal jemand Gedanken gemacht?

tschö


----------



## Naphea (17. März 2009)

Sabori schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verstehe durchaus, warum man WoW ab 18 erst freigeben sollte. Es ist zwar kein Killerspiel im herkömlichen Sinne (also was die meisten darunter verstehen), aber auch in WoW gehts darum das ein Spieler versucht einen anderen zu töten (nur fällt das nicht so auf weil die Figuren keine Menschen darstellen). Rauchen und Trinken ist auch nicht freigegeben ab 6 Jahren, also warum sollte eine 18er Einstufung für WoW nicht OK sein???







Weil man dann auch für Bugs Bunny, Tom & Cherry etc die Altersbegrenzung auf 18 anheben müsste ...
Dadurch bekommt man ja schon in frühester kindheit in Bild vom Töten vermittelt

greets


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> Nur wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, wenn der Staat den Eltern die Verantwortnung abnimmt.




Leider ... ich seh das auch realistisch und es tut mir in der Seele weh, wenn ich Kinder sehe, die tagtäglich machen dürfen was sie wollen und wann sie es wollen... 14jährige nachts um 12 in irgendeinem Chat.. HALLOOOO... wo sind da die Eltern? Und das ist nur EIN Beispiel... 

LG
Myri


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Wieso Schwachsinn?
> Ich bin selbst Mum und bin mit dem Thema U-Elektronik und Musik sehr vorsichtig umgegangen. Habe kontrolliert, was er spielt, was er hört usw, weil ICH mein Kind haben wollte und weil ICH mein Kind schützen muss vor allem was ihm NICHT gut tut... Und da muss man einfach individuell auf die Entwicklung des Kindes gucken und kann nicht pauschalisieren. Ich kenne genügend Jugendliche im Alter meines Sohnes, die ich ohne Bedenken an meinen Rechner lassen würde und sie könnten zocken was sie wollen.... Meinen Sohn allerdings immer noch nicht, weil er einfach die geistige Reife dafür noch nicht hat.
> 
> LG
> Myri


100 % Zustimmung .... Trotzdem sind entsprechende Gesetze auch eine Hilfe 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Entweder du Brabbelst oder wir Reden aneinander vorbei. "Kindergeld angefangen, Jugendamt, Heime, Kindergärten" sind Beiwerk die erstmal nichts mit der Erziehung des Kindes zu tun haben, es ist schön das es die gibt aber die gibts ja auch nicht schon immer... Kindererziehung klappt schon seit ein paar 10000 Jahren aber grundsätzlich hatt das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Hier geht es ja um den Schutz vor Suchtfaktoren und Einflüssen und da sind nunmal die Eltern (Freunde/Verwandte sollten sicherlich auch darauf achten) am Zuge und keiner sonst.


Ach und Schule, Kindergarten sollen da nicht mit Aufklären? Aha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bist du ehrlich der Meinung, das Kindererziehung zu Zeiten der Ostgothen geklappt hat, sorry aber was schreibst du da für eine Zeug fällt dir das ned auf, aber da musst ich grad echt gut lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


tschö


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen steht der Staat in der Verantwortung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du findest es also gut und Richtig das der Staat an den Symptomen rumdoktert anstatt die Eltern in die Verantwortung zu nehmen?

Eine Begrenzung auf 18 Jahre oder ein Verbot wird nichts bringen wenn die Eltern nicht nachprüfen ob Junior sich das ganze dann nicht einfach aus einer Tauschbörse oder Flohmarkt besorgt. Andersherum ist es doch viel einfacher.. wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder kontrollieren ist ein verbot gar nicht notwendig.



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ach und Schule, Kindergarten sollen da nicht mit Aufklären? Aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ging mir in dem ersten Satz nur darum von deiner Argumentation wegzukommen, der zweite Satz ist wichtig.


----------



## Cypress2308 (17. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 hin oder her selbst wenn es erst ab 30 freigegeben wäre das für niemanden ein Hindernis es zu spielen. Ich hab Counterstrike das erste mal mit 14 gespielt und es war auch kein Problem es mir alleine zu besorgen ohne das es mir ein Volljähriger besorgt hat. Und wenn manche denken das man so die ganzen "Kiddies" aus dem Spiel vertreibt dann liegen sie ziemlich falsch. Denn dann trifft genau das ein was hier schon erwähnt wurde :"Oh guck mal WoW das is ab 18 das müssen wir haben!"


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Du findest es also gut und Richtig das der Staat an den Symptomen rumdoktert anstatt die Eltern in die Verantwortung zu nehmen?
> 
> Eine Begrenzung auf 18 Jahre oder ein Verbot wird nichts bringen wenn die Eltern nicht nachprüfen ob Junior sich das ganze dann nicht einfach aus einer Tauschbörse oder Flohmarkt besorgt. Andersherum ist es doch viel einfacher.. wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder kontrollieren ist ein verbot gar nicht notwendig.


Ich bin nur der Meinung, besser überhaupt etwas machen als garnichts machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob ein Verbot für Spieler unter 18 etwas bringt, keine Ahnung, ob es etwas bringt überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen, --> Ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage ist, wer kontrolliert die Kontrolleure? In unserem Fall kann das ja nur der Staat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibts nunmal Eltern die Erziehen Ihre Kinder nicht richtig/gut, bzw schliessen die Augen vor Problemen und sind slichtweg überfordert.
Der Staat muss da helfen, was er ja auch schon tut.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Entweder du Brabbelst oder wir Reden aneinander vorbei. "Kindergeld angefangen, Jugendamt, Heime, Kindergärten" sind Beiwerk die erstmal nichts mit der Erziehung des Kindes zu tun haben, es ist schön das es die gibt aber die gibts ja auch nicht schon immer... Kindererziehung klappt schon seit ein paar 10000 Jahren aber grundsätzlich hatt das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Hier geht es ja um den Schutz vor Suchtfaktoren und Einflüssen und da sind nunmal die Eltern (Freunde/Verwandte sollten sicherlich auch darauf achten) am Zuge und keiner sonst.


Leider bist du es, der brabbelt. In der heutigen auch so schönen freien globalisierten Niedriglohnwelt sind immer mehr Menschen auf Kindergärten und andere Hilfen angewiesen, weil immer mehr Menschen gezwungen sind 10 Stunden und länger zu arbeiten um überhaupt über die Runden zukommen und deshalb keine Zeit mehr für ihre eigentlich Aufgabe (Kindererziehung) haben. Dies ist schon ein Problem des Staates bzw. der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber muss (und tut es auch) selbst intervenieren und nicht auf dein "Recht" (was du garnicht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich habe ich das Recht als Elternteil zum Jugendamt zu gehen und zu sagen: Helft mir... Ich bräuchte da und dort Unterstützung... Das kann und darf jedes Elternteil machen... Und sollte sich auch nicht dafür schämen, denn es beweist Stärke und Mut... Leider!!!! Heutzutage wird man doch schepp angeguckt wenn man Hilfe in Anspruch nimmt... egal welcher Art... Aber das sollte einem den Popo vorbeigehen, es geht schließlich ums eigene Kind... 

Aber ich werde off topic, sorry...

Gute Indikatoren kann man nicht pauschalisieren... Man muss individuell auf das Kind eingehen und auf dessen Entwicklungsstand. Aber man sollte dem Kind auch soviel Freiheiten lassen wie nur möglich OHNE das das Kind in irgendeiner Art und Weise gefährdet wird. Klar kann man nicht alles eingrenzen als Elternteil. Da gibt es dann immer noch das soziale Umfeld auf das man in entsprechendem Alter einfach keine Chance mehr hat einzugreifen.
Aber man kann sich dann zumindest nicht mehr vorwerfen, man hätte nicht alles mögliche getan und darauf kommt es doch an.
Man sollte seinem Kind vorleben, wie es auch ohne Suchtmittel (egal welcher Form) durchs Leben kommt... Und damit wären wir dann wieder ON Topic... 

LG
Myri


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. März 2009)

find ich dumm, wo´s doch die elternkontrolle gibt also die einstellt wie lang man spielen darf und in welchem zeitraum^^
aber viele eltern wissen ja niX davon


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das Recht als Elternteil zum Jugendamt zu gehen und zu sagen: Helft mir... Ich bräuchte da und dort Unterstützung... Das kann und darf jedes Elternteil machen... Und sollte sich auch nicht dafür schämen, denn es beweist Stärke und Mut... Leider!!!! Heutzutage wird man doch schepp angeguckt wenn man Hilfe in Anspruch nimmt... egal welcher Art... Aber das sollte einem den Popo vorbeigehen, es geht schließlich ums eigene Kind...


Ja, aber du hast nicht das Recht zu sagen "Ach liebes Jugendamt ich will überhaupt nicht das ihr vorbei kommt", die kommen dan einfach mit der Polizei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So meinte ich das, andersherum hast du natürlich das Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde du triffst das mit den Indikatoren schon realtiv auf den Punkt, aber wenn jeder in der Gesellschaft säuft und raucht, dan kann man seinem Kind noch soviel Gutes vorleben, einen Teil der Gesellschaft nimmt es trotzdem mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ich bin nur der Meinung, besser überhaupt etwas machen als garnichts machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich der gegenteiligen Meinung, vor allem wenn sie es wirklich so machen das Ego Shooter grundsätzlich Verboten werden, (was ja einige Politiker gefordert haben) damit schränkt mich der staat dann nämlich ziemlich sinnlos ein. Was bringt ein verbot das sich nicht sinnvoll durchsetzen lässt, ohne Contentfilter wird das nicht durch setzbar sein und sowas fasse ich als Massive Einschränkung auf.



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ob ein Verbot für Spieler unter 18 etwas bringt, keine Ahnung, ob es etwas bringt überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen, --> Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal abgesehen von WoW sind eigendlich alle EgoShooter ab 18... und bringt das was?



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Es gibts nunmal Eltern die Erziehen Ihre Kinder nicht richtig/gut, bzw schliessen die Augen vor Problemen und sind slichtweg überfordert.
> Der Staat muss da helfen, was er ja auch schon tut.



Elternführerschein... für den unkomplizierten Straßenverkehr braucht man einen lappen aber jeder Depp darf ein Kind in die Welt setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß es ist überzogen und ich finde es auch in Ordnung das sich der staat um einige Aspekte kümmert aber Gesetze zu machen die nichts bewirken ist einfach sinnlos.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Leider bist du es, der brabbelt. In der heutigen auch so schönen freien globalisierten Niedriglohnwelt sind immer mehr Menschen auf Kindergärten und andere Hilfen angewiesen, weil immer mehr Menschen gezwungen sind 10 Stunden und länger zu arbeiten um überhaupt über die Runden zukommen und deshalb keine Zeit mehr für ihre eigentlich Aufgabe (Kindererziehung) haben. Dies ist schon ein Problem des Staates bzw. der Gesellschaft.



Nein, das habe ich nicht bestritten! Da gebe ich vollkommen recht und das wäre eine Aufgabe für den Staat, aber der doktert lieber an Symptomen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mancu (17. März 2009)

sry leutz wenn ich das jetzt mal direkt sage....
aber lest ihr euch mal den mist durch den ihr postet?

bei manchen leuten wäre es echt besser wenn wow erst ab 18 wäre aber genau diese leute würden es sich dann wahrscheinlich von ihrem älteren kumpel ausleihen.

ich persöhnlich bin der meinung das einfach alle eltern nen bissel mehr auf ihre kidds achten sollten und die online spiele zeitlich eingrenzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man muss sich doch teilweise auf manchen deutschen wow-servern nur mal den handelschat durchlesen was da für ein mist steht.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Da bin ich der gegenteiligen Meinung, vor allem wenn sie es wirklich so machen das Ego Shooter grundsätzlich Verboten werden, (was ja einige Politiker gefordert haben) damit schränkt mich der staat dann nämlich ziemlich sinnlos ein. Was bringt ein verbot das sich nicht sinnvoll durchsetzen lässt, ohne Contentfilter wird das nicht durch setzbar sein und sowas fasse ich als Massive Einschränkung auf.


Wir leben in einer Demokratie, wer wählt den "diesen" Politiker? genau wir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also defakto Wählen wir ja selbst ob es ein Verbot gibt oder nicht. Ob das jetzt deine Meinung teilt oder nicht ist egal, den die Mehrheit hat gesiegt. 


> Mal abgesehen von WoW sind eigendlich alle EgoShooter ab 18... und bringt das was?


Ja, weniger Spieler unter 18, oder kannst du was gegenteiliges Beweisen? Selbst wenn wir nur wenige dadurch abhalten können einen Shooter zu spielen hat es schon den Zweck erfüllt.




> Elternführerschein... für den unkomplizierten Straßenverkehr braucht man einen lappen aber jeder Depp darf ein Kind in die Welt setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach jetzt ist auf einmal in deinen Aussagen der Staat mit eingebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also doch nicht alles den Eltern auf die Schulter laden. Find ich gut die Sinneswandlung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (17. März 2009)

FSK18 würde nix bringen,wie anfangs schon jemand gesagt hat! 

Die monatlichen Gebühren per GTC sollten abgeschafft werden. jedes Kind kann sich so´n ding im MM kaufen.
Wenn die Gebühren nur per Kreditkarte gezahlt werden könnten, wärs wesentlich leichter für die Eltern einzugreifen, auch wenn sie sich mit den von Blizz eingefügten Zeitbeschränkungen nicht auskennen. 
Und für alle 18jährigen ist es ein Leichtes an ne Kreditkarte zu kommen,gibts inzwischen bei amazon...


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Demokratie, wer wählt den "diesen" Politiker? genau wir selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach und die Politiker wählen immer genau das was wir (die Mehrheit) wollen?
Ich würde behaupten das ist eine sehr naive Sichtweise.


----------



## Noob0815-2 (17. März 2009)

Also ich würde es gut finden... sry 

1. sind dann nicht soviele kiddy im spiel mit ey digga lol usw. 

2. in meinen umfeld spielen viele wow (verschiedene altersklassen von 14 bis 40 ) (ich auch) und die vernachlässigen die schule, arbeit und freunde...

viele verlieren den bezug was wichtiger ist die zocken lieber als zu lernen noten werden schlechter, sozialer kontakt wird schlechter. (ich merk das ja auch manchmal wenn ich meine zockphase bekomme ^^ dann vernachlässige ich auch einige sachen, aber gott sei dank hält die bei mir nicht immer so lange.)

bei einem war das mal soweit das er fast keine ausbildung anfangen wollte weil er lieber wow spielen wollte...
und sowas geht garnicht.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> Ach und die Politiker wählen immer genau das was wir (die Mehrheit) wollen?
> Ich würde behaupten das ist eine sehr naive Sichtweise.


Nein, aber warum wählen wir Sie dan nicht wieder ab? Weil wir es insgeheim doch gut finden *hihi*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bzw die meisten von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ja, aber du hast nicht das Recht zu sagen "Ach liebes Jugendamt ich will überhaupt nicht das ihr vorbei kommt", die kommen dan einfach mit der Polizei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenns erstmal soweit kommt, dann ist es aber schon sehr gravierend. Ich kenne genug Beispiele, in denen es besser gewesen wäre, wenn sie es so gemacht hätten und es nicht getan haben... Wo nehmen sie denn da ihre Verantwortung ernst? Auf den Staat können wir uns nicht wirklich verlassen, also müssen wir Eltern selbst ran... Und das müssen diese Eltern erstmal begreifen, die es noch nicht tun. Freunde und Bekannte sind da natürlich auch gefragt wenn sie merken, dass etwas falsch läuft. Nicht gleich mit Drohungen sondern mit Hilfestellungen. Und zwar solche Hilfestellungen, die man erst gar nicht als solche erkennt.. Einfach da sein und helfen, damit wäre schon vielen Eltern geholfen. Aber heute guckt doch jeder nur noch auf sich...



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ich finde du triffst das mit den Indikatoren schon realtiv auf den Punkt, aber wenn jeder in der Gesellschaft säuft und raucht, dan kann man seinem Kind noch soviel Gutes vorleben, einen Teil der Gesellschaft nimmt es trotzdem mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber man kann eindämmen... Was wäre denn, wenn ich jetzt selbst noch saufen würde? Dann hätte mein Kind das richtige Vorbild und sieht es als richtig an... Man kann nur das lernen, dass man kennt... Wenn ich etwas nicht kenne, kann ich es nicht wahrnehmen und weiterleben... Das mit dem weiterleben hängt dann natürlich auch vom Individuum ab... Nehm ich das jetzt an oder will ich lieber den anderen Weg gehen... 

Aber nu sind wir wirklich komplett OFF TOPIC und wir sollten mit dieser Diskussion entweder wo anders weitermachen oder aufhören.

LG
Myri


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Demokratie, wer wählt den "diesen" Politiker? genau wir selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja es Stand Krebs oder Pest zur Wahl.


Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ja, weniger Spieler unter 18, oder kannst du was gegenteiliges Beweisen? Selbst wenn wir nur wenige dadurch abhalten können einen Shooter zu spielen hat es schon den Zweck erfüllt.



Glaube ich nicht oder kannst du gegenteiliges beweisen?




Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ach jetzt ist auf einmal in deinen Aussagen der Staat mit eingebunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was die Erziehung im sinne von Aufklärung/Schädlichen Einflüssen usw angeht sehe ich nur die Eltern, da hatt der staat nichts verloren. Ich hab auch nirgends behauptet das die einrichtungen schlecht sind, wobei das Schulsystem schwer verkorkst ist.


----------



## Stampeete (17. März 2009)

Die Idee ist jedenfalls gut, wenn jemand ne Petition in auftrag gibt unterschreibe ich blind!
Alle MMORPG´s ab 18 Jahren. Wenn jemand meint seine Zeit in ein MMORPG investieren zu wollen ist das natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, allerdings sollten Kinder so etwas nicht alleine für sich entscheiden dürfen.
Die Eltern stehen in der Verantwortung, aber selbstverständlich auch der Staat bzw die Behörden (unsere Gesellschaft halt) müssen da etwas tun. Niemand, absolut Niemand kann mir erzählen das es für einen 12Jährigen in irgendeiner Art und Weise förderlich ist wenn er WOW (oder jedes andere MMORPG) spielt! Ob es für einen Erwachsenen förderlich ist sei dahin gestellt, allerdings kann der sicherlich anders damit umgehen.


----------



## Kaladial (17. März 2009)

....


----------



## hellspy (17. März 2009)

also wenn man sich die Diskussion hier durchließt, wäre es wohl gar keine so schlechte idee.


----------



## koolt (17. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 wär cool, dann gäbe es nicht mehr so viel flamende und spammende Kinder. Und weniger Ninjalooter.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Naja es Stand Krebs oder Pest zur Wahl.


(du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber, warum machen wir nicht aus Pest und Krebs, Erdbeer und Kirsche?
Also warum fügen wir uns als Gesellschaft diesem Schicksal immer das kleiner Übel zu wählen?
Ich denke eher das es uns doch gut gefällt und wir nur zu viel heulen, ich meine uns mangelt es an nichts, jeder kann sich ein Auto kaufen, jeder kann hat eine eigene Wohnung/Haus, muss nicht Hungern und und und...
Wenn man bedankt das 5 Mrd. Menschen kein Zusagng zu sauberem Trinkwasser haben geht es uns doch sehr gut..



> Glaube ich nicht oder kannst du gegenteiliges beweisen?


Nein, aber Sinnlos wirds wohl nicht gemacht worden sein, auch wenn es trotzdem noch Spieler unter 18 gibt.


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das es uns doch gut gefällt und wir nur zu viel heulen, ich meine uns mangelt es an nichts, jeder kann sich ein Auto kaufen, jeder kann hat eine eigene Wohnung/Haus, muss nicht Hungern und und und...


Jeder sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Kaladial (17. März 2009)

moin

ich hab jetzt natürlich keine 13 seiten komentare gelesen als ka ob es schon gesagt wurd...

meine meinung zu dem thema ist ganz klar: 
diese sogenannten experten suchen nen schuldigen, 
da man das fernsehn aber nicht dafür verantwortlich machen kann (daran verdieht der staat ja viel zu viel geld) 
und drogen wie alkohol in dem zusammenhang nicht ziehen gehn sie auf ein medium los, welches sie anscheinend nicht verstehen und was 
extrem schwer zu kontrollieren ist ... unser geliebtes inet ... bzw halt computer... 

ich bin der meinung das diese "experten" durchweg keinen plan haben von dem was sie da eigentlich reden 
wenn man sich die leute im tv anguckt wie alt sind die denn ? doch zum großen teil über 50... 

natürlich es gibt auch leute die in diesem alter plan von pcs usw haben, aber das sind meiner meinung nach 100% nicht diese seltsamen anzugträger die ein spiel nach dem anderen verurteilen ... 

jeder der ein bisschen drüber nachdenkt müsste eigentlich zu dem schluss kommen das das medium fernsehn viel schlimmer ist als die computer spiele ... 
ständig labern die was von wegen: ja weil in den spielen alles so real dargestellt wird... sorry aber schauen wir uns doch ma im tv um ... filme wie saw / hannibal / scream / urban legends ... sorry aber dort werden live und in farbe gezeigt wie leute erstochen zerhackt und soweiter werden ... 

ich hab nix gegen die filme aber wie kann es sein das solche filme am samstag vormittag als wieholung laufen ... 
vom sex im tv mal ganz abgesehn ... wie kommen solche seltsamen experten auf die idee das so nen simples spiel wie cs wo 90 % der chars gleich aussehn, wo die graphik nicht halb ans normale leben ran kommen einen so extremen einfluss haben können ? 

ja es ist richtig dort wird gezeigt wie man leute umbringt , aber sorry das wird in jedem billigen b-movie doch auch... 
nur das es in filmen doch viel realistischer ist ... 

aber mal abgesehn davon wo was wie gezeigt wird, bin ich immer noch der meinung das dieser ganze kram nichts damit zu tun hat... 
so wie der letzte typ aussah könnt ich drauf wetten das er in der schule gemobbt wurde, kenne das aus eigener erfahrung ... 
wo bleiben denn da die fragen an die eltern wieso sie sich nicht drum gekümmert haben ? 
wieso konnte der sohn überhaupt an die waffe gelangen ?
wieso wird die schuld immer auf die computerspiele geschoben ? cs / wow / far cry2 

sorry aber ich find diese typen mit ihreren einschätzungen einfach für doof ... 
die hatten keine lust richtig zu untersuchen also nehmen sie sich nen pc spiel das passt dann schon ... 
hat ja auch bei den letzten amokläufen geklappt ... 

[ironie an]von daher: @ nächster attentäter: wärst du so nett vorn weg nen brief zu schreiben wo du die wahren gründe aufschreibst und erklärst das es net die pc-games waren ?[ironie aus]

so reicht zu dem thema ... 
Kala


----------



## FroggyStyle (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ach jetzt ist auf einmal in deinen Aussagen der Staat mit eingebunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Verantwortung der Eltern auf den Staat abschieben? Wohl eher nicht!!! Der Staat kann nur unterstützend wirken. Die Erziehung liegt bei den Eltern. Ein Lehrer kann nicht eingreifen, wenn ein Schüler zu Hause 8-10 vor dem PC hockt, egal ob WOW, CS oder FIFA.

Wenn der Staat die Erziehung übernehmen soll, haben wir so "nette" Einrichtungen, wie die Pioniere, FDJ oder im extremen die HJ, und das will wohl keiner. Auch wenn in diesen Einrichtungen die Computersüchtigen gegen 0 tendieren würden...

Ob ein Kind in der Lage ist, sich selbst zu beschäftigen ohne sich medial berieseln zu lassen, entscheidet sich in den ersten 2-3 Jahren seinesLebens. Wenn da die Eltern schon kein "Bock" haben, sich "richtig" umdas Kind zu kümmern,wird es später vor der  Glotze oder am PC rumgammeln...


----------



## zenturionzi (17. März 2009)

Ich fände es ne geile Sache WoW ab 18 dann gäbe es weniger Kiddis im Spiel die en nur Müll Spammen im Chat


----------



## Naphea (17. März 2009)

In der ehemaligen DDR gab es auch alles, was man wollte (man musste sich NUR anpassen).
Wenn es so weitergeht, mit sinnlosen Vorschriften, Altersbeschränkungen und Verboten, haben wir bald wieder eine Diktatur.

Mit Demokratie hat dieser Staat schon lange nichts mehr zu tun ...

soweit erstmal

greets


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Nein, aber warum wählen wir Sie dan nicht wieder ab? Weil wir es insgeheim doch gut finden *hihi*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warte? In welchem Land lebst du? Und was muß man tun um die Staatsbürgerschaft zu erlangen?

Ich erklär mal wieso:

Ich lebe in Deutschland und zur Wahl hab ich die bekannten Parteien und kleinere Parteien die es wegen der Mindestgrenze eh nicht in den Bundestag schaffen. Jede Partei hat ihr Wahlprogramm. Das sind mehrere Punkte.

Meist komm ich dann bei einer großen Partei auf 10 von 20 Punkten die mir zusagen und bei der Anderen auf 8/20 also wähle ich dann nicht meinen Favouriten sondern das kleinere Übel.

Denen ist das dann auch egal, dass sie in 10 Punkten nicht mit mir übereinstimmen und solange sie gewählt sind, werden sich mich auch nicht mehr fragen! Interessant bin ich genau für den Zeitpunkt vor der Wahl!

Also wo muß ich mich jetzt hinbewerben?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. März 2009)

pfeiffer wie er leibt und lebt^^


----------



## Kubus1987 (17. März 2009)

Für < 18-jährige gibt es doch speziell eigene (auch reg frequentierte) Internetplatformen, siehe Gaia- oder Hello Kitty Online. Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass jeder WoW-Account der mit unter 18 registriert ist sofort gegen einen HKO-Account getauscht werden sollte, das waren nur Beispiele.

Ich wär aber dafür, erstens zur Unterstützung ohnmächtiger Eltern, die mit ansehen müssen wie Ihre Sprößlinge ihr Leben nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, zweitens ganz egoistisch zum eigenen Wohle, nämlich dem verbessern der Community.

Obwohl, ich glaube sobald die Minderjährigen weg sind wird dann meine eigene Altersgruppe an den Pranger gestellt, und ganz am Ende stellt sich raus es sind schon immer die Retner gewesen die Beleidigungen in /2 schreiben^^


----------



## headbud (17. März 2009)

ich hab langsam satt das für jeden mist gleich die gamer dran glauben müssen,hab ich mir schon gedacht das nach dem amoklauf wieder was kommt.


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2009)

ich spiele auch mit über 18 auf dieser Toggo-Seite xD
Man sollte lieber Server abgrenzen. Hier eine Spielwiese, da eine Kneipe - fertig =)


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warte? In welchem Land lebst du? Und was muß man tun um die Staatsbürgerschaft zu erlangen?
> 
> Ich erklär mal wieso:
> 
> ...


Mach deine eigene Partei auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit deinen Favorisierten 20 Partethemen, vielleicht findest ja 20 Mio Deutsche die dich unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht, sorry das ist Demokratie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
95% der Deutschen, passen Ihre Ziele Ihren Möglichkeiten an, anstatt Ihre Möglichkeiten Ihren Zielen anzupassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetzt sind wir richtig OT, über das Thema könnte man sich ja echt tot reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celissa (17. März 2009)

hahaha

selten doof gelacht aber wow ab 18 was sag ich jetzt meiner tochter?

hey süsse du bist keine 18 verkauf dein wow weil es so genannte idioten auf der welt wollen?

boah sowas bescheuertes echt wenn kinder wow zocken wollen, kaufen es die eltern oder freunde oma ect. und zocken es auch 


ich finde wenn die eltern ne übersicht haben wie lange die kinder zocken is es doch alles harmlos oda?

und so wie hier gesagt wird weniger heulen spam ect. meine tochter gerade ma 11 zockt sehr gerne wow nur die meisten in der gilde wussten garnet wie alt sie wirklich war als sie dann mal sagte des sie erst 11 jahre ist haben die meisten nen hut gezogen und meinten sowas respecktes und anständiges gibts nich oft 

also leutz net alle kinder sind gleich ^^ 
wär ja schlimm wenn wir erwachsen auch so wären (alle gleich)


aber zum thema zurück  lööööööööööl 

ab morgen sollte man sich dann nen pflaster am kopp machen wo drauf steht ich spiele ein online game also bitte um rücksicht da ich sonst austicke


oda wie stelln die sich des vor?

was sagt ein spiel zum menschen aus? ich zocke seid fast 14 jahren am pc und hab weder krankheiten noch irgendwelche koppkrankheiten aber 
eigentlich müsste ich ja auch scho halb tot sein wegen spielsucht ect.

löl die welt von heut versteht wohl niemand mehr 

grüße ^^


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Celissa schrieb:


> hahaha
> 
> selten doof gelacht aber wow ab 18 was sag ich jetzt meiner tochter?
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich mir deine Rethorik so betrachte kann ich fast nicht glauben das du eine Tochter hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid - ich finde deinen Standpunkt zynisch und sehr stark vereinfachend.



Ich bitte Dich! Das war weder das eine noch das andere - zumal, wenn Du nicht mal eine Begründung für Deine Annahmen lieferst.



> Was woanders funktioniert muß bei uns noch lange nicht funktionieren.



Weil die Deutschen auch so eine total unterschiedliche Mentalität und Kultur wie die Schweizer, Holländer, Österreicher oder gar den Schweden haben? Oder warum sollte eine Abschaffung kultureller Zensur hier nicht funktionieren? 



> Eltern, die bereit sind sich ihrer Verantwortung zu stellen werden meist nur belächelt (das erfahre ich jeden Tag am eigenen Leib). Das hat was mit der Gesellschaft und der Wahrnehmung von Familie und Kindern zu tun. Deshalb werden diese freilassenden Rezepte hier auch nicht ohne weiteres funktionieren. Außerdem gibt es dazu auch Gegenbeispiele --->> z.B. USA / Waffengesetz / Gewalt



Zum einen hat Deine "Eltern-Verantwortung" nichts mit dem aufgeworfenen Thema zu tun (schon gar nicht, daß andere irgendwas belächeln), zum anderen war hier nicht von den USA, irgendeiner Utopie oder sonstwas die Rede - sondern von der Realität in anderen EU-Staaten. Meine zynische und naive Betrachtungsweise funktioniert offenbar in den gerade real stattfindenden Nachbarländern. Warum also nicht hier, auch wenn Dich dann Leute belächeln?



> Eine Liberalisierung bestimmter Bereiche, bedeutet ja nicht das die Auswüchse dann auf einmal wie von Geisterhand verschwinden. Diese Idee ist doch wohl mehr als naiv. Dies kann nur dann funktionieren, wenn so etwas lange gewachsen ist.



Daß "Auswüchse" (was immer das in Deiner Betrachtungsweise sind) verschwinden verlangt niemand. Es ist nur so, daß diese Auswüchse woanders gar nicht in dem Maße da sind, obwohl wir hier im Gegensatz zu anderen EU-Ländern eine eher strikte "Kultur-Zensur" fahren. Man könnte ja fast auf den Gedanken kommen, daß wir hier ganz andere Ursachen verantwortlich machen müßten, die ganz und gar nicht mit "Killerspielen" u. a. zusammenhängen - zumal andere Länder mit völlig unverkrampftem Umgang mit diesen Medien weniger soziologische Probleme als wir haben. Eventuell könnte man sogar versuchen, genau diese Ursachen auszumerzen, bevor man überhaupt Zeit und Energie verschleudert, sich mit Symptombekämpfung herumzuplagen, die sich eventuell gar als "vernachlässigbare Randerscheinungen" erweisen?


----------



## Kofineas (17. März 2009)

mir egal, lasse doch ich bin achtzehn und das piel kann halt süchtigmachen wie alles andere auch..dann sollten aber auch neben eben wow, zigaretten und alkohol fernsehn und co auch erst ab 18 sein


----------



## Ambushed (17. März 2009)

also ich bin dafür!!! WOW bitte ab 18!!!


----------



## Dietziboy (17. März 2009)

Ich glaube auch dass die jetzt nur durch den Amoklauf auf das Thema gekommen sind.. aber das bedeutet nicht gleich dass die Idee völliger Schwachsinn ist. Ich muss sagen dass ich in letzter Zeit über einige Quests richtig schockiert war (ich bin 20), wer nen dk angefangen hat weiß wovon ich spreche, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob solche Inhalte für 12-Jährige geeignet sind. Zumindest würde ich eine Altersbeschränkung ab 16 gutheißen. Zwar sieht man nicht wirklich viel Blut, aber dass es darum nicht geht sollte inzwischen jeder kapiert haben. Wenn man aus jemandem Informationen rausfoltern soll, dieser lässt Schmerzensschreie ertönen und fleht um sein Leben, und wenn dieser Jemand dann nachgibt tötet man ihn trotzdem... klar, solche Quests sind eher die Ausnahme und nicht essentiell für das Spielgeschehen, aber manchmal frage ich mich doch ob die Leute die Computerspielen Altersbeschränkungen verpassen sich alle Quests angesehen haben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Mach deine eigene Partei auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steht ja jedem frei da gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Mit deinen Favorisierten 20 Partethemen, vielleicht findest ja 20 Mio Deutsche die dich unterstützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine Demokratie kann nur funktionieren wenn alle die Wahlberechtigt sind die gleiche Wissensbasis und Verständnis haben und wenn das erfüllt wäre bräuchte man keine Wahlen sondern würde in einer Perfekten Gesellschaft leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele wählen ja völlig unwissend was die jeweilige Partei überhaupt macht bzw wählen das was Freunde/Bekannte/Eltern wählen. Da sie einfach keine Lust/Zeit haben sich mit Politikthemen zu beschäftigen. Der Mensch will halt erst etwas ändern wenn es richtig Schmerzt.



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> 95% der Deutschen, passen Ihre Ziele Ihren Möglichkeiten an, anstatt Ihre Möglichkeiten Ihren Zielen anzupassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zustimm*


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich! Das war weder das eine noch das andere - zumal, wenn Du nicht mal eine Begründung für Deine Annahmen lieferst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind aber auch das mit abstand größte europäische Land, Schweizer, Holländer, Schweden? Wieviele Einwohner haben den diese Länder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Holland gute 20 Mio. Schweden an die 7, Schweiz 5 Mio.
Bei unserer Größe muss man schon Differnezieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was in kleinen überschaubaren Gesellschaften funktioniert, funktioniert bei großen unüberschaubaren Gesellschaften nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt Blizz lässt sich 300.000 Member entgehen????
> Außerdem spielen in Deutschland ca. 600.000...
> 300.000x13=3.900000
> Du glaubst doch net echt das Blizz auf fast 4 Miliarden Euro im Monat verzichtet?!



immer diese Milchmädchenrechnung. Gehen wir mal NUR von diesen 4 Millionen aus, würde die hälfte davon für die umsatzsteuer drauf gehen, Gehälter, Miete/Strom für Serverfarmen etc pp. macht unterm Strich bei 13 Millionen Membern zwar ne andere Bilanz aber auf die Paar kröten nicht an und selbst wenn : Was Verboten ist macht am meisten Spaß.

Es würde keinem Interessieren das WoW ab 18 ist na und dann spielen die Jüngeren es erstrecht weil es ja ab 18 ist.

Punkt 2 wurde schon oft erwähnt es kommt auf das Geistige alter an.

Punkt 3. Wenn es nach dem "Suchtpotenzial geht" müsste man für alles auf der Welt ein hinweisschild machen mit der Warnung "ACHTUNG Macht Süchtig!" 

Das würde zu nichts führen. Und Im Speziell aktuellen fall wird ja zum Glück und zu recht gegen den Vater ermittelt. 

Deutschland hat zwar eines der Strengsten Waffengesetze Weltweit doch auch wenn ich mir jetzt den Hass einiger Hobbyschützen hier auferlegen Bin, haben Waffen meiner Meinung nach NICHTS aber auch garnichts zu hause Verloren. 

Ok Waffe im Waffensafe getrennt von Monition aufbewahren is ja alles schön und gut aber was ist wenn der Sohn/Tochter weis wo der Scharnkschlüssel ist oder wenn der Hoppyschütze gar selber austickt?

Dann ist das gejammer wieder Groß.

bis dann


----------



## FroggyStyle (17. März 2009)

Kubus1987 schrieb:


> Ich wär aber dafür, erstens zur Unterstützung ohnmächtiger Eltern, die mit ansehen müssen wie Ihre Sprößlinge ihr Leben nicht auf die Reihe kriegen^



Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine ohnmächtigen Eltern vorstellen. Stecker raus, PC raus, Fernseher raus, fertig. Sowar es damals bei mir, wenn ich was verbockt hab, so ists jetzt bei meinen Neffen. PC im Wohnzimmer = Kontrolle der Eltern. So werd ichs in ein paar Jahren auch bei meinen Kindern machen. Wer sich an Regeln hält, bekommt mehr Freiheiten! Anders herum gibts Sanktionen. Und wenn man sich wirklich mit seinen Kindern beschäftigen/auseinandersetzen will, findet man auch einen gemeinsamen Nenner!


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine ohnmächtigen Eltern vorstellen. Stecker raus, PC raus, Fernseher raus, fertig. Sowar es damals bei mir, wenn ich was verbockt hab, so ists jetzt bei meinen Neffen. PC im Wohnzimmer = Kontrolle der Eltern. So werd ichs in ein paar Jahren auch bei meinen Kindern machen. Wer sich an Regeln hält, bekommt mehr Freiheiten! Anders herum gibts Sanktionen. Und wenn man sich wirklich mit seinen Kindern beschäftigen/auseinandersetzen will, findet man auch einen gemeinsamen Nenner!


Es gibt halt Menschen die nicht so denken wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die denken halt mal komplett um 180° anders.
Die brauchen halt Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir deine Rethorik so betrachte kann ich fast nicht glauben das du eine Tochter hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum?

Weil sie ein gutes Verhältnis mit ihrer Tochter hat? 

Indikator für eine gute Eltern-KinderBeziehung ist für mich wenn das Kind einem Dritten sagt, dass es zu seinen Eltern geht wenn es irgendwelche Probleme hat.

Und das nicht nur sagt, weil die Eltern hintendran stehen.

Eltern müssen erstmal für sich selbst ein Rechtsbewußtsein haben damit sie es den Kindern weitervermitteln können. Dann muß man Kindern auch mal was erlauben oder bei einem Verbot, ihnen sagen warum sie es nicht dürfen und da zähl ich "weil es ab 18 ist" nicht drunter!

Das vermittelt schlicht den Eindruck man wäre zu klein dafür später darf man das dann. Wie bei der Achterbahn im Vergnügunspark aber der eigentlich Sinn, z.B. Gesundheitsschädlich sonstwas kommt bei "zu Jung!" nicht rüber.

Übrigens vermittelst du mir den Eindruck du bist in der Politik tätig, eventuell in irgend nem Gemeinderat? Und versuchst hier zu erklären:

Politiker sind Übermenschen, nur sie wissen was gut für euch ist! Macht euch frei von dem Joch der eigenen Meinung und folgt dem Licht in der Form von Gesetzen.......


----------



## Kardas100 (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm es gibt 13mil. wow spieler auf der ganzen welt und es sind bestimmt keine 5mil. in deutschland, es wird ja nur davon geredet das wow in deutschland ab 18 jahren freigegeben wird was ich auch sehr befühworte.
Blizzard kann da garnichts dran machen wenn der die deutsche regierung sagt so wow ist ab 18 jahren, es gibt genug spiele entwickler die spiele herstellen und dann sagt die deutse regierung sry bei uns darft du das spiel nicht verkaufen also hat diser hersteller mit seinem produkt pech und so wird es auch mit wow werden.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auch das mit abstand größte europäische Land, Schweizer, Holländer, Schweden? Wieviele Einwohner haben den diese Länder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst also, wenn die Einwohnerschaft auf mehrere Nationen (nehmen wir ruhig noch Kanada dazu) verteilt ist, bräuchte sie plötzlich neue Gesetze bzw. Normen? Das halte ich für ein ziemlich starkes Gerücht. In holländischen Großstädten wird kein merklich anderes gesellschaftliches Klima wie das unsere vorherrschen. Erst im Mikrokosmos wie z. B. Schulen zeigt sich der Unterschied. Warum kann eine kleine Gesellschaft für eine sorgsame Kindbetreuung in den Schulen aufkommen, während die große Form das nicht kann? Haben wir zuviel Einwohner, als das wir genügend Sozial-Pädagogen hätten, weswegen wir händeringend nach solchen Kräften suchen? Oder sieht die Lage nicht eher so aus, daß wir nicht bereit sind, mehr Geld dort zu investieren, wo es bitter nötig wäre? 

Seit Jahren herrscht Bildungsnotstand in Schulen. Es interessiert keinen ausser einer Handvoll besorgter Eltern.
Seit Jahren haben wir happige Studiengebühren, die weniger Studiensäumer als Begabte aus weniger betuchten Schichten vom Studieren abhalten.
Seit Jahren fehlen uns Ausbildungsplätze _mit Zukunft_ (damit meine ich nicht den Bäcker, der drei Jahre lang eine billige Aushilfskraft sucht, um sie dann in die Arbeitslosigkeit oder in die Teilzeitjobfirma zu entlassen).
Seit Jahren haben wir Menschen, die neben ihrem Vollzeit-Job noch ALGII kassieren, obwohl sie jeden Tag ihren Mann / Frau stehen.

Kein Geld dafür. Die Sozialkostenbezieher rechnen wir großzügig ein; geht nicht anders.

Seit ein paar Monaten wissen wir, daß ein paar sehr, sehr weich fallende Vollidioten riesige Scheiße gebaut haben.

Da müssen wir unbedingt Geld reinbuttern! Koste es, was es wolle! Das Geld haben wir ja!

Polemisch? Mit Sicherheit! Traurige Realität? Ebenfalls!


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. März 2009)

FroggyStyle, so wurde ich damals auch erzogen, doch das Problem an der sache ist doch das der Fernseher der "Moderne Babysitter" ist und unsere Sprösslinge mit jenen welchen "Erzogen " werden (soweit man das erziehung nennen kann). 

Siehe MTV Generation:  Star xy trägt Nike Schuhe und ne Puma Jacke und  Sohneman wird von den anderen Gemobbt weil er nur Klamotten von C&A und Deichmann hat, dass war damals so und ist leider heute noch so. 

Darufhin distanziert sich das Kind und irgendwann kommt es zum Supergau, aber das ist nicht das Thema.


----------



## Hárku (17. März 2009)

Find ich gut so lg kann net sein das kinder ab 12 geld bezahlen für ein game solln sie durchbringen
Und der sucht factor is einfach zu groß


----------



## TheArea51 (17. März 2009)

Finde es Super wenn WoW endlich mal ab 18 gemacht wird!

Dann verschwinden Hoffentlich die ganzen Kiddies mal hier!


----------



## Mightyskull (17. März 2009)

ich will wow ab 18 und mit mehr blut

a besten so wie in mortal kombat


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du meinst also, wenn die Einwohnerschaft auf mehrere Nationen (nehmen wir ruhig noch Kanada dazu) verteilt ist, bräuchte sie plötzlich neue Gesetze bzw. Normen? Das halte ich für ein ziemlich starkes Gerücht. In holländischen Großstädten wird kein merklich anderes gesellschaftliches Klima wie das unsere vorherrschen. Erst im Mikrokosmos wie z. B. Schulen zeigt sich der Unterschied. Warum kann eine kleine Gesellschaft für eine sorgsame Kindbetreuung in den Schulen aufkommen, während die große Form das nicht kann? Haben wir zuviel Einwohner, als das wir genügend Sozial-Pädagogen hätten, weswegen wir händeringend nach solchen Kräften suchen? Oder sieht die Lage nicht eher so aus, daß wir nicht bereit sind, mehr Geld dort zu investieren, wo es bitter nötig wäre?


Mal bissel Erdkunde, Kanada 2. Größtes Land der Erde aber nur 30 Mio. Einwohner, große kulturelle unterschiede aufgrund der Distanz und der Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die einen Bundesländer Sprechen Englisch die anderen Französisch. Große Autonomie in Ihrem föderalistischen System, gute Einwandererpolitik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deutschland sieht da schon anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also im Grunde nicht vergleichbar.
Die Lage sieht so aus, dass wir nicht bereit sind mehr Geld zu investieren, weil durch eine große Gesellschaft der gesellschaftliche Druck ungemnein größer ist, als bei kleinen.
Elbogengesellschaft im Allgmeinen genannt, was kümmern mich die anderen, das hast du in diesen Ländern halt nicht, bei uns ist dies aber auch noch besonders stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## Teradas (17. März 2009)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Ich rege mich über sowas nich mehr auf.
> Dieser Christian Pfeiffer hat doch keine Ahnung von dem was er redet.


/sign


----------



## Crowser19 (17. März 2009)

Ach diese kack politik nasen die haben doch kein Plan die sollten sich nen hobby suchen..


----------



## Teradas (17. März 2009)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Finde es Super wenn WoW endlich mal ab 18 gemacht wird!
> 
> Dann verschwinden Hoffentlich die ganzen Kiddies mal hier!


Kiddies?
Du weisst aber selber das,das teilweise auch Erwachsene sind oder?
Ich bin selbst erst 12.
Und bin in dem Sinne kein "Kiddie".
Wenn mich in WoW Leute nach dem Alter fragen und ich 12 sage,meinen die meisten "ne jetzt mal wirklich"
Du kannst nicht NUR die Spieler unter 18 als "Kiddies" bezeichnen.
Aber sicherlich sind es viele unter 18.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (17. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Kiddies?
> Du weisst aber selber das,das teilweise auch Erwachsene sind oder?
> Ich bin selbst erst 12.
> Und bin in dem Sinne kein "Kiddie".
> ...




Mit einem hast du absoult recht. Es gibt auch unter den Erwachsenen sehr viele "Kiddies". Zumindest verhalten sie sich so. Ich hab schon oft mit Minderjährigen zusammen gespielt, was ich vorher selten wusste. Die haben sich echt ganz anders verhalten, als man es dem Alter vielleicht zuordnen möchte. Ich glaube nicht, dass alle unter 18 automatisch als "Kiddies" einzuordnen sind.
WoW ab 18...wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf? Wenn man danach geht, findet sich gewiss an vielen Spielen ein Kritikpunkt. Doch auf alles gleich mit einem Jugendverbot zu reagieren, kann auch keine Lösung sein.
Irre gibts in allen Altersklassen. Egal ob "Erwachsene" oder "Kiddies". Alles andere ist für mich auch Sache der Eltern, entsprechend zu reagieren und das Spielen einzuschränken.


----------



## Teradas (17. März 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Mit einem hast du absoult recht. Es gibt auch unter den Erwachsenen sehr viele "Kiddies". Zumindest verhalten sie sich so. Ich hab schon oft mit Minderjährigen zusammen gespielt, was ich vorher selten wusste. Die haben sich echt ganz anders verhalten, als man es dem Alter vielleicht zuordnen möchte. Ich glaube nicht, dass alle unter 18 automatisch als "Kiddies" einzuordnen sind.
> WoW ab 18...wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf? Wenn man danach geht, findet sich gewiss an vielen Spielen ein Kritikpunkt. Doch auf alles gleich mit einem Jugendverbot zu reagieren, kann auch keine Lösung sein.
> Irre gibts in allen Altersklassen. Egal ob "Erwachsene" oder "Kiddies". Alles andere ist für mich auch Sache der Eltern, entsprechend zu reagieren und das Spielen einzuschränken.


Genau meine Rede . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Mal bissel Erdkunde, Kanada 2. Größtes Land der Erde aber nur 30 Mio. Einwohner, große kulturelle unterschiede aufgrund der Distanz und der Geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber natürlich: Warum sind alle Köpfe der Welt nicht sofort darauf gekommen, daß es nur an der dichten Bevölkerung einer Nation liegt? Da können wir uns Größenvergleiche der Großstädte selbstverständlich sparen: Es ist gar nicht mal so wichtig, wie viele Leute sich da auf einem kleinen Teil zusammenknubbeln; es liegt nur in der Bevölkerungsmenge!

Das solltest Du Soziologen und Pädagogen erzählen. So einfach! Nur in der Bevölkerungsmenge! Wunder Dich nicht, wenn die Dich hochkantig 'rauswerfen!



> Die Lage sieht so aus, dass wir nicht bereit sind mehr Geld zu investieren, weil durch eine große Gesellschaft der gesellschaftliche Druck ungemnein größer ist, als bei kleinen.
> Elbogengesellschaft im Allgmeinen genannt, was kümmern mich die anderen, das hast du in diesen Ländern halt nicht, bei uns ist dies aber auch noch besonders stark ausgeprägt.



Die Lage sieht so aus, daß andere Länder durchaus besser umverteilen können und dort investieren, wo es wichtig ist. Es liegt z. B. nicht an der Größe der Gesellschaft, daß es Ärzte gibt, die durchschnittlich mehr Patienten behandeln, mehr Stunden im Einsatz sind und schlechter bezahlt werden als in Nachbarstaaten. Es liegt einfach und simpel darin begründet, daß dort mehr Geld in die Krankenversorgung gesteckt wird. Und merkwürdigerweise zieht sich das bei uns durch so ziemlich jeden ausgebildeten Beruf - weil man es einerseits versäumt, die Leute ordentlich auszubilden als auch ordentlich zu bezahlen. 

Warum wandern unsere Ärzte ab? Mag es daran liegen, daß sie eine Pauschale für jeden Kassenpatienten in Höhe von 35 Euro bekommen, in der sämtliche Grundleistungen für einen Kassenpatienten wie Beratung, Untersuchung etc. _pro Quartal_ bereits abgedeckt werden müssen?

Selbst Rußland hat mehr Schulpsychologen pro Schüler als Deutschland aufzubieten. Das ist nicht einfach mit einer "Überbevölkerung" zu erklären. Irgendwas läuft gewaltig falsch innerhalb der eine Gesellschaft verbindenden Strukturen - und gemobbte, deprimierte Schüler mit Schußwaffen in greifbarer Nähe dank Pappis Nachtschrank sind nur ein Symptom. Eine Herraufsetzung von Altersfreigaben bzw. Verbot mag ein paar der "Auslöser" (sofern sie tatsächlich einer sind) entschärfen; die Ursachen sind damit noch lange nicht vom Tisch. Nur die vermeintlichen "Auslöser" wechseln.


----------



## Sylvvia (17. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Weil die Deutschen auch so eine total unterschiedliche Mentalität und Kultur wie die Schweizer, Holländer, Österreicher oder gar den Schweden haben? Oder warum sollte eine Abschaffung kultureller Zensur hier nicht funktionieren?


Genau so ist es wohl. Es ist in Deutschland offensichtlich so, das eine große Ordnungshörigkeit vorhanden ist. Dies ist keine Kopfsache, sondern über Jahrhunderte gewachsen. Die kulturelle und politische Geschichte bestimmt nun mal den IST-Stand eines Volkes. Hast du selbst Kinder ?? Dann versuche es mal mit deinem Rezept - nimm alle Verbote weg und sieh, was dabei rauskommt. Das ist genau das, was passiert wenn du hier von heute auf morgen alle Verbote betreffend des Jugendschutzes wegnimmst. Warum brauchen denn diese so fortschrittlichen Niederländer dann zum Beispiel Tempo 100 auf den Autobahnen ... oder in den nordischen Ländern eine so restriktive Alkoholpolitik ??? Also, irgendwie ist deine Argumentation nicht ganz stimmig. Jedes Land hat da wahrscheinlich seine Eigenheiten und auf die muß der Gesetzgeber auch achten. 
Genausowenig nützlich ist es den Zustrand der Schulen zu beklagen ... Na klar du hast 100% Recht - das Schulsystem bzw. die gesamte soziale Infrastruktur läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig ... aber ich sehe nicht, das sich dieses Manko innerhalb allerkürzester Zeit abstellen läßt und selbst wenn würde es mindestens 10 weitere Jahre dauern, bis sich eine kulturelle Auswirkung zeigen würde. Warum ist denn teilweise das finnische Schulsystem so sehr viel besser ?? Geh mal z.B. im Ruhrgebiet in eine beliebige Grundschule .... dann weist du auf Anhieb, mit welchen Problemen die Schulen zu kämpfen haben. 
Na ja - ist komplett offtopic .... ich hör lieber auf


----------



## psychomuffin (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Genausowenig nützlich ist es den Zustrand der Schulen zu beklagen ... Na klar du hast 100% Recht - das Schulsystem bzw. die gesamte soziale Infrastruktur läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig ... aber ich sehe nicht, das sich dieses Manko innerhalb allerkürzester Zeit abstellen läßt und selbst wenn würde es mindestens 10 weitere Jahre dauern, bis sich eine kulturelle Auswirkung zeigen würde. Warum ist denn teilweise das finnische Schulsystem so sehr viel besser ?? Geh mal z.B. im Ruhrgebiet in eine beliebige Grundschule .... dann weist du auf Anhieb, mit welchen Problemen die Schulen zu kämpfen haben.



Also lässt du es lieber so wie es ist als jetzt etwas zu bewegen, was dann möglicherweise erst in 10 Jahren Wirkung zeigt, aber dann wenigstens mal was verändert!

ach und zu der Sache mit der Ordnungshörigkeit... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram-Experiment
Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Deepender (17. März 2009)

mir wäre es latte, und ich denke aber auch nicht das es was dran regelt.... wer... WER hat bitte noch keine verbotenen sachen gezockt oder geschaut, udn wer hält sich an die begrenzung, die eltern kaufen es dann halt , oder der dicke große bruder mit warzen im gesicht wie ein warzenschwein, weil er auch 20 stunden am tag davor hängt.......

also WENN es soweit kommen sollte, werde ich lachen, wie dumm deutschland jetzt wirklich wird.......


----------



## Belgor (17. März 2009)

Also das Onlinespiele nicht süchtig machen kann man ja jetzt auch nicht sagen. Ich denke ein großer Prozentsatz der sich als nicht süchtig bezeichnet, will nur nicht eingestehen, das er süchtig ist. Die Reaktion darauf sind dann etwas lauter als sonst. Ein Beispiel ist z.B wenn jemand sagt "Ich sitze 8 und mehr Stunden vor dem PC, aber ich bin nicht süchtig". Wenn Leute ihre Arbeit verlieren oder die Ehe in die Brüche geht, sagt man sich immer "Das kann mir nicht passieren", aber stimmt das auch ? Gerade wenn man noch in die Schule geht lässt man viel schleifen und kann in einem Onlinerollenspiel untergehen. Ok nicht jeder, der es spiel geht darin unter, aber wir sind ja nicht alle gleich. Ich hab auch mit 15 meinen ersten PC bekommen und habe dadurch gerademal den Hauptschulabschluss und keine Ausbildung bekommen, weil ich Tag für Tag vor dem PC hing und gezockt habe. Im nachhinein tut mir das sehr Leid und ich denke das es viele Leute gibt denen es genauso ergangen ist wie mir. Ein Bekannter von mir hat seinen Eltern vorn Kopf gehauen weil die den Router ausgesteckt haben und im Internet findet man meisst noch krassere Beispiele. Andere widerum haben es schulisch geschafft und alles so bekommen wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Ich finde nur gerade um Bereich U18 sollte man besonders vorsichtig sein gerade auch als Eltern. Das meine Kinder WoW spielen finde ich nicht schlimm, nur man muss es ihnen in massen erlauben. Man kann sein ganzen Leben damit verbauen. Und ich rede nun nicht nur von WoW, sondern von allen Spielen allgemein. Gibt ja auch Leute die spielen 8+ Stunden Ego-Shooter oder Strategiespiele und auch das sind Sachen die süchtig machen "können" nicht müssen. Gibt Leute die sind Spielautomatensüchtig, gestehen es sich aber nicht ein und werfen all Ihr Geld in die Dinger. Heutzutage gibt es eben Computer und das Internet und man kann sowas eben nicht mehr wegdenken. Gibt positive Sachen und negative, das ist das ganze Leben so. Ich spiele immer noch WoW, aber nicht mehr so wie in meinen Glanzzeiten. Und als es WoW nocht nicht gab hab ich anderen Onlinespiele gespielt. Man muss sich eben Grenzen setzen, was teilweise schwer ist, aber man sollte an sein Leben denken und nicht an das in einem Onlinerollenspiel.


----------



## Merlok (17. März 2009)

Der deutsche Kulturrat hat jetzt auch ein über 100 Seiten langes pdf veröffentlicht. Darin beschäftigen sich die Kollegen auch mit Computerspielen. Ob Sie sinnig oder unsinnig sind, suchtgefährdend, ob Gewaltspiele Kulturgut sind etc..

Titel: Streitfall Computerspiele: Computerspiele zwischen kultureller Bildung, Kunstfreiheit und Jugendschutz
http://www.kulturrat.de/dokumente/streitfa...puterspiele.pdf


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Genau so ist es wohl. Es ist in Deutschland offensichtlich so, das eine große Ordnungshörigkeit vorhanden ist. Dies ist keine Kopfsache, sondern über Jahrhunderte gewachsen. Die kulturelle und politische Geschichte bestimmt nun mal den IST-Stand eines Volkes. Hast du selbst Kinder ??



Das unsinnige dritte Argument: "Hab Du erst mal Kinder, dann siehst Du das anders!" (Weniger rational? Nur noch von Emotionen und dumpfen Gedankensplittern bestimmt?)



> Dann versuche es mal mit deinem Rezept - nimm alle Verbote weg und sieh, was dabei rauskommt. Das ist genau das, was passiert wenn du hier von heute auf morgen alle Verbote betreffend des Jugendschutzes wegnimmst. Warum brauchen denn diese so fortschrittlichen Niederländer dann zum Beispiel Tempo 100 auf den Autobahnen ... oder in den nordischen Ländern eine so restriktive Alkoholpolitik ??? Also, irgendwie ist deine Argumentation nicht ganz stimmig. Jedes Land hat da wahrscheinlich seine Eigenheiten und auf die muß der Gesetzgeber auch achten.



Du magst nun mal die Dinge, die den Jugendschutz in medialer Hinsicht betreffen, aufzählen:

a) Pornos
b) Gewaltvideos
c) Videospiele

Drei von den Dingern da oben werden durch das Internet umgangen. Jeden Tag. Dauernd. Verbote werden genau diese drei Dinger noch interessanter machen! Da kannst Du auch das I-Net abschalten. Selbst in meiner Kindheit war es kein Problem, an diese drei Dinge heranzukommen (Baujahr 1969)! FTP existiert ebenso wie Leerspeichermedien. Und wenn sich die Jugendlichen nach Abschaltung des I-Nets wieder wie zu meiner Zeit in Computer-Clubs treffen, um genau alle oben angemerkten Medien auszutauschen - sie werden es tun; sie werden es auf dem Schulhof verbreiten und außer Geld und Zeit ist nichts in dieses Gesetz geflossen.

Das war schon in den 80'ern so. Das ist heute noch so. Das wird in der Zukunft nicht anders sein. 

Was passiert, wenn man diese drei Dinge durch staatliche Verbote einzugrenzen versucht? Nix? Realistische Einschätzung! Und von nichts anderem als der medialen bzw. kulturellen Einschränkung habe ich jemals hier in diesem Thread gesprochen; da kannst Du Dir meine Postings fusselig suchen und noch so absurde Vergleiche mit irgendwelchen genetisch-vererbten Merkmalen anstellen.


----------



## Assor (17. März 2009)

Wenn sich solche Menschen mal mehr mit Rauchen und Alkohol unter Jugendliche beschäftigen würden ...


----------



## Azerother Abendpost (17. März 2009)

Wie die *Azerother Abendpost* bereits berichtete, kündigte Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64) als Leiter des *“Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V.“* (*KFN*) bereits Anfang diesen Jahres an, eine *Studie* mit 44.610 befragten Schülerinnen und Schülern neunter Klassen zu veröffentlichen, die belege, dass *World of Warcraft* ein Computerspielsucht erzeugendes Onlinerollenspiel sei.

Im Zuge der enormen medialen Aufmerksamkeit, die der Amoklauf am 11. März 2009 in Winnenden mit sich brachte, tritt nun Pfeiffer ebenfalls in die Öffentlichkeit. Er publizierte gestern auf der Homepage des *KFN* eine zweiseitige Schrift, die sich gezielt an die *Jugendministerkonferenz* (*JMK*) richtet. Die Konferenz findet dieses Jahr am *04./05. Juni* im Rathaus des Vorsitzlandes Bremen statt. Als Vorsitzende wird die Senatorin für Arbeit, Frauen, Gesundheit, Jugend und Soziales des Landes Bremen, Ingelore Rosenkötter fungieren.

In dieser *Schrift* stellt Pfeiffer *fünf Thesen* auf, mit denen er die Forderungen nach einer nachträglichen Anhebung der USK-Bewertung von *World of Warcraft* von 12 auf 18 Jahre untermauert.

(Die *Azerother Abendpost* berichtete bereits *hier* ausführlich im *buffed.de*-Forum!)

Angesichts der Brisanz und Dringlichkeit des Themas, erlaubt sich die Redaktion der *Azerother Abendpost*, diese *fünf Thesen* im vollständigen Wortlaut wiederzugeben:



> 1. Mit der für das Online-Spiel „World of Warcraft“ (WoW) geltenden Alterseinstufung „ab 12“ verbreitet der Staat gegenwärtig an die Eltern von 12- bis 18-Jährigen eine Botschaft, die aus unserer Sicht nicht mehr verantwortbar ist. Allein die Tatsache, dass 15-jährige männliche WoW-Spieler mit diesem Spiel im Durchschnitt pro Tag 3,9 Stunden verbringen und damit hoch gerechnet pro Jahr mehr Zeit in WoW investieren als in ihren gesamten Schulunterricht, ist völlig unakzeptabel. Hinzu kommt das von uns aufgezeigte Risiko, eine Abhängigkeit von WoW zu entwickeln. Die Eltern müssen deshalb über die Medien und die Schulen erfahren, welche Konsequenzen es hat, wenn sie im Vertrauen auf die bisherige Alterseinstufung ihrem Kind dieses Spiel schenken oder ihm erlauben, dass es die Nutzung des Spiels mit eigenem Taschengeld finanziert.
> 
> 2. Die Jugendministerkonferenz ist aufgefordert, im Regelwerk zur Alterseinstufung von Computerspielen der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis Rechnung zu tragen, dass bestimmte Spiele durch ihre Struktur und ihr Belohnungssystem das Risiko für die Entstehung einer Computerspielabhängigkeit deutlich erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Der vollständige Schriftsatz ist auf der Homepage des *KFN* als pdf-Datei zu finden.


Nach Einschätzung der *Azerother Abendpost* wird es im „Super-Wahljahr 2009“ tatsächlich zu einer bundespolitischen Debatte kommen. Einer Debatte, die als Ergebnis mit der Reformierung der *USK* beginnen und letztlich der Heraufsetzung der bisherigen USK-Bewertung für *World of Warcraft* von 12 auf 18 Jahre münden wird.

Um der daraus resultierenden Kriminalisierung zehntausender minderjähriger *World of Warcraft*-Spieler entgegen zu wirken, sollte bereits jetzt der Widerstand beginnen!

Diesen Widerstand gab es bereits im wilhelminische Deutschland, in dem der sogenannte „Schundkampf“ wütete. Der Begriff „Schmutz und Schund“ wurde zum geflügelten Wort und führte von Mitte der 1920er bis Mitte der 1930er Jahre zum „Schmutz- und Schundgesetz“. Kaum war die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus vorbei, schwang sich der damalige CSU-Generalsekretär Franz Josef Strauß 1949 auf, erneut ein *„Bundesgesetz gegen Schmutz und Schund“* zu fordern.
Auch eine Persönlichkeit wie Erich Kästner konnte die Einführung des „Gesetz[es] über die Verbreitung jugendgefährdender Schriften“ (GjS) nicht verhindern.

Doch Erich Kästner prägte 1950 vor dem Deutschen Bundestag einen sehr schlauen Satz, der noch heute seine Gültigkeit hat:



> „Wenn’s schon nicht gelingt, die tatsächlichen Probleme zu lösen, die Arbeitslosigkeit, die Flüchtlingsfrage, die Steuerreform, dann löst man geschwind ein Scheinproblem. Hokuspokus – endlich ein Gesetz! Endlich ist die Jugend gerettet! Endlich können sich die armen Kleinen am Kiosk keine Aktphotos mehr kaufen und bringen das Geld zur Sparkasse.“



Als lebte Kästner 2009!

Wenn es schon nicht gelingt, die tatsächlichen Probleme zu lösen, die Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise, die Arbeitslosigkeit, die demographische Vergreisung, dann löst man geschwind ein Scheinproblem. Hokuspokus – endlich ein Gesetz! Endlich ist die Jugend gerettet! Endlich können die armen Kleinen keine Ego-Shooter oder Suchtspiele mehr kaufen und bringen das Geld zur Sparkasse.

Wer dennoch Widerstand leisten möchte gegen die irregeleiteten Interessen eines einzelnen Kriminologen, der sollte sich spätestens jetzt organisieren.

Kinder, Jugendliche und ihre Eltern sollten Artikel 8 des deutschen Grundgesetzes in Anspruch nehmen:
_„Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.“_

Die *Jugendministerkonferenz* am 04. und 05. Juni 2009 im Bremer Rathaus ist sicherlich eine Gelegenheit, die wahrgenommen werden muss!

Die *Azerother Abendpost* wird weiter für euch berichten.

_*G*ame *o*n!_​
Quellen:*
http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/fb108.pdf
http://www.kfn.de/home.htm
http://www.soziales.bremen.de
http://www.usk.de/index.htm
http://parapluie.de/archiv/unkultur/schund
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmutz-_und_Schundgesetz
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/17/17203/1.html
http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/gg_01.html
http://www.regine-pfeiffer.de/
*

*Edit 1*: Mittlerweile ist auf der Homepage des *KFN* eine weitere pdf-Datei veröffentlicht worden. Sie stammt von einer ehemaligen Lehrerin, der *Studiendirektorin a.D. Regine Pfeiffer*. Die Ehefrau des Kriminologen stellt u.a. mit einer in Fantasy-Schrift gehaltenen und mit einem offiziellen *World of Warcraft*-Logo versehenen Graphik dar, wie die Suchtwirkung des Glücksspiels *World of Warcraft* zustande kommt.

*Edit 2*: Vor wenigen Minuten wurde auf der Homepage des *KFN* ein weiterer *Forschungsbericht* veröffentlicht: _"Jugendliche in Deutschland als Opfer und Täter von Gewalt"_. Offenbar hat man 'auf Winnenden gewartet', um diese Studien zu publizieren und in diesem speziellen gesellschaftlichen und politischen Klima die Moral- und Gesetzesvorstellungen Herrn Pfeiffers und des *KFN* zu manifestieren.




> *„Computerspiele sind Kulturgüter, das gilt für die guten wie für die schlechten.“*


 Olaf Zimmermann, Geschäftsführer *Deutscher Kulturrat*, 2008.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. März 2009)

Es ist doch ganz einfach die Ursache liegt in der natur des Menschen warum wir sind Tiere
und Süchte gibt es verdammt viele es gibt Leute die sind Arbeitssüchtig Adrenalinsüchtig Telefonsüchtig und und und 

es liegt einfach in unserer Natur der Mensch will jagen er will den Erfolg u da wir nicht mehr durch Dschungel streifen (es sei den wir sind y-Promis die mal Aufmerksamkeit brauchen) um zu jagen suchen wir Ersatz und das hat jede Große Epoche hinter sich. In der Antike waren es die Gladiatorenkämpfe im Mittelalter die Eroberungen in der Neuzeit die Hexenverfolgungen in der Renaissance die künstlerischen Erfolge u der Sturz von Königen später die Jagd nach dem Gold in Amerika was später schlimmer war sind die Personenkulte durch die einige der Schlimmsten Diktaturen entstanden sind. Im Kalten Krieg war es die jagd gegen die Kommis o Kapitalisten wo auch viele regelrecht süchtig danach waren und dann war das zu Ende u der Mensch sucht andere Möglichkeiten um seinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen sei es in einem Spiel oder in der Wirtschaft um mehr Geld zumachen als andere ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ich frage mich was schlimmer ist 100.000 Leuten die Arbeitsplätze wegzunehmen damit man noch mehr Geld machen kann o naja das lass ich lieber im Raum stehen.

Also zur Lösung des Problems alle Leute unter 18 haben Eltern u die sind glaube Verantwortlich für die Erziehung u wenn die Eltern lieber ihre Ruhe haben wollen in dem sie ihre Kids vor dem PC o Fernseher abstellen frage ich mich wer dafür verantwortlich das sie Eltern geworden sind


----------



## (-Ragman-) (17. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 bringt leider nur wenig, denn die meißten "Kinder" die sich auch dementsprechend verhalten sind meißt weit über 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ein Eignungstest für die Internetbenutzung wäre sinnvoll. Quasi ein Führerschein. Ich bin eigentlich kein Kotrollfreak, aber hier ist es wirklich sinnvoll. Kinder unter 18 Jahren haben im Internet imho eh nichts zu suchen, da es dort keine wirksamen Mechanismen gibt unsere Kids vor Inhalten zu schützen die nicht für sie gedacht sind.

Mein Vorschlag: Die komplette Benutzung des Internet erst ab 18! Und dazu noch eine nachvollziehbare ID für jeden Benutzer, damit Verstöße auch rechtliche Folgen haben. Bedauerlich das es sowas geben muss, aber man sieht ja was ohne passiert.


----------



## Freaking (17. März 2009)

1. WoW hat einen großén suchtfaktor....das ist bewiesen
2. ich wäre da nicht abgeneigt ein WoW ab 18 einzuführen...dann gibts keine 12 jährigen kiddies mehr die nur flamen etc...und es gäbe keinen namen mehr wie:
(als druide) moonshadow, miraculix
(als schurke) nightkiller, shadowwalker, silentkillaa
(als dk) Ârtás, Fireblade, Darkreaper
also sowas ist auch schlimm^^
aber viele labern da echt müll über wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (17. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach die Ursache liegt in der natur des Menschen warum wir sind Tiere
> und Süchte gibt es verdammt viele es gibt Leute die sind Arbeitssüchtig Adrenalinsüchtig Telefonsüchtig und und und
> 
> es liegt einfach in unserer Natur der Mensch will jagen er will den Erfolg u da wir nicht mehr durch Dschungel streifen (es sei den wir sind y-Promis die mal Aufmerksamkeit brauchen) um zu jagen suchen wir Ersatz und das hat jede Große Epoche hinter sich. In der Antike waren es die Gladiatorenkämpfe im Mittelalter die Eroberungen in der Neuzeit die Hexenverfolgungen in der Renaissance die künstlerischen Erfolge u der Sturz von Königen später die Jagd nach dem Gold in Amerika was später schlimmer war sind die Personenkulte durch die einige der Schlimmsten Diktaturen entstanden sind. Im Kalten Krieg war es die jagd gegen die Kommis o Kapitalisten wo auch viele regelrecht süchtig danach waren und dann war das zu Ende u der Mensch sucht andere Möglichkeiten um seinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen sei es in einem Spiel oder in der Wirtschaft um mehr Geld zumachen als andere ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ich frage mich was schlimmer ist 100.000 Leuten die Arbeitsplätze wegzunehmen damit man noch mehr Geld machen kann o naja das lass ich lieber im Raum stehen.
> ...





*auf dem Boden lieg vor lachen* ......lol, genau wegen solcher Beiträge muss der Führerschein für das Internet her.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. März 2009)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> *auf dem Boden lieg vor lachen* ......lol, genau wegen solcher Beiträge muss der Führerschein für das Internet her.




nur mal gut das ich 29 bin u ich genau weiß das du diesen Beitrag nicht verstanden hast

Sucht ist ein Problem u das Problem ist nicht dadurch zubekämpfen die Suchtmittel zubekämpfen sondern die Suchtursache


----------



## Turismo (17. März 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> grad wenn es ab 18 wäre glaube ich das es auch noch ein "paar" mehr "kiddies" spielen.
> Den: "ei ich spiel wow das ist ab 18"




Du hast keine Ahnung du kiddy


----------



## Stonecloud (17. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> nur mal gut das ich 29 bin u ich genau weiß das du diesen Beitrag nicht verstanden hast
> 
> Sucht ist ein Problem u das Problem ist nicht dadurch zubekämpfen die Suchtmittel zubekämpfen sondern die Suchtursache



Also ich bin auch 29 und wenn du schon ohne Satzzeichen schreibst, bzw. diese nur mal pro Forma machst, dann lass das mit dem Groß-und Kleinschreiben bitte auch mal weg. Deine Beiträge sind sehr schwierig zu lesen und da die Lesekultur ja liede rimmer mehr abnimmt, wird auch icht jeder deinen Beitrag verstehen.

Ach ja und geschichtliche bz. politische Ereignisse wie den Kalten Krieg einfach auf den Jagdtreib des Menschen zu reduzieren ist wohl etwas einfach, findest du nicht? Abgesehen davon das der Jagdtreib aus unserer gesellschaft schon längst rausevolutioniert ist. Denn wir bekommen das Essen ja quasi vor die Haustür gestellt. 

Und dieser andere Vergleich, das es schlimmer sei 100.000 leuten den Arbeitsplatz wegzunehmen als.. ( das lasse ich mal dahingestellt). 
Es ist immer schlimmer auch nur EINEN Menschen zu töten als alles andere. Sry aber solche Aussagen zeugen von Dummheit. Was wenn es DICH bei einem Amoklauf erwischt hätte? oder diene Frau? oder dein Kind? Einen Job findet man wieder aber ein Leben?

Und als Pädagoge sage ich nur so viel dazu Computerspiele sind ein Baustein auf dem Weg zu einem möglichen Amoklauf nicht aber die Ursache.
Und jeder der bei klarem verstand ist wird auch wiessen, dass sie wie alle Genusmittel süchtig machen können. UNd diese Resonanz hier im Forum auf das Therma zeigt ja schon das einige Leute Angst um "Spielzeug" haben und sich deshalb nun laut wehren müssen. 

Ich möchte hier noch anmerken, dass es meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt, das Spiel frei ab 18 Jahren zu machen aber eine bessere Kontrolle, was Jugendliche spielen wäre angebracht, es würde ja schon reichen wenn sich Eltern mal mit ihren Kindern über ihre Interessen und Hobbys unterhalten, ihnen zeigen dass sie ihre Wünsche ernst nehmen und dann Regeln aufstellen, die den richtigen Umgang mit Meiden und omputerspielen festlegen.


----------



## Rietze (17. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Also ich finds total dumm soll man lieber counterstrike und den müll VERBIETEN


Ganz genau, CS ist doch Tausendmal schlimmer oder andere MMO´s, WoW ist im gegensatz zu anderen nochnicht mal so hart^^
Es gibt auch Schutz gegen Sucht, z.B. Spielzeiteinstellungen von den Eltern...

Nur weil manche wirklich die Schule schwänzen umzu spielen und nichts anderes machen können, müssen wir leiden...

Aber die Regierung wollte schon immer die Welt nach einem Amoklauf ändern und es ist aus Geldgründen nichts passiert, und bei der Wirtschaftslage wird die es sich 3mal überlegen


WoW ab 15/16 würde ich dennoch befürworten, da die meisten Spieler in dieser Altersklasse sind und die anderen 12 & 13 Jährigen wirklich meistens "Kiddies" sind, aber mit Ausnahmen...


MfG Unfassbar


----------



## Rietze (17. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Also ich finds total dumm soll man lieber counterstrike und den müll VERBIETEN


Ganz genau, CS ist doch Tausendmal schlimmer oder andere MMO´s, WoW ist im gegensatz zu anderen nochnicht mal so hart^^
Es gibt auch Schutz gegen Sucht, z.B. Spielzeiteinstellungen von den Eltern...

Nur weil manche wirklich die Schule schwänzen umzu spielen und nichts anderes machen können, müssen wir leiden...

Aber die Regierung wollte schon immer die Welt nach einem Amoklauf ändern und es ist aus Geldgründen nichts passiert, und bei der Wirtschaftslage wird die es sich 3mal überlegen


WoW ab 15/16 würde ich dennoch befürworten, da die meisten Spieler in dieser Altersklasse sind und die anderen 12 & 13 Jährigen wirklich meistens "Kiddies" sind, aber mit Ausnahmen...


MfG Unfassbar


----------



## Merlok (17. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung du kiddy


Das glaube ich kaum. Denn seine Aussage stimmt!

Alles was verboten ist, ist nunmal reizvoll/reizvoller.


----------



## BTTony (17. März 2009)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier noch anmerken, dass es meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt, das Spiel frei ab 18 Jahren zu machen aber eine bessere Kontrolle, was Jugendliche spielen wäre angebracht, es würde ja schon reichen wenn sich Eltern mal mit ihren Kindern über ihre Interessen und Hobbys unterhalten, ihnen zeigen dass sie ihre Wünsche ernst nehmen und dann Regeln aufstellen, die den richtigen Umgang mit Meiden und omputerspielen festlegen.


Da du ja sagst, du bist Pädagoge, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben, dass die meisten Eltern sich nicht derart bemühen. Und bei einem solchen Thema muss dann der Staat eingreifen. Ob ein FSK18 hilft weiß ich nicht. 

Zu demjenigen, der hier die ganze Zeit irgenwelche Länder als Vergleich ranzieht:
Norwegen hat Oslo und als zweigrößte Stadt Trojndheim. Da wohnen 200.000 Einwohner. Die werden wohl kaum die Probleme einer BRD haben. Nur so als Beispiel. Man kann Nationen nicht über einen Kamm scheren UND es kommt sehr wohl auch auf die Größe einer Nation an.

Aber das hat relativ wenig damit zu tun, ob Wow ein gesteigertes Maß an Suchtpotential hat. Und bzgl. eines besseren Jugendschutzes. Denn ein suchthervorrufendes Spiel hat selbst bei intakten Familien etc. ein größeres Gefahrenpotential. Und ich sage es wieder: Wow macht süchtiger als so ziemlich alle Spiele sonst. (Erst recht bei den Globalplayern der Spiele) Da kommen CS oder Fifa nicht mit.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (17. März 2009)

Hoffentlich wird das auch durchgesetzt. Wird Zeit das die Kiddies verschwinden, diese frechen Säcke ! AB 18 incomming !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentres (17. März 2009)

Es ist schon schade, wie sich einige Leute hier zu kleinen Diktatoren aufschwingen und Verbote fordern oder begrüßen, die das Eigentum ihrer Mitmenschen vernichten oder zensieren wollen.

Alleine was ich mir so teilweise von *Lord_Defiler* durchlese stimmt mich nachdenklich.
Offenbar fühlen sich einige Personen dazu bestimmt, anderen ihren Tagesablauf oder ihre Lebenseinstellung zu diktieren.
Seine Freizeit kann wohl jeder selbst mit den Aktivitäten verbringen, die er interessant findet. Solange er dabei niemanden (außer sich selbst) gefährdet.
Aber offenbar wünschen sich einige einen Einheitsbrei und wollen jegliche Individualität im Keim ersticken.

Wie wäre es mit:
Kind 1 - 999 spielt ab sofort 4h Fußball.
Kind 1000 - 1999 spielt ab sofort 3h Klavier.
Kind 2000 - 2999  liest ab sofort 5h Bellestristik.
Spätestens mit 18 Jahren muss man einen Partner des anderen Geschlechts haben.
Ja, am besten noch jeden ettiketieren, damit man im Geschäft weis, welche Unterhaltungsgegenstände er laut Meinung der Gesellschaft erwerben darf und welche für ihn verboten sind.

Aber nun gut, es hat sich bisher meistens gezeigt, dass solchen Leute kaum entgegenzuwirken ist.
Die beste Methode war stets, sie zu ignorieren.

Aus persönlicher Sicht ist mir eine Altersbeschränkung von WoW relativ egal. Ich bin 21.
Aber wie schon beim Rauchverbot, freu ich mich darauf, wie unser Leben weiter reglementiert, eingeschränkt und überwacht wird.

So far, Xen


----------



## Astiria (17. März 2009)

"Mädchen spielen weniger"

Lol sicher... ich zocke viieeeeeel mehr als mein Freund und unsere Freunde zusammen^^

Zum Thema: Endet wie das tolle "Raucherverbot" in Deutschland, haha. Macht euch keine Sorgen, Zensierung heute und morgen stimmen die Verbote mit den Gesetzen nicht mehr überein ---> Zensierung aufgehoben

Einfach lächerlich, wenn ein 10 Jähriger will, kommt er an jedes Spiel, Film usw., welche Eltern interessiert es heut noch was ihr Kinder so treiben. Da hätte man im Urschleim schon anfangen müssen und nicht jetzt, weil wieder mal einer von Millionen Jugendlichen die PC Games zocken Amok gelaufen ist.

Rechtschreibfehler verschönern das Gesamtbild...

Grüße


----------



## Lord_Defiler (17. März 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Es ist schon schade, wie sich einige Leute hier zu kleinen Diktatoren aufschwingen und Verbote fordern oder begrüßen, die das Eigentum ihrer Mitmenschen vernichten oder zensieren wollen.
> 
> Alleine was ich mir so teilweise von *Lord_Defiler* durchlese stimmt mich nachdenklich.
> Offenbar fühlen sich einige Personen dazu bestimmt, anderen ihren Tagesablauf oder ihre Lebenseinstellung zu diktieren.
> ...


Bissel weit am Ziel vorbei, hier Leute die ganz sachlich Argumentieren als Diktator abzustempeln.
Das was du da schreibst habe ich, für meinen Teil, in keinster weise gefordert, nur einen besseren Schutz für "Kinder" die einer potentiellen Sucht ausgesetzt sind, das hat in keinster weise mit Diktatur zu tun.
Denk bitte da nochmal drüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (17. März 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> FroggyStyle, so wurde ich damals auch erzogen, doch das Problem an der sache ist doch das der Fernseher der "Moderne Babysitter" ist und unsere Sprösslinge mit jenen welchen "Erzogen " werden (soweit man das erziehung nennen kann).
> 
> Siehe MTV Generation:  Star xy trägt Nike Schuhe und ne Puma Jacke und  Sohneman wird von den anderen Gemobbt weil er nur Klamotten von C&A und Deichmann hat, dass war damals so und ist leider heute noch so.
> 
> Darufhin distanziert sich das Kind und irgendwann kommt es zum Supergau, aber das ist nicht das Thema.



Ich sage ja, dass Eltern sich mit ihren Kindern auseinandersetzen sollen. Das schließt mit ein,dass sie eben nicht vor den Fernseher oder PC abgeschoben werden. Das ist die Pflicht der Eltern, nicht aufgabe von Kindergärten oder Schulen. 
Mobbing ist hart, aber auch hier können/sollen Eltern eine Basis schaffen, die das Selbstwertgefühl des Kindes auch ohne Nike und Puma aufbauen und stärken. So ein Kind wird nicht Opfer von Mobbing, weil es darüber steht. Und wenn ein Kind Stärke beweist, werden auch die anderen Kinder zurückstecken. 
Zum "Supergau" kommt es nur, wenn die betroffene Person absolut keinen Halt in der Gesellschaft mehr findet. Das sind nicht nur mobbende Kinder, ignorante Lehrer sondern eben auch karrieresüchtige Eltern mit Statussymbolen noch und nöcher, die aber keine Ahnung/Interesse haben, was ihr Kind wirklich fühlt. Eltern, die zuhören wollen, werden auch teilhaben am Leben ihrer Kinder.


----------



## Darussios (17. März 2009)

Mädchen spielen weniger...
Zu dieser Aussage sag ich mal nix.
Ich kenne selber in WoW 2 Spielerinnen die sind sehr oft on teilweise öfter als Ich.

Diese Aussage alleine beweist schon, dass der Mann keine Ahnung hat.

Mfg


----------



## smutje (17. März 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> [...]
> Seine Freizeit kann wohl jeder selbst mit den Aktivitäten verbringen, die er interessant findet. Solange er dabei niemanden (außer sich selbst) gefährdet.
> [...]
> Aber wie schon beim Rauchverbot, freu ich mich darauf, wie unser Leben weiter reglementiert, eingeschränkt und überwacht wird.
> ...



Du hast Dein Rauchverbotbeispiel bereits zu Beginn selber entkräftet! Das Rauchverbot eignet sich überhaupt nicht, um über ungerechtfertigte Eingriffe des Staates in das Privatleben der Bürger zu klagen!





Darussios schrieb:


> Mädchen spielen weniger...
> Zu dieser Aussage sag ich mal nix.
> Ich kenne selber in WoW 2 Spielerinnen die sind sehr oft on teilweise öfter als Ich.
> 
> ...




... diese Aussage beweist NICHTS. So sehr ich mich ebenfalls über den Herrn aus Hannover aufregen könnte, muss ich Dir leider sagen, dass Deine Anekdötchen von irgendwelchen Einzelfällen die Aussagekraft eine Wahlprognose auf Grundlage einer Befragung im Kindergarten haben ... 
solange man Du keine glaubwürdige Studie mit hinreichender Grundgesamtheit durchgeführt hast, solltest Du mit dem Wort Beweis etwas vorsichtiger umgehen.

Was ich nicht beweisen kann und trotzdem wage zu behaupten ist, dass ich mir (bei allem was man schon gehört oder selbst gesehen hat bezüglich der "Ehrlichkeit" im Umgang mit Datenmaterial)
durchaus vorstellen kann, dass Herr Pfeiffer sich den ein oder anderen Sachverhalt zurechtschönt - aber das ist reine Spekulation!


----------



## Podi1 (17. März 2009)

also mir sollst recht sein...

endlich weg mit den kiddys.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (17. März 2009)

/dafür

Zwar nich unbedingt mit der Begründung aber egal.

Und am besten noch nen Idiotentest durch GMs wenn jemand mehrmals negativ aufgefallen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Leider sind längst nicht alle die man getrost als kiddies bezeichnen kann wirklich kinder)


----------



## Danro (17. März 2009)

Naja will ja nix sagen aber Anarchi ist Chaos wenn Deutschland zu etwas wird dann eher zu einem Überwachungsstaat der den Menschen vorschreibt was sie zu tun haben


----------



## Shurycain (17. März 2009)

Das genau wie bei den Kippen, zuerst für 16, und jetz für 18.

Und hats was gebracht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shury


----------



## Shurycain (17. März 2009)

Podi schrieb:


> also mir sollst recht sein...
> 
> endlich weg mit den kiddys.....
> 
> ...



ZOMFG OH lolol  l2p du nappl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (17. März 2009)

Podi schrieb:


> also mir sollst recht sein...
> 
> endlich weg mit den kiddys.....
> 
> ...




und nur um uns das zu sagen hast du dich angemeldet...das hättest du dir auch sparne können oder ?.....


 ich persöhnlich denke  das sich das doch nicht dursetzten wird ich gebe selber zu das ich gelegendlich doch ein wenig (extrem) zu viel zocke  aber solange  meine noten nich absacken sehe ich da kein proplem und ich spiel auch nicht unter der woche bis ihn die nacht rein  nebenbei ich treffe mich immer noch regelmäsig mit meinen freunden ich würde neben bei auch nie auf die idee kommen die schule zu schwänzen  und das Wow einen zum amokläufer macht glaube ich erst wenn ich nen kerl in ner plattenrüstung sehe der mit ner axt durch die stat rent und nach allys schreit die sich zum kampf stehlen. Von daher  denke ich mal das sich das in ein paar wochen wieder verliert....

mfg das schicksal


Ps: rechtschreib fehler sind beabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (17. März 2009)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Das genau wie bei den Kippen, zuerst für 16, und jetz für 18.
> 
> Und hats was gebracht ?
> 
> ...



Nix, ich bekomm immer noch Kippen wenn ich will.
Ich bekomme auch härteren Alkohol als Bier, interessiert sich auch keiner für.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. März 2009)

Astiria schrieb:


> Von daher  denke ich mal das sich das in ein paar wochen wieder verliert....
> 
> mfg das schicksal



Es ist Wahlkampfzeit, das sagt doch wohl alles oder?


----------



## firerone (17. März 2009)

Also ich hab sogar mal von so ner kranken Story gehört, dass sie WoW desshalb ab 18 machen wollen, weil angeblich der Ingame Genuss von Alkohol auf den davor sitzenden Soieler überträgt und so die Gefahr bestünde, dass dieser Alkoholsüchtig wird ... Oo
oO DAS IST DOCH TOTAL KRANK UND AN DEN HAARSPITZEN HERANGEZOGEN Oo

Ich meine ist klar ... ich saufe immer nen Fass Wein, wenn ich selbiges mit meinem Nachtelf mache XDD

Die werden WoW NIEMALS ab 18 machen, wenn Blizzard dort nicht irgendwelche kopfabreiß.Szenen und überlste Bluteffekte einbauen würde, mit denen sie zumindest mich als Spieler verlieren würden ... ich denke viele andere auch ...

Grüße Fire


----------



## DasWolti (17. März 2009)

Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass die Kids zu lange und zuviel spielen, sondern dass sich Ihre Eltern nicht die Bohne dafür interessieren, was und wieviel ihre Kinder Spielen. Der PC wird zum Babysitter, und jetzt sollen WoW und andere dafür herhalten. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Eltern sich tatsächlich damit auseinander setzen und bei Minderjährigen durch die im Spiel vorhandenen Möglichkeiten die Spielzeit begrenzen, damit es nicht zu einer Beeinträchigung im sozialen Leben kommt. Dafür sind diese Funktionen ja implementiert.


----------



## HansOtto (18. März 2009)

Ich würde es absolut begrüßen, am besten jedes Spiel außer Lernspiele ab 18 machen, damit die Kids auch mal wieder aus dem Haus gehen und nicht nur vor dem PC sitzen, gleiches würde ich auch mit dem Fernsehen tun!


----------



## Bengram (18. März 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Mädchen spielen weniger...
> Zu dieser Aussage sag ich mal nix.
> Ich kenne selber in WoW 2 Spielerinnen die sind sehr oft on teilweise öfter als Ich.
> 
> ...



Und wie viele Jungs kennst du, die öfter on sind als du? bestimmt mehr als mädchen.


----------



## Redis (18. März 2009)

... xD

könnt mich sofort damit anfreunden... :>


----------



## LoLTroll (18. März 2009)

Ich denke, einige überschätzen hier die Macht von Blizzard Entertainment ganz massiv.

Sollte es wirklich soweit kommen, dass WoW die Bewertung "Keine Jungendfreigabe" erhält, kann Blizzard GENAU 2 Dinge tun:

- Sich beugen und die Leute weiter spielen lassen, die es dürfen (wobei es hier schon mit gefälschten Accountdaten schwierig wird)
- Zumindest die dt. Server abschalten (wobei dafür ist Deutschland immer noch ein zu großer Markt)

Selbst als Activion Blizzard besitzt die Firma keinerlei Druckmittel gegen die Bundesregierung. Es wird nichts wirtschaftlich wichtiges produziert/importiert und es werden kaum Steuern gezahlt, da der Hauptsitz in Paris liegt.


----------



## Lamatard (18. März 2009)

Wie schon Gelegentlich hier erwähnt, fehlt mir bei dieser Disskusion die Veranwortung der Eltern.
Es scheint vielen egal zu sein was und wiel ange ihre Kinder vorm PC machen. Statt sich mit den Kindern 
auseinander zu setzten, diese auf Leben vorzubereiten, versauen Sie die Zukunft ihrer Kinder, indem Sie
nichts tun. Ich denke ein Spiel ab 18 frei zugeben, ändert nur was an den Symptomen, nicht an der gesellschaftlichen
Ursache. Dann müßte man Computer spielen generell erst ab 18 frei geben. Glücksspiel, Suchtgefahr und so.
Solche Sachen werden immer wieder dann hoch gekocht wenn irgendwas passiert ist, was die Medien beschäftigt.
Damit es dann Leute gibt die "anscheinend" was dagegen machen wollen, damit die Eltern beruhigt sind.
Nein den Eltern sollten Strafen drohen, rechtliche Konsequenzen haben, wenn Sie Ihre Kinder vorm PC
verblöden lassen. Meine Eltern haben mir früher den Monitor vom C64 weg genommen, wenns zuviel wurde.
Kinder unter 18 haben ja keine Ahnung was Sie sich versaun, wenn kein Interesse am Leben haben.
Und wenn se 18 sind ist es vlt. zu spät. Aber vlt. reicht es ja noch um im Fastfood Restaurant zu fragen: " Wollen Sie 
noch nen getränk zu ihrem Burger". Aber damit werden die Leute auch nicht glücklich. Die Eltern haben durch ihr Desinteresse
ja keine Ahnung was Sie ihren Kindern antun. Vernünftige Perspektiven bieten, die Kinder fördern. Damit Sie ihr Leben
später selbst gestallten können, und sich beruflich zu entwickeln und anderen dabei zu helfen sich zu entwickeln.
Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren ein Gesellschaftliches Problem, aber davon kann man schön ablenken indem man alles verbietet.....


----------



## Xarnia (18. März 2009)

man sind das viele seiten =0 , ken bock alles zu lesen , hab versucht ma das video irgendwo zu finden aber vergebens , falls wer nen link hat(wenns denn online ist) bitte posten*gg*


vllt spielen die typen ja selbst und haben keine bock mehr auf "kiddys" und deswegen schrein die nach der altersbeschränkung *fg*



ps: frauen zoggn weniger?halte ich für ein sehr großes gerücht *augenverdreh*


----------



## mumba (18. März 2009)

Ich spiele 18h am Tag!


----------



## Annovella (18. März 2009)

1. Es achten nichtmal 10% der Verkäufer auf das alter beim Kauf des Spiels.
2. Können es Eltern auch kaufen
3. Gibs genug Leute, die WoW schon gecracked haben und man das Spiel somit einfach mit etwas geschick herunterladen kann
4. Alleine der Questtexte willen müsse man das Spiel ab 16 oder 18 machen. Man muss in Scheiße wühlen, Leuten die gedärme rausschneiden und Köpfe abhacken. Keine dieser Szenen werden dargestellt, aber alleine diese Aufgaben durchzulesen und durchzuführen sind zu hart für 12 Jährige.

Damals habe ich abends viele Bücher gelesen, jetzt lese ich Artikel im Internet oder bin mit FREUNDEN im Teamspeak und unterhalte mich. So machen es fasst alle Menschen, wieso also wird dann von "zurückziehen" und all den Dingen gesprochen? Ich habe mehr Kontakt "zur Aussenwelt" als damals und lerne viele Leute kennen aus verschiedenen Ländern[...]


Ps: Ich bin süchtig nach Frühstück, süchtig nach Schule, süchtig nach GEsprächen, süchtig nach meiner Freundin, süchtig nach Fußball, süchtig nach Apfelsaft, süchtig nach....
Nur weil man sich mit etwas die Zeit vertreibt, ist man nicht gleich süchtig oder anders ausgedrückt: Ist man nicht nach allem süchtig, was man regelmäßig macht?
Hat eventuell die Politik und das Fernsehen schuld an diesem Problem? Die hohen Tiere wollen wie im Mittelalter das Volk dumm halten. Wenn Arbeit pflicht wäre, es kein Hartz4 geben würde - und mal ehrlich, man macht mehr + wenn man Hartz4 bekommt und dafür kein Auto und einen Job hat(Steuern/Spritkosten etc) -, würde es dann nicht besser laufen? Wieso gibt es denn die Wirtschaftskriese? Weil der kleine Bürger etwas falsch gemacht hat? Nein. Die großen allmächtigen Tiere der Firmen und die Politiker, die machen nicht das, was sie müssen.
Ich, als intelligentes Individuum werde es mir mal "von aussen" anschauen, mal sehen wie weit es noch getrieben wird. Was sagt ihr aussenstehenden eigendlich zum Thema intelligenz?...


----------



## TeleiaIleana (18. März 2009)

> Allerdings wissen viele Eltern nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern passiert, in die sich der Nachwuchs stundenlang zurückzieht. Nach der KFN-Studie verbringen die von den Autoren als abhängig klassifizierten Spieler weit mehr Zeit vor dem PC, als sie eigentlich wollen, sie isolieren sich sozial, schwänzen die Schule, schlafen schlecht. "12,3 Prozent der Abhängigen haben schon häufig über Selbstmord nachgedacht", berichtete Pfeiffer.
> Computerspielsucht als Krankheit



das sind sie dann schon selbst Schuld.
Ich weiß, was meine Töchter tuen,
weil ich das recht genau reguliere -
es gibt auch keine 8 Stunden Fernsehen am Tag.


Spricht eher gegen die Eltern...
Ich weiß sogar, was meine Kinder auf der Arbeit tuen,
wenn sie in ihr Zimmer gehen 
und auch da reguliere ich die Spielzeiten und jage die an die frische Luft.....

Weil ich meine,
bis zu einem gewissen Punkt habe ICH als Eltern-/Erziehungsberechtigter
mit darauf zu achten, was die Kinder/Jugendlichen machen.
es spricht nichts gegen ne Stunde oder 2 WoW - solange das nicht täglich passiert,
und alle andren Arbeiten erledigt sind.

UNd dazu gehören für die Kids auch
Wäsche waschen, 
Vereinstätigkeiten etc....

Ich finde grade in dem Punkt sollten sich viele eltern ml an die Nase packen!!
Videospiele und Fernseher sind KEINE qualifizierten Babysitter"


----------



## Baltusrol (18. März 2009)

ImbaBuZZi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, wäre mir eine Alterseinschränkung egal, das wichtigste wäre für mich, dass ein Test vollzogen wird, ob man der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, damit man sowas nicht mehr zu lesen bekommt.




^^ bester Beitrag hierzu

btw. es ist halt Wahljahr - da muss man solchen Irrläufern rechnen. Egal wie schlimm die Ereignisse auch sein mögen - es liegt ganz sicher NICHT daran das Leute CS oder WOW zocken. Befremdlicher finde ich da schon Spiele auf der Wii da man hier schon eher ein echtes "Waffengefühl" vermitteln bekommt. Das finde ich eher sehr befremdlich. So etwas käme mir nicht ins Haus.

Das das Ganze ein eher gesellschaftliches Problem ist und hier mal wieder nur eine populistische Kampagne läuft, ist auch klassisch. Es gab diese Diskussion bereits schon einmal vor ein paar Jahren - wenn ich mich recht erinnerer ebenfalls ohne Ergebniss.

Wenn man Spiele verbieten will muss man auch die Entwicklung dieser eindämmen - und Spiele sind für die IT-Hardware Industrie das Zugpferd No.1. Das wird so nicht funktionieren. Geld > Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eigentlich Problem ist doch vielmehr das wir mehr und mehr in einer Gesellschaft leben wo "Rücksicht" und "Verständniss" für Andere fast nicht existiert. Banker verjubeln rücksichslos unser Geld, Untenehmen verstehen unter "Einsparpotential" meist die Reduzierung von Arbeitsplätzen und wenn der Junge/Mädchen von nebenan irgendein Problem hat wird es so lange gemobbt bis er durchdreht.

Klar - dafür müssen Killerspiele verantwortlich sein. Logisch.

Manche Leute neigen dazu sich in virtuellen Welten zu verlieren um sich dort eine Ersatzbefriedigung zu beschaffen. Wenn man dann noch psychisch labil ist und Zugang zu Waffen hat...no comment...

Es liegt in der Verantwortung jedes Einzelnen wie man solchen Dingen umgeht - und auch ein wenig bei der Gesellschaft die mit gewissen Defiziten einfach nicht umgehen kann. Verbote bringen ganz sicher nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

Cheers


----------



## Hypnopala (18. März 2009)

Wow ab 18 genauso schwachsinnig wie das Rauchen ab 18 
haben die jugendlichen aufgehört Nein!! also Wayne =)


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Also erstmal ist es sache der Elternteile darauf zu achte ndas nen 12-16 er jähriger fürs Game nicht die Schule ect.. vernachlässigt da hilft auch kein spiel erst ab 18 ! Wenn man zocken will als minderjähriger dann zockt man es auch , es gibt immer einen weg an etwas zu kommen  was man will sei es Freunde bekannte Familie ect.. Ich hab da nen kleinen beispiel.

Vorgestern abend dacht ich mir Twink mal ne Runde weil da leute für Uldaman gesucht haben. Alles schön und gut bin in gruppe alle easy ... doch dann fahren sich 2 leute mit echt dummen sprüchen unter der Gürtellinie an  ich frag obs denn noch gehen würde da schrieb einer wir kenen uns sind in einer klasse  bla blub ok es wurde später und da schrieb einer .. Zitat: Bohr meine Mutter stresst die geht mir aufn Sack ! Der andere dann ach las die labern komm spiel ect.. xD Ich so hör mal kein ding wenn du of musst morgen is Schule das is wichtiger. Er so ach ne ich mach weiter scheiss drauf . Naja is nich mein Bier wenn er meint er mpüsse sich wegen eines Spiels gegen seine Mutter stellen soll er es machen alles sache der erziehung. Nach ca 3 min war er aber dann offline hehe Mutter sicher strom geklaut oder was auch immer . Ich mein sowas muss ja nich sein . Und das ist kein einzelfall das wird ja immer heftiger das Heranwachsende sich mit den Eltern anlegen oder so zocken bis spät inne Nacht das Die Eltern es nicht merken. Ich finde Deutschland sollte nicht noch mehr verdummen XD


----------



## Pushkin (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist es sache der Elternteile darauf zu achte ndas nen 12-16 er jähriger fürs Game nicht die Schule ect.. vernachlässigt da hilft auch kein spiel erst ab 18 ! Wenn man zocken will als minderjähriger dann zockt man es auch , es gibt immer einen weg an etwas zu kommen  was man will sei es Freunde bekannte Familie ect.. Ich hab da nen kleinen beispiel.



das problem ist, das jeder assi nen kind bekommen kann - ergo muß der staat manchen eltern vorgaben machen (wie zB mit altersbeschränkungen).


----------



## TeleiaIleana (18. März 2009)

Pushkin schrieb:


> das problem ist, das jeder assi nen kind bekommen kann - ergo muß der staat manchen eltern vorgaben machen (wie zB mit altersbeschränkungen).




*möp*
die müssen nicht nur Vorgaben machen,
sie sollten auch dafür sorgen, das diese eingehalten werden....

Und wenns nicht anders geht -
STRAFEN.....

( bzw ich wäre immer noch für n Elternführerschein.... )

aber das Thema oben ist bei mir eh n Heißes....
nur gehört meine Meinung dazu hier nicht hin *g*


----------



## Intragor (18. März 2009)

Naja wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wird das Thema in 4 Wochen vom Tisch sein bis der nächste Amoklauf passiert!
Aber die Politiker und Experten machen es sich doch nur wieder leicht, denn das was sie versaut haben wird einfach anderen in die Schuhe geschoben!
Es werden Milliarden in Banken und andere Konzerne gesteckt um sie "zuretten", aber Gelder für die Jugend ist nicht da!
Spielplätze verrotten, Jugendtreffs werden geschlossen und Sportvereine sind teilweise so überteurert dass viele Familien es sich nicht mehr leisten können ihre Kinder dort hin zuschicken und von den Schulen brauche ich ja garnicht erst anfangen.
Und da wundern sich alle, dass unsere Jugend nur noch am saufen und zocken ist!!!
Wo sind die Alternativen die sie brauchen, es gibt doch keine aber man kann es ja alles auf die bösen Killerspiele schieben!
Und wenn unsere Politker mit "Killerspielen" anfangen, dann sollten sie doch zuerst einmal die Spielzeugwaffen und Wasserpistolen verbieten, denn damit wird doch auf "reale" Menschen geschossen oder auch die ganzen Kindergewaltserien wie Power Ranger, Dragonball usw., aber da sagt keiner etwas.
Fakt ist, wenn so etwas passiert sind PC- und Videospiele schuld und nicht die Familie und das soziale Umfeld!


----------



## Parat (18. März 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das Gejaule hier aber auch langweilig. Dann wär es halt ab 18.

Tatsache ist es gibt verdammt viele WoW-Süchtige, und ich würd auch sagen "Hätte man es damals ab 18 eingestuft, dann wäre das Abendland dennoch nicht untergegangen"

Wenn sie in Zukunft bei der Einstufung härter sind, nur zu, warum nicht.

Aber ich glaub die Suchtgefahr nimmt auch wieder ab. WoW ist einfach nicht mehr der Einstieg, sondern nur noch eine Option unter vielen und da eine spätere, weil man erstmal das Kostenlose sich anguckt. Nach so einer Vertrautwerdung mit dem Genre ist die Faszination schlicht kleiner.


----------



## Xtremchen (18. März 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr aussenstehenden eigendlich zum Thema intelligenz?...



42


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Intragor schrieb:


> Naja wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wird das Thema in 4 Wochen vom Tisch sein bis der nächste Amoklauf passiert!
> Aber die Politiker und Experten machen es sich doch nur wieder leicht, denn das was sie versaut haben wird einfach anderen in die Schuhe geschoben!
> Es werden Milliarden in Banken und andere Konzerne gesteckt um sie "zuretten", aber Gelder für die Jugend ist nicht da!
> Spielplätze verrotten, Jugendtreffs werden geschlossen und Sportvereine sind teilweise so überteurert dass viele Familien es sich nicht mehr leisten können ihre Kinder dort hin zuschicken und von den Schulen brauche ich ja garnicht erst anfangen.
> ...




Ganz deiner meining du sprichst mir aus der Seele !!! Der Staat sollte nicht er MUSS an die Jugend ran ... er sollte ihnen echt etwas bieten da muss was geschehen sonst sieht es iregendwann ganz duster aus in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja jetzt schon schlimm...


----------



## TeleiaIleana (18. März 2009)

Intragor schrieb:


> Naja wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wird das Thema in 4 Wochen vom Tisch sein bis der nächste Amoklauf passiert!
> Aber die Politiker und Experten machen es sich doch nur wieder leicht, denn das was sie versaut haben wird einfach anderen in die Schuhe geschoben!
> Es werden Milliarden in Banken und andere Konzerne gesteckt um sie "zuretten", aber Gelder für die Jugend ist nicht da!
> Spielplätze verrotten, Jugendtreffs werden geschlossen und Sportvereine sind teilweise so überteurert dass viele Familien es sich nicht mehr leisten können ihre Kinder dort hin zuschicken und von den Schulen brauche ich ja garnicht erst anfangen.
> ...



Applaus ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
unterschrieben....


----------



## Parat (18. März 2009)

Hypnopala schrieb:


> Wow ab 18 genauso schwachsinnig wie das Rauchen ab 18
> haben die jugendlichen aufgehört Nein!! also Wayne =)


Btw hat das Rauchen unter Jugendlichen extrem stark abgenommen, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Deligor (18. März 2009)

TeleiaIleana schrieb:


> *möp*
> die müssen nicht nur Vorgaben machen,
> sie sollten auch dafür sorgen, das diese eingehalten werden....
> 
> ...



Wie stellst du dir das vor? Der Staat KANN nicht dafür sorgen, dass die Vorgaben eingehalten werden...ist doch mit dem Rauchen ab 18 kein Stück anders...so oft wie ich 14 Jährige mit Kippen sehe kann ich kaum noch zählen...wie soll der Staat sich da deiner Meinung drum kümmern? Er kann und DARF nicht jeden Bürger 24/7 überwachen...und solange das so ist kann jeder an das kommen was er möchte, solange er geschickt genug ist um den Staat nix merken zu lassen. sämtliche PC-Spiele ab 18 sind zwar nur für Volljährige erhältlich...aber was die damit machen steht in den Sternen. 
Was du dir da wünscht grenz an einen Überwachungsstaat...und das is glaube ich das letzte, was man sich wünschen sollte.

Mfg Del


----------



## Pushkin (18. März 2009)

unsre liebe bundeskanzlerin hat ja auch den vogel abgeschossen. als reaktion auf den amoklauf will sie nun das waffengesetz neu regeln.

ich frag mich manchmal echt wie es solche leute an die spitze eines landes schaffen konnten.


----------



## Taliboon (18. März 2009)

Schon paradox ... Warum lasst ihr euch von Dr. Christian Pfeiffer so aus der Reserve locken ? Eure Argumentationen sind ja grösstenteils alle richtig. Ihr macht dadurch aber den fehler ihm beachtung zu schenken. Der Mann hat keine Relevanz. Eine Politische Zukunft kann er auch vergessen nach dem Joseph Kantelberg-Abdullah Fall. Lasst solche Leute reden , und sehts net so drastisch.


----------



## Fujitsus (18. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 ? Das kann kein Minister verantworten.... denn bei dieser Regelung würde die Suizidrate in die Höhe schnellen, weil sich das ganze süchtige Volk von der nächsten Brücke wirft xD!!!
Spaß beiseite, also wer es nicht schafft sein Leben in der Spur zu halten und wegen dem Game Schule schwänzt oder den Job vernachlässigt und später dann mir auf der Tasche liegt, dem gehört das Spiel(und jedes andere versteht sich auch) weggenommen!!!
Ich habe auch schon genügend Reportagen gesehen über WoW-Spieler, die ihren Job verloren haben, weil sie ständig "krank" waren und wenn sie mal auf der Arbeit erschienen, dann total übermüdet oder Schüler die Wochen nicht in der Schule waren... solchen Leuten gehört die Internetverbindung gekappt!

Von mir aus auch erst ab 21, da bin ich auch schon drüber und die Ingame-Deppen hast so oder so, egal ob ab 12 oder 21 freigegeben^^


----------



## Haloyakee (18. März 2009)

TeleiaIleana schrieb:


> das sind sie dann schon selbst Schuld.
> Ich weiß, was meine Töchter tuen,
> weil ich das recht genau reguliere -
> es gibt auch keine 8 Stunden Fernsehen am Tag.
> ...




Ja, aber es ist doch ungemein wohltuend für das allgemeine Selbstbild der Gesellschaft und das Ego der Elter, wen man EINEN Grund findet auf dem man rumhacken kann, oder?

Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel: 
Der Amokläufer von neulich hat laut der Diksussion gestern auf Phoenix auch eine mehr als stattliche Pornosammlung gehabt und seine Opfer waren vornehmlich weiblich. Guckt da mal einer nach? Kommt einer vielleicht auf die Idee, dass EINER der Einflussfaktoren vielleicht auch in einer gestörten Sexualität lag? Das klingt zwar irgendwie witzig jetzt, genauso absurd klingt es aber auch für einen Spieler mit gesundem Spielverhalten, wenn er solche Herleitungen hört wie "Viel Spielen => Amok".



Zurück tum Thema:
Es ist richtig, dass die Gesellschaft, Eltern und öffentliche Institutionen die Verantwortung tragen, dafür dass aus den Kindern und der Jugend was wird (Ab einem gewissen Alter die Jugend allerdings auch!). Sie sind die Gesellschaft in die die Jugend eingeführt werden muss. Infolgedessen sollten alle mit erzieherischem Auftrag (Eltern, Schule usw.) in gewissem Maß schon SEHR darauf achten, welche Medien (Spiele z.B.) ihre Kinder WIE konsumieren. Es geht nicht in erster Linie ums verbieten, sonderm darum, dass man erstmal darüber redet. Die meistern Eltern sind doch völlig verwirrt, vor lauter Super-Nannies und was es sonst noch an Erziehungsshows im Fernsehen gibt, so dass sie selber nicht mehr wissen, was sie machen sollen. Im Wust der Erziehungstips und Ansprüche an die Eltern gehen so einfache Dinge wie sich für das interessieren, was das Kind da macht und eine liebevoller, ernsthafter Umgang mit dem eigenen Kind unter. Das beginnt nicht mit 12 oder 16, sondern in prägenden die viel früher beginnen.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass einige Eltern in Deutschland mittlerweile auch nicht die Zeit haben für ihre Kinder wegen Beruf o.Ä.. Wir haben in Deutschland nunmal nicht das erzieherische Ganztagsangebot mit dem wir solchen Entwicklungen entgegensteuern könnten.


Meine bescheidenen Meinung dazu.

Ein bischen Sarkasmus zum Schluss. Nun denn der Herr mit der Studie verkauft sich doch im Moment recht gut. So wird sein Name bekannt und er kriegt mehr Vorträge und seine Schriften verkaufen sich besser. In den nächsten Monaten klingelt bei ihm die Kasse und spätestens im Herbst hat er seinen neuen Porsche.


----------



## 1tto0g4m1 (18. März 2009)

Wow, oder auch andere mmorpg's haben schon ein rießiges suchtpotenzial. vielen kindern verbaut das spiel sogar das halbe Leben weil sie an nix mehr anderes denken können. Ich fänds eigentlich gut die Altersgrenze auf 18 anzuheben. Aber dann will ich auch mehr gewalt im spiel sehn. mehr blut und rollende köpfe bitte, à la englische AoC version xD


----------



## Toxpack (18. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich nun gefahr laufe geflamed zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte WoW erst ab 18 freigegeben werden und andere Computerspiele ab 16.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (18. März 2009)

Akanis schrieb:


> Na ja ich fände das eigentlich "gut" denn, dann würden vielleicht wehniger Kiddis in Wow rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die würden sich sicher nicht plötzlich in Luft auflösen.


----------



## Ceacilia (18. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt Blizz lässt sich 300.000 Member entgehen????
> Außerdem spielen in Deutschland ca. 600.000...
> 300.000x13=3.900000
> Du glaubst doch net echt das Blizz auf fast 4 Miliarden Euro im Monat verzichtet?!



na das mit Millionen und Milliarden müssen wa dann aber nochmal üben... Vielleicht schadet Spielsucht doch? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (18. März 2009)

Wir haben bei sowas ausreichende Kontrollmechanismen - nennen sich im Alltag auch Eltern - DIESE gehören dazu angehalten sich mehr um Ihren Nachwuchs zu kümmern und eventuell auch mal ne Schulung zu machen was es eigentlich alles um PC etc. gibt.

Leider ist es den meisten Eltern allerdings SCHEISSEGAL was Ihre Kinder machen - da wird kein Zeitverbot oder ähnliches gemacht.

Anstatt hier immer mehr nicht funktionierende Verbote etc. einzuführen sollte man eher mal die Eltern in die Pflicht nehmen - Punkt.


----------



## Juicebag (18. März 2009)

Christian Pfeiffer hat einfach selbst zehn 80er und ist angepisst, weil er zu den nerds gehört, die den content viel zu leicht finden, weshalb er das Spiel nun aus Frust verbieten will.


----------



## Maerad (18. März 2009)

1tto0g4m1 schrieb:


> Wow, oder auch andere mmorpg's haben schon ein rießiges suchtpotenzial. vielen kindern verbaut das spiel sogar das halbe Leben weil sie an nix mehr anderes denken können. Ich fänds eigentlich gut die Altersgrenze auf 18 anzuheben. Aber dann will ich auch mehr gewalt im spiel sehn. mehr blut und rollende köpfe bitte, à la englische AoC version xD



Na, bitte ned - ich brauch weder rollende Köpfe noch Tonnen an Blut in meinem Feierabendspiel. Wenn du gewalt willst geh in nen Kampfsportverein, meld dich zum Bund oder geh abends durch Berlin *scnr* (oder viell. mal zum Kofpdoktor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber wirklich - es würde absolut nicht zu WoW passen, wenn man da auf einmal Köpfe usw. abschlagen kann - und es muss auch wirklich nciht sein. Wir haben schon genug Gewalt und Grausamkeiten auf der Welt, da muss man das nciht noch im Spiel übertrieben nachstellen.

Auch ein Grund warum ich AoC nicht mehr spiel und TF2 nur in der deutschen Fassung (Ja, ich find bei der Comicgrafik passt das Blut etc. absolut nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

IMHO ist Blut usw. im Spiel ok, wenn es sich entsprechend einfügt / gebraucht wird und nicht übertrieben ist - z.B. Half-Life 2 oder diverse Gruselschocker. Auch wenn man gegen Auserirdische mit 20 Gliedmaßen kämpft und denen Tatktisch 2 abtrennen muss, damit die langsamer werden um überhaupt ne Chance zu haben kann ich noch verstehen.

Aber warum einige sich bei CS usw. Bloodpacks installen wo pro Hit 200 Liter Blut rausströmen werd ich nie verstehen.

Ich hab das Blut, Decals etc. immer abgeschaltet gehabt, da mich das beim normalen Zocken gestört hat - vor allem in Clanfights ... aber nu ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (18. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn es ab 18 wäre würden sich bei einigen Leuten die Noten verbessern, zumindest da, wo die Altersbeschränkung greifen würde.
> Hätte ich persönlich nichts gegen, verstehe aber auch den Unmut von U18 Spielern.
> Aber keine Sorge: Ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird
> 
> ...



Klar werden die Noten besser. Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher war alles besser. Früher haben wir draußen gespielt. Früher waren die Fußbälle noch Blechdosen. Früher hatten wir noch Phantasie. Wenn ich soetwas schon immer höre. 

Auch ich habe damals nach der Schule den Comuter direkt angeschmissen. Da hieß der noch C64 und alleine die Ladezeiten verschlangen schon Stunden. :-) Am Wochenende wurde dann Oil-Imperium oder Bundesligamanager gezockt bis die Augen nicht mehr konnten. Der Unterschied war nur, dass ich damals noch andere Hobbys hatte. Ich habe 3-4 mal die Woche Fussball gespielt oder bin für 3,- DM ins Kino gegangen. Aber da fängt das Problem ja bereits an. Welcher Jugentliche kann sich heute das Kino noch leisten? Alleine die Eintrittspreise liegen heute bei 5-8,- €. Soooo... was kann man sonst noch so alles machen?? Ah ja Disco!!! Oh stimmt, da kommt man ja mit 10-20,- € heute auch nicht mehr weit. Es sei denn, es gibt dieses Flat-Saufen. Jo aber dann wären wir wieder bei dem Problem mit den Alkohol.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bowling??? Kirmes???
So nun kommen wir mal zu den staatlichen Einrichtungen. Früher gabe es in jedem Ort einen Jugendclub. Wie gibt es bei euch nicht??? Haben sie zu gemacht??? Ach so, die Kosten waren zu hoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmmm, was gibt es bei uns denn sonst noch so im Ort. Ah ja, der Fussballclub!!! Wie die können keine Jugendmannschaften mehr stellen? Es gibt keine freiwilligen Betreuer/Trainer mehr. Und der Sponsor ist auch seit Jahren nicht mehr da. Der von der Stadt angestellte Platzwart wurde aus Kostengründen abgeschafft und der Platz ist jetzt in Händen des Vereins. Andere Bereiche wie Handball, Volleyball und Turnen werden seit Jahren nicht mehr angeboten. Auch hier fehlen die staatlichen Mittel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So... was mache ich jetzt mit meiner Freizeit??? Oh, da lockt ein Online-Rollenspiel und das kostet mir nur 13,- € im Monat. Wie cool... das spielen ja Millionen!!! Ich werde akzeptiert und die brauchen mich für den Raid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso braucht mich Samstags keiner auf dem Fußballplatz??? Stimmt, die haben ja keine Mannschaft mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Schüler mit richtig schlechten Noten gabe es auch früher schon. Wenn man es nicht auf Computerspiele schieben könnte, gäbe es noch das Fernsehen oder einfach nur der falsche Freundeskreis, in dem sich der Nachwuchs befindet.


----------



## 1tto0g4m1 (18. März 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Na, bitte ned - ich brauch weder rollende Köpfe noch Tonnen an Blut in meinem Feierabendspiel. Wenn du gewalt willst geh in nen Kampfsportverein, meld dich zum Bund oder geh abends durch Berlin *scnr* (oder viell. mal zum Kofpdoktor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war ja auch eher scherzhaft gemeint. wollt nur sagen, dass wow für manche leute echt zum problem werden kann. Ich seh das bei mir selbst, obwohl es sich bei mir noch in grenzen hällt scheiß ich als auf sachen die wichtiger sind um wow zu zocken. Ich kenn leute die mal ein super leben hatten und jetzt den kontakt zu fast allen ihren freunden verloren hab und nur noch daheim hocken, wow zocken und bong rauchen^^


----------



## MrC (19. März 2009)

Es gibt für alles ein Pro und Contra. 

Fakt ist nun einmal, dass ein Rollenspiele wie WOW einen leichten Einstieg in die Computerspielsucht bewerkstelligen kann. Plötzlich ist man nicht mehr „ich selbst“ sondern ein Krieger oder ein mächtiger Magier. Viele Gilden sind zudem in gewisser Art und Weise „anonym“: man kennt seine Mitspieler und vielleicht noch deren richtigen Namen und das war´s dann auch. Man wird nach seiner Leistung oder wie in vielen Fällen nach seinem Equip bewertet. Die Verlockung beim nächsten Raid das gewünschte Setteil zu erringen ist nun eben sehr hoch. Es gibt viele, welche dieser Sucht nachgehen und nachgeben und schlimmstenfalls soziale Kontakte etc. abbrechen, weil sie aus diesem Kreislauf einfach nicht mehr heraus kommen. Während die einen sagen können „heute spiel ich nicht“ können andere das nun eben nicht. Wie haro3777 bereits sagte: die Zeiten ändern sich. Es ist nun eben der schnellste und einfachste Weg seinen Rechner einzuschalten und sich einzuloggen als mit Freunden Fußball zu spielen oder an den Baggersee zu fahren. Wobei ich es persönlich immer noch besser finde, sich dem PC zu widmen als sich mit (oder auch über) U18 beim „Flatrate-Saufen“ wegzuknechten. 

Aber: was soll denn eine Alterfreigabe ab 18 bringen? Natürlich kann man von einer Gewaltdarstellung sprechen, wenn gegen Monster oder im PVP gekämpft wird. Aber von einer exzessiven Gewaltdarstellung, welche die „ab 18 Jahre“ rechtfertigen würde, sind wir doch weit weg. Blizzard entführt uns in eine Fantasywelt wo wir eben nicht in Ego-Shooter Manier schwerstbewaffnet dem Gegner die Knochen abschießen und das Blut in Strömen fliesst. Und wenn der U18 Spieler nun eben ein Problem mit seiner Spielsucht hat, dann müssen die Erziehungsberechtigten nun eben einen Konsens finden, welcher befriedigend ist. Seien es die Spielzeiteinstellungen oder bestenfalls die temporäre „Beschlagnahme“ des Rechners. Gerade die Erziehungsberechtigten müssen ihren Kindern nun einmal klarmachen, das WOW nicht das richtige Leben ist und man mit einem T7,5 Set nicht automatisch das Fachabitur oder die MR geschenkt bekommt. Es ploppt kein GM-Fenster auf welcher einem mitteilt „Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum T7,5 Set. Bitte gehe an Deinen Briefkasten und hole Dein Abitur ab. Mit erreichen des neuen T – Sets hast Du sogar automatisch Deine Lehre / Dein Studium bestanden“. Einem völlig der Spielsucht verfallenem Ü18 kann man nur raten die Notbremse zu ziehen. GERADE dann, wenn dieser in einer für sein späteres Leben wichtigen Phase (Ausbildung etc) befindet. 

Ein generelles Verbot von „Killerspielen“ etc. halte ich ebenfalls für unsinnig. Werden Killerspiele verboten, findet die Generation „Jugendlicher“ (welche ja wohl lt. Aussagen einiger Experten am meisten gefährdet sind) eben ein anderes Beschäftigungsfeld zur Unterhaltung. Wahrscheinlich „Killerfilme“. Werden diese verboten finden sie eben „Killervideos“ auf div. Seiten wie xxxtube.com. Dann fallen diese eben unter die Zensur. Und dann? Dann werden die nächsten „Dinge“ gefunden, welche aus einem spielsüchtigen einen potentiellen Amokläufer machen. Es wird immer irgendetwas geben, was diese Kurzschlussreaktion in einem (ich benutze es erneut) Gefährdetem auslöst. Und wenn alles verboten ist, wird wohl der Anblick eines Sonnenunterganges reichen, eben jenen in einen Zustand der absoluten Melanchonie zu versetzen und damit in eine düstere Stimmung… 

Was hat das mit WOW zu tun? Gar nichts, liebe Politiker. WOW ist nun eben ein Fantasyspiel und die Spielsucht kann nicht mit einer Ü18 Fassung in den Griff bekommen werden, wo der böse Hordler oder Allianzler beim finalen Todesstoss in 1000 bunte Blüten zerplatzt. Einzig der gesunde Menschenverstand – den nun jeder besitzen sollte – ist das Heilmittel gegen die Spielsucht. Und wenn mancher Politiker oder „Wissenschaftler“ mit genügend Menschenverstand gesegnet wäre, würde er erst denken und dann handeln und nicht von vorhinein eine ganze Gruppe (in dem Falle die Computerspieler) verdammen. Und wer wirklich meint, er lebe in einer Fantasywelt und kann nicht mehr zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden, dem ist dann nur noch professionell zu helfen. 

Cheers


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Einfach labern lassen.. in 4 Wochen interessierts keine Sau mehr. Man kann sich halt mal wieder momentan doll profilieren mit dem Thema. Herr Pfeiffer ist da ganz toll drin...



Ich wette, dass es sobald jmd wieder eine schlimmeres Verbrechen begeht und dass dann wieder in den Medien diskutiert wird, sind eh wieder Die Pc-/KonsolenSpiele mit u brutalen handlungen schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tseLars (26. März 2009)

Entweder das oder irgendwelche "böse" musik... leider...


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass es sobald jmd wieder eine schlimmeres Verbrechen begeht und dass dann wieder in den Medien diskutiert wird, sind eh wieder Die Pc-/KonsolenSpiele mit u brutalen handlungen schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is doch immer so warscheinlich kann man das sogar bei buffed sehen immer wenn sowas war giebt es hier hunderte von threats die nach 1-2 monaten kaner mehr angugt so ist es auch im TV. Jetzt redet keine sau mehr über verbiedet MMORPGS oder sowas alles wider ruhig.


----------



## Mädchenteam (28. März 2009)

Seht doch auch mal was positives an den vielen PC-Hockern. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die Verkehrsunfälle mit Personenschaden und mit Todesfolgen auf Seiten der Jugendlichen stark zurückgegangen sein müßten. Alle die Stundenlang vorm PC hocken, können nicht mit ihrem Fahrrad im Straßenverkehr verunglücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (31. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> WooOOOoot??? würd ich auch gern wissen wieviele 10 jährige das spielen, naja man findet schnell heraus wie alt der ersteller ist, man nimmt einfach das alter von dem sie meinen dass es ein "kiddy" Alter ist und rechnet es plus 3. (Grob geschätzt)
> 
> Naja, als ob 10 Jährige Ego shooter spielen -.-



machte ich auch.

mmorpgs machen aber mehr spass


----------



## Heydu (7. April 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> hmm ... Deutschland und Politik ^^ kritik an Spielen .. hmmm
> 
> 
> da fällt mir direkt was zu ein ^^
> ...



/sign

und gruss aus Zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (7. April 2009)

Oh wieder ein Thread zu dem Thema? -.-''

Ja das spiel kann abhängig machen auch wenn man die Altersgrenze höher ansetzt wird es noch süchtige geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (7. April 2009)

das beste wäre es für wow wenns ab 18 ist , dann kann man in ruhe spieln und wow geniessen was ja zurzeit nicht möglich ist mit dem ganzen scheiss verblödeten kiddis die da rum laufen.


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

1tto0g4m1 schrieb:


> Wow, oder auch andere mmorpg's haben schon ein rießiges suchtpotenzial. vielen kindern verbaut das spiel sogar das halbe Leben weil sie an nix mehr anderes denken können.



OMG, das Spiel ist ja pöse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal im Ernst, nicht die Spiele sind schuld, sondern andere Einflüsse. Ich kenne selber einige Leute die von den Eltern ihren WoW-Account bezahlt bekommen + >30€ Taschengeld, nur damit die Kinder keinen Stress machen, und schön brav in ihrem Keller vergammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal mir wird jeder zustimmen, dass ein 10-12 Jähriger, der solche Eltern wie oben genannt hat, noch dazu keine Freunde, scheißnoten, usw. ein höheres "Suchtrisiko" als ein beliebter 16-18 Jähriger hat?


MrC, schöner Text..


----------



## Pitchpaw (17. November 2009)

nicht das körperliche alter ist entscheident. hinzu kommen umfeld und veranlagung.
wenn es sich hier von den ganzen postern, die meinen sie hängen nicht an der wow-nadel jemand selbst beweisen will lässt er einfach mal seinen account auslaufen und legt ihn eine woche auf eis.
die wenigsten werden das ohne weiteres tun können, da imaginäre verpflichtungen wie die in einer gilde oder das farmen eines ach so wichtigen items im vordergrund stehen. mir ging oder geht es in gewisser weise immernoch leider relativ ähnlich, war aber noch viel schlimmer, als ich drei bis vier raidtage die woche hatte. hat zu nem reroll geführt.
einfach mal ne woche offline-games spielen. mit freunden weggehen, videoabende machen, konzerte usw.
hilft weiter und lässt einen über die prioritäten nachdenken.
ich hoffe es regt jemanden zum denken an.

so long pitch


----------



## Destructix (17. November 2009)

Ruhe in Frieden Thread....


----------



## Bummrar (17. November 2009)

find diese "hexenjagd" zwar ziemlich dämlich und sinnfrei....aber wayne ich bin 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. November 2009)

Also, nichts scheint die Spielergemeinde mehr in zwei Lager aufzuspalten als dieses Thema! Auf der einen Seite unseren noch unmündigen Mitspieler unter 18, die mit einem verbalen Hammerschlag auf diesen Christian Pfeifer draufhauen und wahrscheinlich heute Abend zum ersten Mal wieder im Bett gebetet haben: "Lieber Gott, bitte lass WoW nicht ab 18 werden!" - Und auf der anderen Seite alle Ü18-Zocker, die ernsthaft glauben, dass sich das Server Niveau bessern wird, weil plötzlich alle Kiddies verschwinden werden.

*räusper ... aaaalsoooo ... nach über drei Jahren intensiven WoW-Erlebens möchte ich doch überzeugt davon sprechen, dass mir  NOCH NIE  ein zwölf- oder vierzehnjähriger an einem netten Raidabend ständig über den TS ins Ohr gerülpst hat und vor lauter Bier so besoffen genuschelt hat, dass ihn niemand mehr verstanden hat! Eigentlich hab ich meistens Mitspieler so um die 18 - 24 kennengelernt, die in ihrer Profilierungswut ganze Raids gesprengt oder mit anzüglichen Bemerkungen die Chats aufgemischt haben, bis sie schließlich auf sämtlichen Ignorelisten standen. Es sind nicht alle so, aber doch einige ... und da hat jeder so seine speziellen "Wichtigtuer" auf seinem Server - und das sind gewiss keine Kids, sondern irgendwelche ... mir fehlt das Wort ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Männer (?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - lach - die es sich und allen anderen auf dieser Art und Weise beweisen möchten, was für echte Kerle sie geworden sind!

Das WoW ein Onlinesuchtförderndes Spiel ist, ja, ich denke, da sollte jeder ehrlich sein. Ich hab es selbst auch nicht im Griff. Aber die ganze Geschichte ab 18 zu machen wird weder einem Betroffenen helfen, noch der Sache vorbeugen. Letztendlich könnte Deutschland sich auch ein Vorbild an China nehmen, wie die das Thema Onlinesucht und WoW gelöst haben: Wer 3 Std. am Stück spielt bekommt nur noch die Hälfte an EP, Ruf, Items, Gold und nach weiteren 2 Stunden gar nichts mehr. Erst, wenn man sich mindestens 12 Stunden ausgeloggt hat, kann man normal weiterspielen. 

Und wer das nicht glaubt mit China kann das hier nachlesen!

Da wären wir mit einem USK18 doch noch richtig gut dran, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (17. November 2009)

Soll mir nur Recht sein, dann sind die ganzen Kiddys weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belgor


----------



## yxc.net (17. November 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Soll mir nur Recht sein, dann sind die ganzen Kiddys weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer andere als " Kiddy " beleidigt, ist bestimmt selbst sehr erwachsen und reif...

b2t

Glaube solche Disskusionen hatten wir schon x mal und die werden auch so schnell nicht zu Ende gehen.

yxc


----------



## Petu (17. November 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat aber nicht Blizzard zu entscheiden, sondern wird, wenn es denn kommt, per Gesetz geregelt.


----------



## biene maya (17. November 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> hmm...mal abgesehen davon dass bei minderjährigen ja wohl die eltern die aufsichtspflicht haben
> und auf vernünftigen umgang mit medien, suchtmittel (alk ab 16) und sonstigem zu achten haben, find ich die idee toll
> 
> 
> ...




Na ja viele Eltern sind doch schon mit ihrem eigenen Leben komplett überfordert.
Deshalb ist ja unser Staat so ein übermächtiges Kindermädchen und das ist gut so.
WoW ab 18: Ein eindeutiges JA


----------



## Tyrnaar (17. November 2009)

Hm.. bisschen Glücksspiel ist auch das Forum selbst... nachdem ich die Einleitung las, habe ich mit mir gewettet, dass mir gleich der Name "Pfeiffer" ins Auge stechen wird und ich anfange laut zu lachen.

Wette gewonnen.

Vielleicht sollte man das führen von Privatkriegen gegen WoW verbieten.. wie man am Beispiel des oben genannten Herren sehen kann, macht es wohl schnell süchtig.


----------



## Numekz (17. November 2009)

ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheiss egal, können sie gerne machen. 
Betrifft mich nicht mehr


----------



## Ahriella (17. November 2009)

Also jetzt mal ohne die kleinen Unruhestifter des Handels/AllgemeinChannels in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber da ich jetzt schon so oft das Thema "Sucht" hier gelesen hab. So wie es aussieht denken anscheinend einige mit 18 ist man automatisch Immun gegen WoW-Sucht. Wieviele Männer wurden von Ihren Frauen verlassen, verloren die Kinder und liesen das Haus verkomm weils nur noch 1 gibt. WoW... Wieviele Frauen vernachlässigen Ihre Pflichten als Mutter indem das Kind mit 3 Jahren bis 2 Uhr Morgens am PC hockt und Mama beim Raiden zusieht. Wieviele "Jungerwachsene" haben keine Freunde, vernachlässigen Ihre Arbeit/Ausbildung, sitzen vllt. noch Zuhause bei Mutti, lassen sich bekochen wie kleine Kinder, weil sie unfähig sind sich mal von Ihren 4 Buchstaben zu erheben, die Kiste auszumachen und mal fühlen wie sich Sonnenlicht auf der Haut anfühlt... 

Ich finde allgemein es gehörte eine Begrenzung eingebaut wo ab 7 Std. WoW-Aufenthalt eine von Blizzard eingebaute Sperre es nichtmehr ermöglicht sich die nächsten 12 Std. wieder einzuloggen. Ohja da mach ich mir Feinde ich weiß, gerne doch^^ Wie soll man es anders erwarten.. Zu oft sieht man ja wie dermaßen aggresiv Leute werden weil sie die Server abschalten, oder weil Mama den Rechner ausgemacht hat...

WoW ab 18 sollte zumindest ein Anfang sein, nicht weil man die Kinder nicht haben will im Spiel sondern weil Jungs/Mädls mit 12-13 nicht vorm Rechner gehören sondern hinter die Schulbank.. damit man wieder "weniger" ohne H, "wäre" ohne H schreibt und merkt dass das Wort "Einzigste" nicht existiert. 

Übrigens man glaubt es kaum, aber ich spiele auch sehr gerne WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch alles hat seine Grenzen.. Ich hab Blizzard gefragt sie meinten sie würden mir nichts zur Rente zusteuern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealkiwi (17. November 2009)

Omg


die sollen sich erstmal ernsthaft mit wow beschäftigen bevor die solche aussagen machen!
ich wette mit euch das dieser Pfeifer noch nie WoW gespielt hat! Hmm woher hat der dann seine Infos?
Das sind alles nur leute die durch die Medien gepräkt werden, und die Medien selber von solchen leuten!
Das ist eine Art teufelskreis unaufhaltsam! Das wiederum präkt dann das so genannte "Bild Volk"
welche sich sämtliche meinung nicht selber aufbauen sondern aus den Medien herausnehmen.
Da brauch nur einmal bei uns in der Zeitung stehen WoW macht süchtig schon kommen in der schule alle zu mir angerannt
und fragen mich warum ich denn WoW spielen würde! Obwohl die meisten Metin 2 oda son kack spielen und dafür teilweise für Items 40€ pro monat ausgeben =P
ich frag mich ernsthaft wie lange das noch weiter gehen soll........


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Ahriella schrieb:


> Ich finde allgemein es gehörte eine Begrenzung eingebaut wo ab 7 Std. WoW-Aufenthalt eine von Blizzard eingebaute Sperre es nichtmehr ermöglicht sich die nächsten 12 Std. wieder einzuloggen.



Ist aber durch einen 2. Account auch leicht zu umgehen


----------



## Ahriella (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ist aber durch einen 2. Account auch leicht zu umgehen




Hehe das stimmt, aber ich glaube daran, dass den Leuten dann der Spass vergeht monatl. doppelte Gebühren zu zahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja, hab vergessen anzumerken, dass ich selbstverständlich dann aber auch für eine mindere Gebühr bin. 13.- € im Monat für 7 Std. Spiel ist dann doch ziemlich dreißt. Da geh ich dann doch lieber Tanken und gehe meiner Autorennsucht nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Ahriella schrieb:


> Hehe das stimmt, aber ich glaube daran, dass den Leuten dann der Spass vergeht monatl. doppelte Gebühren zu zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reden wir jetzt von 7 Stunden am Tag. pro Woche oder im Monat? Konnte ich jetzt nicht zweifelsfrei herauslesen.


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt von 7 Stunden am Tag. pro Woche oder im Monat? Konnte ich jetzt nicht zweifelsfrei herauslesen.



also ich les hier nur nach na forderung für die bevormundung mündiger erwachsener^^


----------



## Thí (17. November 2009)

Macht doch sowieso keinen Unterschied, ob das Spiel nun FSK 12, 16 o. 18 ist. Ich persönlich bin schon lange über 18, mir ist das wayne und die WoW-Suchtis unter 18 werden es trotzdem von Mama&Papa bekommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

Die Presse macht das genau so wies mein Virenprogremm nicht kapiert:

Du bist jetzt Wowsüchtig! - Nein bin ich nicht ich spiele 3-4 Stunden am Tag
*Dresch* Du bist wowsüchtig! - Nein!
*DreschDRESCH* Und was ist mit jetzt? - Ja ok T.T

Virenprogramm:
Das Programm hat eine verdächtige Aktivität die einem Trojaner ähnelt. - *In Quaranätne verschieben klick*
(2Sekunden später) Das Programm hat eine verdächtige Aktivität die einem Trojaner ähnelt. - *In Quarantäne verschieben klick*
(Wieder 2Sekunden später) Das Programm...'JA FICK DICH DOCH *TAUSENDMAL KLICK*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!' Daraufhin hats niewieder einen Ton von sich gegeben.


----------



## Raaandy (17. November 2009)

das spiel hat keinerlei inhalte die rechtfertigen könnten das es ab 18 ist. die einzige möglichkeit ist, das sie es schaffen es als suchtmacher hinzustellen. das wird abr auch nicht klappen, da es genug gibt die nicht süchtig sind. 

wenns ab 18 wird würds mich überraschen. überraschen würde mich aber nicht, wenn die deutschen wieder die ersten sind die das zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Ahriella (17. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> also ich les hier nur nach na forderung für die bevormundung mündiger erwachsener^^



Also erstmal, ich meinte ich hab Geschrieben 7.Std. Spiel anschl. 12 Std. Onlinesperre... 

Bevormundung, mündiger Erwachsener... Wenn ich eins gelernt hab.. dann das der größte Teil der Menschheit.. nicht fähig ist zu wissen was Recht und Unrecht ist... Natürlich bockt der ein oder andere rum.. "Ist ja mein Leben.." Ist ja ok.. aber wieviele Schaden anderen Leben damit.. und dann kommt "Ist ja ned so schlimm... ich hab das echt ned gemerkt.. und die Krönung "hättest doch was gesagt"" 
Es geht letztendlich nur darum bei solchen spiel "WoW ist eines von vielen".. eine gewisses Maß zu setzen... Wies bei so vielen Dingen ist.. Beim Autofahren der Tanken/Kosten... Schokolade/Hosengröße^^.. Darauf will ich raus.. Die einzige Begrenzung für WoW ist an sich nur der kleine Satz beim einloggen "Alles ist mit Maß zu genießen - auch WoW" das hat ungefähr die gleiche Wirkung wie auf der Zigarettenpackung "Rauchen ist tödlich" 

Und gerade dann wenn Kinder / Freunde / Familie und und und leidet.. muss eingegriffen werden.. Was natürlich nicht auf jeden zutrifft... doch auf so viele... Auch meine Freunde litten.. und heimgezahlt wurde es mir als ich meinen Freund durch WoW kennenlernte und am eigenen Leib spürte was es heißt wenn ein PC-Spiel über einen gestellt wird..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zurück zum Thema *grinzz*


----------



## bruderelfe (17. November 2009)

Was ich interesannt finde hier wird von online sucht gesprochen!
Es ist irgendwie komisch, das dann gleich meist von kindern gesprochen wird, weil ich kenne genug erwachsende die in wow leben!
Kinder kenne ich kaum die das so betrift! vllt bin ich auch nur auf dem falschen server!
Weiterhin halte ich von wow ab 18 nichts, kenne genug 13/13 die mir lieber sind und teulweise sogar sozialer als manch erwachsender, Und das sind erfahrungswerte!


liebe grüße


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2009)

Es gibt ja das Elterndings... das reicht da kannst deinem Kind Begrenzungen rein hauen fertig!
Dann wird der Gov net süchtig


----------



## _Flare_ (17. November 2009)

Das mit der Sucht ist eins ... dass jedoch jedes Kind an ein Spiel ab 18 und sogar höher rankommt 
(bestes Beispiel: der Bruder meiner Ex-Freundin: War 14 als er Fallout 3 o.ä. einfach geschenkt bekam)


----------



## Freakypriest (17. November 2009)

Und wenns ab 18wird? finde ich das nichtmal schlimm, in anderen Ländern wurden Onlinespiele vor kurzem ersteinmal als Legal zugelassen da können wir doch noch richtig froh sein. Darüber hinaus gehöre ich noch zur NES/SNES generation und damals war es auch nie ein Problem an Spiele ab 18 zu kommen.

Das einzige was wohl passieren wird das große Brüder aufeinmal 5 Accs des kleinen Bruder+Freunde besitzen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Ahriella schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 sollte zumindest ein Anfang sein, nicht weil man die Kinder nicht haben will im Spiel sondern weil Jungs/Mädls mit 12-13 nicht vorm Rechner gehören sondern hinter die Schulbank.. damit man wieder "weniger" ohne H, "wäre" ohne H schreibt und merkt dass das Wort "Einzigste" nicht existiert.


Dann spielen die Teenies halt andere Spiele als WoW. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht erziehen und die Kids daher Tag und Nacht vor der Kiste sitzen wird auch ein Altersverbot nichts dran ändern.¨

Früher wars der Fernseher, vor den man das Kind gesetzt hat, mit dem man sich nicht auseinandersetzen wollte und heute ists halt der Computer. Sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Lekraan (17. November 2009)

WoW ab 18? Wenn das eintrifft, dann wird der Papst mein Kumpel mit dem ich mal saufen gehe ...^^

Ne mal im Ernst...das wird sich eh nicht durchziehen ... is doch genauso wie mit dem Alkohol und den jüngeren Leuten unter uns ... Außerdem sind die Verkäufer sowieso total vertrottelt...die erkaufen Wodka an 14-Jährige ... nja, was nun?


----------



## BudSpencer93 (17. November 2009)

Haha das wird nie passieren.
Obwohl es mir persönlich egal ist ob wow jetz ab 18 ist oder nicht...
WoW beinhaltet keine exzessive Gewaltdarstellung oder sonstige Inhalte die ab 18 sein müssten.
Ausserdem wohne ich in österreich, und da wo ich wohne nimmt man nicht sooo genau mit dem jugendschutz


----------



## mendozino (17. November 2009)

Wär aber schön.


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> WoW beinhaltet keine exzessive Gewaltdarstellung oder sonstige Inhalte die ab 18 sein müssten.


Nicht?


			
				Buffed schrieb:
			
		

> Foltert den Folterer Stufe: 72
> 
> Hochexekutor Zürner in Gallgrimm möchte, dass Ihr Folterer LeCraft 5 Mal mit dem Brandeisen bearbeitet und die Informationen aus ihm herausquetscht. Anschließend sollt Ihr ihn töten.
> •Folterer LeCraft ausgequetscht
> ...


Ich glaube doch, gut, nicht unbedingt ab 18, gibts ja auch schon in Filmen ab 16, insofern ab 16. Aber die Aussage "beinhaltet keine exzessive Gewaltdarstellung" kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## phamo (17. November 2009)

WOW wird nicht ab 18 werden, dass werden die *nie* durchsetzten. Ansonsten müsste ja Alkohol (Sekt, Wein und Bier) auch auf 18 angehoben werden.

Schon trauig, dass mein Bundesland zusammen mit Bayern dies durchsetzten wollen... aber hoffentlich wird USK verschwinden und das europäische Ding kommen =)

btw. Zahlen und Zahlen, dass ist das wirklich dümmste was es gibt, da sooo viele Dinge entweder falsch geforscht (oder nicht so genau) oder halt komplett unlogisch aufgebaut sind:

3% aller Neuntklässler ? Mein Bruder wurde nicht einmal gefragt...wie kommt dann diese 3% zustande ? Eine "geschätzte" Zahl, die auf keinen Beweisen beruht.


MfG


----------



## No_ones (17. November 2009)

Ich glaub fast jeder 16 jährige hat ein Shooter im Schrank das ab 18 ist 





auch unter 16 *hust* ;D


----------



## mendozino (17. November 2009)

phamo schrieb:


> btw. Zahlen und Zahlen, dass ist das wirklich dümmste was es gibt, da sooo viele Dinge entweder falsch geforscht (oder nicht so genau) oder halt komplett unlogisch aufgebaut sind:
> 
> 3% aller Neuntklässler ? Mein Bruder wurde nicht einmal gefragt...wie kommt dann diese 3% zustande ? Eine "geschätzte" Zahl, die auf keinen Beweisen beruht.
> MfG



Naja, noch nie was von repräsentative Gruppen gehört? Wenn du auf dem Level argumentierst macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2009)

Im Offi Forum sind solche Threads immer gleich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (17. November 2009)

lol ich hab mein erstes ballerspiel mit 12. bekommen.
- na und? soll da jetzt iwas sein?
würde mir eher sorgen machen wenn ein 17 jähriger noch kein spiel/film ab 18 gesehen/spielt hat, das wäre wirklich krank.


----------



## Enyalios (17. November 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ob Blizzard da was zum entscheiden hätte, siehe u.A. China derzeit.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (17. November 2009)

ist doch vollkommen wurst, als ob eine altersfreigabe jemals ein hindernis für irgendjemanden gewesen wäre


----------



## Varghoud (17. November 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> würde mir eher sorgen machen wenn ein 17 jähriger noch kein spiel/film ab 18 gesehen/spielt hat, das wäre wirklich krank.



Naja ob das wirklich krank ist...schaden tut es ihm jedenfalls nicht!

Ich finde es eher krank wenn man in dem Alter als Jugendlicher es abnormal findet, wenn Brüste oder andere ganz natürliche Dinge, die mit Sexualität zu tun haben, in einem Film vorkommen.


----------



## Rashnuk (17. November 2009)

Nun gut spiele lange kein WoW mehr, aber es hängt wirklich an der Person die dieses Spiel spielt ob es süchtig wird oder nicht. Da hat nichts mit dem Alter zutun man flüchtet in eine Welt, die besser ist als die Reale Welt.(Mehr oder weniger)

Ich denke eher die sollten die Regeln mit dem Alkohol sehr stark verschärfen. Das teenie-bewusstlos/tot saufen ist ja schlimm, die neuere Generation wird immer mehr Alkohol-süchtig und beim Alkohol ist der Spaß sehr schnell vorbei. Man sieht ja wie viele Unfälle enstehen, das meiste oder die tödlichsten hatten mit Alkohol am Steuer zutun


----------



## FrAkE (17. November 2009)

Raev schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Mist gerade bei Brisant gesehen?
> Wie sie es halt wirklich ab 18 Jahren haben wollen, weil es nach einer "Glücksspiel" Vorlage gespielt wird.
> 
> Ich muss immerwieder lachen, was sich das Sonderkomitee der Affen einfallen lässt. Als nächstes Gameboy + Pokemon ab 16 und Alkohol dann ab 12, dann sind wir auf dem besten Weg zu einer Anarchie :>
> ...




wen du keine ahnung hast RUHE

WoW wird als suchtmittel eingestuft wie zigaretten da 59% der jugend vor der spiel mehr als 5-7 stunden tägöich sitzen viele vernachläßigen auch ihre freunde


es ist gut das es ab 18 eingeschränk wird.



UND BLIZZ KANN DA NIX MACHEN!!!

da das Jugendschutz gesätzt steht über blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt so viele pc spiele die erst ab 12 waren oder 16ten und nach 4 wochen ab 18ten waren oder umgekärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil die spiele macher sich dem jugendschutzgesätzt anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also nur reden wen ihr ahnung habt


----------



## Alschaffar (17. November 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt nicht jeden euerer Einträge gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABer in dem vom TE eingestelleten Beitrag gibt es einen Satz, der doch des Pudels Kern ist: Viele Eltern wissen nicht, was in den Kinderzimmern am PC abgeht...Liebe Eltern, was macht ein PC im Kinderzimmer?? Raus mit dem Teil und dorthin, wo man immer hinschauen kann...
Mich ödet es an, immer neue Vorschriften für irgendwas zu finden, und Eltern immer aus der Verantwortung zu nehmen!! Das Geld, was da verpulvert wird, ist an anderen Stellen 100% besser aufgehoben!!!

Grüße


----------



## ThEDiciple (17. November 2009)

Zum letzten mal , ist ein spiel einmal eingestuft lässt sich daran nix mehr drehen auch wenns der herr Pfeifer noch so sehr versucht. Wer das net glaubt soll sich auf consolewars.de den thread bzw die news raussuchen wo ein anwalt sich im auftrag von Computer Bild Spiele zum neu erschienenen Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 äußert (ab 18) und das für fragewürdige lvl im Flughafen das zwar in der Deutschen Version cut bzw nicht so spielbar ist wie in der Internationalen aber dennoch für diskusionen führt. Er sagt es ebenso nochma das man nix mehr nachträglich machen kann, egal wieviel experten oder politiker sich jetzt noch über jenes eine lvl und vorallem die anfangsszene streiten werden.


----------



## ThEDiciple (17. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> wen du keine ahnung hast RUHE
> 
> WoW wird als suchtmittel eingestuft wie zigaretten da 59% der jugend vor der spiel mehr als 5-7 stunden tägöich sitzen viele vernachläßigen auch ihre freunde
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn hoch Zehn, noch nie wurde ein spiel nach einer einstufung nochmals verändert das ist humbuck und wenn ja zeig mir welches spiel. Rechtlich gesehn ist das garnicht möglich (ich verweise nochmal auf eine News zu CoD MW2 und die kommentare eines Anwalts zu dem spiel auf consolewars.de er bestätigt dies falls nicht glaubst) , egal welches gesetz daher kommt. Die USK prüft jedes spiel vor dem erscheinen und die dann festgelegte einstufung ist bindend egal ob da ein Herr XY oder YX nach 4 Jahren was drann drehen will.Kann mich jedenfalls nicht entsinnen , entweder hatten spiele eine einstufung oder sie wurden direkt indiziert das wars und das ist schon immer so gewesen, was außerhalb von deutschland passiert ist unwichtig und auch da sind die angegebenen Einstufungen von Prüfstellen bindent. Und eben weil die USK WoW ab 12 eingestuft hat, eben auch weil es mechamissmen gibt die das spielen einschränken & kontrollieren können seitens der eltern wird kein Gericht sich auf einen Streit mit Blizz einlassen, denn hier sind sie nunmal im recht.

Letztendlich würde das ganze auch nur einen formale beendigung sein, denn dann kann man sagen ja es ist ja ab 18 , ich sag nur alkohol & Zigaretten muss man nicht viel zusagen wie gut da die altersbeschränkung klappt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> wen du keine ahnung hast RUHE
> 
> WoW wird als suchtmittel eingestuft wie zigaretten da 59% der jugend vor der spiel mehr als 5-7 stunden tägöich sitzen viele vernachläßigen auch ihre freunde
> 
> ...



und woher beziehst du deine quellen das mehr als 59% der jugendlichen mehr als 5-7 taglich vor wow hocken?
oder woher weißt du das wow als suchtmittel eingestuft wird und nicht mehr als mmorpg?
und du solltest deine rechtschreibung nochmal überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu deinem satz 
also nur reden wenn ihr ahnung habt
gleichfalls


----------



## Captn.Pwn (17. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> wen du keine ahnung hast RUHE
> 
> WoW wird als suchtmittel eingestuft wie zigaretten da 59% der jugend vor der spiel mehr als 5-7 stunden tägöich sitzen viele vernachläßigen auch ihre freunde
> 
> ...



1. grazi zum fullquote
2. das war ein zitat, die beleidigung hättest du dir sparen können


----------



## ThEDiciple (17. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann spielen die Teenies halt andere Spiele als WoW. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht erziehen und die Kids daher Tag und Nacht vor der Kiste sitzen wird auch ein Altersverbot nichts dran ändern.¨
> 
> Früher wars der Fernseher, vor den man das Kind gesetzt hat, mit dem man sich nicht auseinandersetzen wollte und heute ists halt der Computer. Sehe da keinen Unterschied.


Als würde ein ab 18 , jüngere User davon abhalten würde WoW zu spielen. Schonma nem Teamspeak von CoD oder anderen diversen shootern angehört, das sind alles ab 18 spiele ^^ 

die eltern interessierts meist von solchen kindern eh nicht was sie da spielen hauptsache sie haben ihre ruhe.


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Man könnt sichs ja auch so "einfach" machen und das nächste Addon erst ab 18 einstufen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Als würde ein ab 18 , jüngere User davon abhalten würde WoW zu spielen. Schonma nem Teamspeak von CoD oder anderen diversen shootern angehört, das sind alles ab 18 spiele ^^
> 
> die eltern interessierts meist von solchen kindern eh nicht was sie da spielen hauptsache sie haben ihre ruhe.


o_O Das ist ja genau das, was ich geschrieben habe o_o Du bestätigst meine Aussage ^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (17. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Man könnt sichs ja auch so "einfach" machen und das nächste Addon erst ab 18 einstufen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wäre wiederum möglich, aber unwarscheinlich das die USK das tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da sie unabhänig sind kanns ihnen auch keiner vorschreiben.


Ich denke hier will keiner das potenzial des süchtig werdens von WoW abweisen, aber erstens ist WoW da nicht gefärlicher als andere Computer Spiele die vorallem Online gezockt werden. Zum anderen gibt Blizz die möglichkeit der Kontrolle für Eltern und einschränken der Spielzeit. Und genau das wird ein Punkt sein wo die USK sagt das die Einstufung richtig ist. Zum anderen die doch eher komischen statistiken eines Herrn Pfeifer der sich besondere fälle extra rauspickt, sicher gibt es sie aber sie sind eindeutig die minderheit. Diese diskusion ist ähnlich der Killerspiel diskusion die durch Modern Warfare 2 wohl neues Futter bekommt (Übrings auch von ActivisionBlizzard ^^) . Nicht jeder Egoshooter spieler ist ein potenzieler Amokläufer, aber dennoch gibt es unter den X millionen spielern jene die mit dem Inhalt nicht klarkommen oder aufgrund ihrer Fam. Situation sich völlig isolieren und in einem Spiel bescheuerte Ideen entwickeln. Fragt sich nur wieder hier wer da versagt? die Spieleindustrie ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## Galain (17. November 2009)

Ihr macht Euch Sorgen über ungelegte Eier und Mediengebabbel, das ist mal zu köstlich *popkorn raushol und F5 drück*


----------



## rushrage (17. November 2009)

die hiesigen aussagen vom herrn pfeiffer find ich eigentlich garnicht mehr so haaresträubend (im vergleich zu den alten), eigentlich fast schon human.

haarsträubender find ich eher, dass die eltern nicht etwas mehr auf ihre sprößlinge achten (können).

was viele nämlich übersehen ist, dass die verwahrlosung der kinder bei den eltern beginnt und am computer endet und nicht andersrum!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. November 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Schwachsinn hoch Zehn, noch nie wurde ein spiel nach einer einstufung nochmals verändert das ist humbuck und wenn ja zeig mir welches spiel. Rechtlich gesehn ist das garnicht möglich (ich verweise nochmal auf eine News zu CoD MW2 und die kommentare eines Anwalts zu dem spiel auf consolewars.de er bestätigt dies falls nicht glaubst) , egal welches gesetz daher kommt. Die USK prüft jedes spiel vor dem erscheinen und die dann festgelegte einstufung ist bindend egal ob da ein Herr XY oder YX nach 4 Jahren was drann drehen will.Kann mich jedenfalls nicht entsinnen , entweder hatten spiele eine einstufung oder sie wurden direkt indiziert das wars und das ist schon immer so gewesen, was außerhalb von deutschland passiert ist unwichtig und auch da sind die angegebenen Einstufungen von Prüfstellen bindent. Und eben weil die USK WoW ab 12 eingestuft hat, eben auch weil es mechamissmen gibt die das spielen einschränken & kontrollieren können seitens der eltern wird kein Gericht sich auf einen Streit mit Blizz einlassen, denn hier sind sie nunmal im recht.
> 
> Letztendlich würde das ganze auch nur einen formale beendigung sein, denn dann kann man sagen ja es ist ja ab 18 , ich sag nur alkohol & Zigaretten muss man nicht viel zusagen wie gut da die altersbeschränkung klappt.


leider vergisst du, dass bald ein addon erscheint. da wird dann das addon geprüft. blizzard könnte mit dem addon das spiel ja wesentlich blutiger machen. 
classic bleibt zwar dann ab 12, cata ist dann ab 18. wäre durchaus möglich.
und da mit cata auch die classic-welt verändert wird, wäre automatisch classic auch ab 18.

allerdings wird es blizzard sicher nicht soweit kommen lassen und versuchen eine 12er wertung zu bekommen.


----------



## Bader1 (18. November 2009)

Wieso wird WoW eigentlich immer noch als Beispiel genommen?
Seit den ganzen "Vereinfachungen" wirds doch recht schnell langweilig.
Damit mein ich das mit dem schnell an Equip kommen etc...
Da machen andere Spiele viel mehr süchtig.

Naja ich halte vom Herrn Pfeiffer wenig bis gar nichts, einfach nur ein alter Sack der Aufmerksamkeit will.
In dem Merkmal kommt er einen Amokläufer sehr nah.


----------



## _Flare_ (18. November 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> wen du keine ahnung hast RUHE
> 
> WoW wird als suchtmittel eingestuft wie zigaretten da 59% der jugend vor der spiel mehr als 5-7 stunden tägöich sitzen viele vernachläßigen auch ihre freunde
> 
> ...



[*insert Rechtschreibflame + Annahme, dass hier jmd sehr wohl Ahnung vom gesätzt hat!*]


----------



## Lily:) (18. November 2009)

Hätte, wäre, könnte.
Auch eine Erweiterung wird geprüft. Es kann sein, dass Wow ab 12 Jahren ist, die 4. Erweiterung dann aber erst ab 18, weil Aua-Blutig-Autsch.

Warum es sowas nie gegeben hat? Und warum es dies nie geben wird?
Weil sich Spielehersteller ins eigene Knie hauen würden.

Den roten Faden haben sie auch vorher, und der führt zweifelsohne an der Altersgrenze lang.
Schon allein darum ist dort nix zu rütteln.


----------



## Lily:) (18. November 2009)

Ich möchte nur kurz hinzufügen:
Spielehersteller=Firma=Geld verdienen.

So, wie es sich gehört!
Und nun siehe nochmal meinen letzten Post


----------



## Morca (18. November 2009)

Da die BRD sich zu einem Knecht des Neoliberalismus mit heuchlerischer Doppelmoral entwickelt hat, folgt natürlich keine weitere Alterseinstufung für das Spiel. Alles zum Wohle des Profits heißt die heimliche Parole!

Objektiv und sinnig betrachtet gehört "WoW" sicher nicht in Hände unter 18 Jahre, nicht wegen der ausgeübten Gewalt auf Pixel, sondern einerseits aufgrund der Suchtgefährdung des Spielers (von vielen schon richtig erkannt), zweitens ist die Verantwortung im Netz des volljährigen Spielers völlig haftbar.

Ansich gehört das nutzen des elektronischen Weltnetzes nicht in minderjärige Hände und wenn, nur unter Beaufsichtigung im Beisein einer volljährigen Person. Es mangelt an Gesetzen dafür.

Die Jugend ist großenteils durch die Medien schon verroht und verblödet (Meinung im vollem Ernst). Eine generelle Einstufung auf 18 aller Online- Spiele ist überfällig (wird es aber leider nicht geben).


Aufrichtig, Euer in- Brandredner Morca.


----------



## ThEDiciple (18. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> leider vergisst du, dass bald ein addon erscheint. da wird dann das addon geprüft. blizzard könnte mit dem addon das spiel ja wesentlich blutiger machen.
> classic bleibt zwar dann ab 12, cata ist dann ab 18. wäre durchaus möglich.
> und da mit cata auch die classic-welt verändert wird, wäre automatisch classic auch ab 18.
> 
> allerdings wird es blizzard sicher nicht soweit kommen lassen und versuchen eine 12er wertung zu bekommen.


Stimmt blizz lässt uns sicher mit cata die messer wetzen und das blut strömt nur so, weils ja auch bisher so richtig strömt und voll zu warcraft passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl

Klar wird das addon neu geprüft aber allein deine idee ist so schwachsinnig das se schon wieder lustig ist. Und auch wenn die alte welt sich mit cata ändert wäre das grund game weiterhin ab 12. also manchmal muss man hier echt schon den kopf schütteln auf was für ideen hier manche kommen.


----------



## Sarjin (18. November 2009)

Raev schrieb:


> Eine Expertengruppe




lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich als über 18jähriger würde mich über eine erhöhte Alterseinstufung freuen da das auch mehr an Spielcontent zulässt und dadurch zumindest einer kleiner Teil von Spielern wegfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wer sagt WoW hätte der kein Suchtpotenzial der is meiner Meinung bissel neben der Kappe ^^.


----------



## J_0_T (18. November 2009)

Ich schätze ma solange das spiel lebt werden es experten als gefahr einstufen. Machen sie ja auch bei anderen Games.

Und das einige erfolg haben sieht man in diversen ländern. Schon alleine der eingriff in events wie sie beim Bierfest stattgefunden haben zeigt das sie schon ne menge druck ausüben... oder wie kann man sich es erklären das vorher nix gesagt wurde?


Das einzigste was passieren kann... und das wollen wir nicht hoffen... nicht die Anhänger von WoW oder den anderen Spielen... das diese leute gehör bekommen und dann größere unterstützung im rücken haben... welche dann die hebel umlegt um das zu erreichen was den spaß aus dem ganzen heraus nimmt.

Denn wenn sie es bei wow schaffen wird es bestimmt nicht auf der angehobenen altersbegrenzung bleiben sondern auch tiefgreifend enden... und was kommt dann?

Die Frage ist nicht ob sie es durchsetzen können... sonder wer ihnen irgendwann zuhören wird.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. November 2009)

haha lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht

wenn 14jährige sich nicht von nem verbot aufhalten lassen und cs zocken, dann hält die n wow ab 18 verbot auch nicht auf


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. November 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Stimmt blizz lässt uns sicher mit cata die messer wetzen und das blut strömt nur so, weils ja auch bisher so richtig strömt und voll zu warcraft passen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm du hast meinen letzten satz überlesen. da schreib ich nämlich, das es blizzard sicher nie zu einer ab 18 wertung kommen lassen wird.
ich wollte damit nur aussagen, das sich die wertung für wow theoretisch schon ändern kann.


----------

